#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-31
<grantbow> I think I have the right night. Meeting is scheduled to start in about 10 minutes, right?
<rww> grantbow: assuming the wiki's correct, yes
 * rww hasn't gotten around to putting his Ubuntu meeting reminders in Google Calendar yet :(
<pleia2> yep
<grantbow> pleia2: I am almost certain I am bannerless. I checked and didn't find any.
<pleia2> grantbow: ok, maybe jdeslip has it
<jdeslip> grantbow: I must have it
<pleia2> :)
<jdeslip> I'll look tonight
<pleia2> thanks
 * grantbow waves
<pleia2> ok, meeting time!
<jdeslip> I think the last time we used it was the Maker Faire
<pleia2> Agenda is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January30
<pleia2> the only thing we have on it is SCaLE planning
<pleia2> we've been updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x as we get more details
<pleia2> we just received the booth pack from the SCaLE folks this week, so we have exhibitor badges now
<dragon> Announcements after this item?
<pleia2> the exhibitor badge gets you in the conference for free, we have 10 of them and can request more as needed
<pleia2> dragon: yes
<pleia2> so anyone who is volunteering at our booth can get one, just let me know and I'll send you the info
<pleia2> if you want to attend but can't help at the booth much, we also have a 50% off code: UBUCA
<pleia2> I don't have any news beyond that really, just trying to get together a full list of stuff we're bringing (banner, table signs, etc) and adding them to the wiki as needed
<dragon> Does this pass include entry to presentations and such sessions?
<pleia2> dragon: yes
<pleia2> you just sign up like regular, and at the end to pay for your ticket (including mentoring, whatever else you want) you put in the exhibitor code (different than a coupon code)
<dragon> (the table of names on the wiki page has four columns for some reason :/)
<pleia2> I think someone did that to make it easier to read, since it's just names
<dragon> A bulleted list might be ideal for this. I can make the change, or I can add my name and leave the rest untouched.
<pleia2> ok, feel free to change it
<rww> I was wondering about that when I saw it too :\
<pleia2> anyone else have questions, news, etc regarding scale?
<pleia2> erichammond: just talking about scale, any news, questions, comments from you?
<erichammond> I have blank CDs
<erichammond> And wifi router
<jdeslip> I can also burn some disks
<pleia2> jdeslip: when you know how many, can you add to the wiki? ( erichammond already added his)
<erichammond> Will be able to be in booth some, but can't commit to specific times or amounts in advance
<pleia2> specific times will be tricky without a speaking schedule
<pleia2> I suspect we'll play it by ear
<erichammond> They usually put up a schedule before the event
<pleia2> that'll be useful
<jdeslip> pleia2: ya
<erichammond> Might be useful to put together some talking points for booth volunteers.
<pleia2> yeah
<erichammond> Might help get more volunteers as some folks may not be sure what to say when somebody just walks up.
<pleia2> I'll be printing up some little fliers with all the team info on it too (I'll add to the wiki once I have a better idea what all I'm printing)
<erichammond> I'm st
<erichammond> Still thinking about what it would take to put together a security cam demo. No promises there either
<pleia2> yeah, that would be cool :)
<icarus> what do you mean?
<erichammond> Do we know how many computers and monitors will be available?
<jdeslip> (I can confirm I have the banner)
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<erichammond> Icarus: one or two video cameras with security recording and monitoring software running on Ubuntu.
<pleia2> jdeslip: thanks :)
<grantbow> jdeslip: thanks
<pleia2> ok, so we've got one more meeting before scale and a few weeks to get things together for the booth
<pleia2> anyone else have anything, or shall we move on?
<pleia2> alrighty, announcements & other stuff
<pleia2> as usual, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california has our upcoming events
<pleia2> other announcements, comments, etc?
<pleia2> dragon: did you have anything?
<dragon> yes pleia2, a little announcements
<pleia2> go for it :)
<dragon> s/s$//
<dragon> LAMP Meetup group has an open slot for presentations to the community interested in web development and generally not-so-pro at Linux. We have the place reserved for *Thu, Feb 17*, so in case you have something related to LAMP that you'd like to present, please contact me asap. Even better if it relates to Ubuntu. Will give out free Ubuntu CDs at the event as usual.
<pleia2> dragon: do you need any pressed CDs, or are you good?
<dragon> pleia2: a few more would be great. ~20?
<pleia2> sure, we can talk about how to get them to you later :)
<dragon> sounds good, thanks!
<pleia2> oh, I almost forgot, for SCaLE canonical shipped out 100 Ubuntu and 100 Kubuntu CDs for us
<grantbow> nice
<dragon> That's going to help. How many are we burning for SCaLE, approx?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck is bringing all the .iso files on a computer and erichammond is bringing at least 200 blanks, jdeslip said he'd bring some
<pleia2> if you want to bring more just update the wiki with your totals so we have some idea
<dragon> And there was that program our team started creating for a CD burning station - 'buntu stand?
<pleia2> I don't know about that
<grantbow> https://launchpad.net/buntustand
<pleia2> neat
<grantbow> python based distributed but there was a library not checked in for awhile when last I tried to run it.
<grantbow> distributed meaning many machines burning as a team over the network
<rww> I think that project's... dormant.
<erichammond> If we are burning CDs then we also need cd covers.
<pleia2> yeah, I think it's safe to say it's not something we'll be able to use at scale
 * akk whispers ... copy to USB sticks!
<grantbow> Maybe someone will get inspired again but I wouldn't count on it.
<pleia2> are the cd sleeves updated for 10.10 and 11.04?
<pleia2> akk: even in bulk USB sticks are too expensive for us to give away :(
<pleia2> CDs are super cheap
<jdeslip> I can print 300 or cd covers
<akk> pleia2: I didn't say provide free USB sticks, I said copy to them -- like if somoene comes by with one and wants ubuntu on it.
<rww> ^ this worked well last year
<pleia2> akk: oh yeah, that's easy :)
<akk> It would be way faster than burning CDs, and more useful for most people (except folks with old computers).
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck will have all the isos
<jdeslip> sounds good
<pleia2> also, do we want to update the sleeves with the new branding before scale? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/CDSleeves
<dragon> Is it just me, or is System > About Ubuntu actually displaying "You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011..."
<grantbow> more and more machines boot from USB now, and for those that don't there's a few work arounds, one of which I used a few weeks back
 * akk would quite like natty burned onto a USB stick, if someone's set up at the booth to make them ... way easier than struggling with making one myself
<erichammond> I can print a hunted or two once the design is updated
<erichammond> Er, hundred
<jdeslip> The latest design does have 10.10 I think
<jdeslip> (at least I got some from grantbow that had 10.10)
<pleia2> jdeslip: yeah, I think we want to include 11.04 if we're printing up a bunch
<pleia2> and new font would be nice
<jdeslip> ah, oko
<rww> dragon: /msg ubottu !version-bug
<grantbow> jdeslip: compliments of Mr. Paoli
<dragon> thanks rww!
<rww> (join an ubottu channel if you aren't already in one, or that won't work)
<pleia2> ok, well I'll take a look at the sleeves in bzr this week and see what we need to do to get them ready
<dragon> rww: figured ;)
<dragon> I can print hundreds of b/w sleeves. Please let me know if that'll help.
<pleia2> ok, so jdeslip, erichammond and dragon all are able to do sleeve printing
<grantbow> dragon: that will help :-)
<pleia2> I'll let you guys know when I get the sleeve design sorted and you can work out who is printing what
<jdeslip> sounds good
<grantbow> awesome
<dragon> +1
<erichammond> Scale gets bigger every year. Do we have records of how many CDs we distributed in years past?
<nhaines> Note that last year's SCaLE attendance was approximately 1400 and the target for this year is only 1500.
<erichammond> Ubuntu also gets more name recognition so might get a larger share of interest.
<pleia2> we don't have records AFAIK
<erichammond> At some point, everybody will have Ubuntu installed so nobody will want a cd :)
<pleia2> last year there was an Ubucon too, which isn't happening this time
<grantbow> aha, lp:buntustand should compile now according to the checkin comments
<grantbow> s/compile/interpret/
<erichammond> I thought there were several hundred CDs distributed a year or two ago. Not sure, though.
<grantbow> anything else?
<pleia2> I'm ready to wrap up
<nhaines> Note that buntustand is written in Python and cannot be compiled.
<nhaines> Also note that there are records of the CD numbers for every SCaLE we've attended.
<pleia2> nhaines: where? ( erichammond was asking)
<pleia2> I was looking on the past scale pages but maybe I missed it
<nhaines> pleia2: although the LoCo Council has forbidden post-event debriefing meetings, those logs should contain CD estimates.
<pleia2> what?
<grantbow> ?
<pleia2> post-event debriefings are great :)
<nhaines> I thought so too and was rebuked.
<pleia2> I think you misunderstood :(
<nhaines> I hightly doubt it.
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/09March08
<pleia2> thanks rww
<akk> Surely it's not forbidden to get together and talk about how well an event went?
<nhaines> As regards Southern Califoria Ubucon, I'm currently hoping for an independant event this summer.
<pleia2> akk: no, that's crazy
<nhaines> akk: that's what they said.  It was a waste of time and should be abandoned.
<pleia2> nhaines: that's not true :(
<nhaines> pleia2: It is.  They said if an event is mentioned afterwards in a blog then it should not be discussed at a meeting under any circumstances.
<pleia2> the didn't like that we had super long meetings which insisted upon attendence of key volunteers for every event to do a wrap-up
 * pleia2 sighs
<pleia2> I give up
<nhaines> That's what a  debriefing is.
<erichammond> Lost me.
<pleia2> anyway, it's fine to talk about events
 * nhaines shrugs.
<rww> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/08February24 for SCaLE7x
<pleia2> thanks rww :)
<pleia2> ok, from the 8x notes:
<akk> So maybe it can't be a formal part of a council meeting that requires attendance of council members ... which isn't quite the same as saying folks can't talk about what worked and what didn't.
<pleia2> Handed out about 150 CDs (compared to 120 last year), which is notable considering that Canonical was also handing out CDs there. Have about 100 pressed 8.10 desktop 32bit CDs left from the 200 Canonical gave us.
<rww> it's a shame that nobody ended up doing meeting summaries when I stopped, btw. They're rather useful.
<grantbow> anything else?
<pleia2> yeah, if someone could take up writing meeting minutes again it would be great (I already have a giant administrative load)
<pleia2> I think we're done :)
<rww> just need a /really/ bored college student to go rampaging through the archive. is what I did ;P
<pleia2> heheh
<grantbow> Thanks everyone for participating.
<pleia2> thanks everyone
<rww> (the 2010 meetings on the Meetings page should be moved to Meetings/2010, btw. if anyone's looking for some wiki work to do)
<pleia2> yeah, I just haven't had a chance yet
<pleia2> sorry :\
<rww> not a big deal, was just pointing it out in case nobody had noticed yet
<jdeslip> rww: you mean the sending of the summary to the mailing list right?
<rww> jdeslip: no, I mean summarizing meetings on the wiki like we (I) used to. sending them to the ML would be nice too, though.
<jdeslip> Ah, I see that now on the MeetingsChecklist
<dragon> btw /Meetings/110130 might be a bit more sortable|parsable|machine-readable than /Meetings/11January30
<dragon> just a thought.
<jdeslip> I guess no one has been doing the "A Few Days After The Meeting" part
<pleia2> right
<rww> dragon: I'd have gone with 2011-01-30, but by the time I started poking at meeting pages, there was already a year or two of existing meetings :(
<dragon> ah, fair enough
<jdeslip> Well, any volunteers wouldn't be turned away :)
<dragon> though 2011 might be a good point to switch
<rww> so that, you know, when the LoCo has meetings in the year 3000, they're sorted properly.
<rww> 2100 **
<pleia2> we've already had 2 meetings ;)
<pleia2> (now 3)
<jdeslip> Ok, good night all
<dragon> night all!
<iheartubuntu> Do any of you still use dial up service?
<iheartubuntu> I am wondering. Lets say Im in Egypt and the presidential "kill switch" is triggered. How will I get online? Dial up maybe?
<akk> If they get the local ISPs to shut down, dialing up to them won't help. Unless you're dialing long-distance to your US ISP?
<iheartubuntu> hhmmm. or even a foreign ISP
<iheartubuntu> I found several free isp phone #'s for California.
<iheartubuntu> There looks like a good article in PC World about this. I havent read it yet tho... http://www.pcworld.com/article/218155/get_internet_access_when_your_government_shuts_it_down.html
<rww> Egyptians are using foreign dialup, I think.
<rww> plus I think one or two ISPs work
<iheartubuntu> this article mentions a wireless mesh network. Interesting.
<jtatum> amateur radio
<iheartubuntu> thats an idea
 * kdub can never make the meetings :(
<SWonderly> hey all
<pleia2> hi SWonderly
<SWonderly> ok this computer is screwy.
<jamiedmattingly> hi SWonderly and pleia2
<SWonderly> Hello Jamie
<pleia2> g'day jamiedmattingly
<pleia2> SWonderly: any relation to our david? :)
<SWonderly> His wife
<jamiedmattingly> did you go to scale this weekend?
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: She is my wife.
<pleia2> oh, so he's /your/ DarkwingDuck
<SWonderly> I am Darkwing's wife.
<DarkwingDuck> I finally got her on this thing.
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> cool
<SWonderly> Yep finally got me on here.
<DarkwingDuck> SWonderly: the person I was telling you about re the Ubuntu Womans thing... it's pleia2
<DarkwingDuck> and you guy will hopfully get to meet at Scale
<SWonderly> I did not go to scale this weekend. I'm hoping to go to the one in Feb.
<DarkwingDuck> Scale is n feb.
<DarkwingDuck> n/in
<jamiedmattingly> ok my mistake got dates mixed up
<DarkwingDuck> jamiedmattingly: it's at the end of Feb
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<SWonderly> Leave it to my husband to correct the dates.
<SWonderly> gotta run real quick. Will be back soon to talk.
<SWonderly> ok. I'm back.
<jbermudes> pleia2: do you still need volunteers for SCaLE?
<pleia2> jbermudes: yep!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-01
<jbermudes> pleia2: If there's a slot of time that you need covered I think I can help out :-)
<pleia2> jbermudes: we don't really have time slots sorted out yet because no schedule has been published yet, I think we're just going to get a pool of volunteers and we'll figure out on site who is covering what
<jbermudes> ok, so I can just put my name down for now?
<jbermudes> on the wiki
<pleia2> yeah, add it to the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x
<pleia2> did you buy your ticket yet?
<jbermudes> not yet
<pleia2> I can give you an exhibitor pass to get in free
<pleia2> just give me your email addy and I'll send details
<jbermudes> oh, thanks! That'd be awesome
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January30 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Menu edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/Current edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings edited
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: "Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org  (has  links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, Feb 13th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic"
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11February27 edited
<pleia2> thanks jdeslip :)
<jono> jdeslip, hey
<jono> jdeslip, ping me when you are back :-)
<nhaines> Morning, jono!
<kdub_> pleia2: i bought a scale9x badge, do i still need one of those special passes?
<jono> hey nhaines!
<nhaines> jono: I'm looking forward to SCaLE again this year.  They talked me into speaking but only for 5 minutes.  ;)
<jono> nhaines, awesome :-)
<nhaines> I figure if I can do 5 minutes at LRL USA, I can do 5 minutes with slides at the UpSCaLE talks.  :)
<pleia2> kdub_: no, but the special passes do say "exhibitor" on them, if you'd like we can get your badge changed to say that (but refunds are difficult, I paid for mine and requested exhibitor be added)
<pleia2> it's not really a big deal though
<kdub_> eh, i dont think i need a refund, but would like that to be added if possible
<pleia2> kdub_: ok, I'll see what I can do to get it added :)
<kdub_> thanks, that wolud be cool
<nhaines> Aww, my talk abstract is 1024 bytes but only with the tagline.
<MarkDude> http://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/FUDcon#5568817889103927714
<MarkDude> Jeff wore his Ubuntu California Team shirt to FUDcon, pretty much everyone was cool with it :)
<pleia2> why wouldn't they be? fedora people are our friends :)
 * pleia2 sees amber and larry!
<jdeslip> @jono - What's up?
<jono> jdeslip, hey!
<jono> will msg you
<MarkDude> pleia2, I know ;)
<MarkDude> My Fedora install died
<MarkDude> So did my Puppy
<MarkDude> So I had to use Ubuntu :D
<MarkDude> I did hear a "get him" when it made the startup sound during a meeting tho
<jono> MarkDude, can ou see my email, re. CLS
<MarkDude> jono, I replied
<MarkDude> Nushio from Latin America worethe penguin suit while doing Dance dance revolution http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a_jA3kwI2M
<MarkDude> My original suit is now headed for Venezuela,and I have a new one being shipped :D
 * MarkDude is exporting his craziness
<jono> thanks MarkDude :-)
<MarkDude> the house canbe used for a planning sessionmaybe- Ryan may evenget a loft
<MarkDude> Nixie said she will help promote it also
<MarkDude> http://cloudcamp.org/siliconvalley
<MarkDude> Jedahan - as well as others may want to go to this
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-02
 * pleia2 adds all important http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I0992S to scale wiki
<akk> pleia2: Need! :)
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<seidos> hi all.  is anyone here a motu?  or interested in packaging?
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/
<pleia2> unfortunately no option for time zone yet (makes it difficult for us to use) - but they are aware and trying to think through a solution :)
<jdeslip> seidos: I have an app that I wrote that I am interested in getting into the repo's sometime soon
<pleia2> jdeslip: jono get ahold of you?
<jdeslip> pleia2: Yep
<pleia2> cool, going? :)
<akk> Is there some event going on where developers can get their apps into the repos? :)
<pleia2> dunno what seidos was talking about, but I recommended jono talk to jdeslip re: the dev tools review next week
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<jdeslip> Ya, I think
<jdeslip> I think so
<jdeslip> I feel so weighed down everytime I install a windows-VM - it is such a commitment, keeping it patched :/
 * akk is really curious what these dev tools will be, looking forward to finding out
<akk> (and hoping being a command-line-text-editor-geek doesn't cause problems)
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<pleia2> evening DarkwingDuck :)
<jdeslip> Hey DarkwingDuck
<jdeslip> I booked my tickets and hotel room for scale! I'm excited to finally meet people
<jdeslip> Visiting my GF's family in LA on Sunday, though.  Will only be at the conference Fri-Sat
<pleia2> the booth is just up Sat-Sun
<jdeslip> Ya, I thought so.  So, I'll have to miss the Sunday session
<jdeslip> The other thing that brings me down about installing a windows-VM is the oracle logo that is now all over vbox
<pleia2> yeah :(
<jdeslip> I really wish my advisor didn't love obscure office features
<pleia2> heh
<akk> what a drag!
<jdeslip> I am going to be happy in 11.04 when there is no longer an oracle logo on the built-in office suite
<DarkwingDuck> I need to find a hotel. You staying at the Hilton?
<jdeslip> Ya, staying at hilton
<pleia2> the conference rate is $110
<DarkwingDuck> How much was it a night?
<DarkwingDuck> 110 a night?
<pleia2> yeah
<jdeslip> I almost hotwire-ed it.  They had a 4star option for $79.  But, I was worried it wouldn't be the Hilton or close enough to it.
<DarkwingDuck> 110 a night isn't bad.. I'll have to book that when I get my next unemployment check
<pleia2> yeah "airport hotels" always tend to be scattered over a 10 mile radius from the airport
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/hotel-info
<DarkwingDuck> Wonder if there is a bus/train station near there.
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<jbermudes> DarkwingDuck: yes, there is
<jbermudes> where are you coming from?
 * kdub_ is happy to avoid that big snowstorm back east :)
<pleia2> they've been having quite the winter
 * akk looks out at lovely sunny day (if not quite warm yet)
<kdub_> what part of the state do you live in, akk?
<akk> kdub_: San Jose.
<akk> Anybody know when UpScale is? Are they Friday night again? I can't find any mention on the website, either on the schedule or special events, or in the emailed schedule announcement that mentions them.
<nhaines> akk: if you have a good heater you can fake "warm".  :)
<nhaines> I don't think they know when UpScale is yet.  Hopefully not on Friday, but I guess all the BOFs would be Saturday so.... donno.  :)
 * MarkDude thinksone of his talks will be an Upscale, so I want to find out when they are :)
<akk> I want to submit an upscale proposal, but I can't make it if it's Friday night.
<nhaines> akk: I'll ask for you.
<akk> Thanks!
<nhaines> akk: UpScale is going to be on Friday, 25 February, at 8pm.
<akk> Ah, thanks.
<akk> (darn)
<nhaines> yeah.  :(
<akk> View->Page style->No style greatly improves the contrast on the SCALE schedule page.
<nhaines> akk: what was your talk going to be?
<akk> My hypothetical UpScale talk? I hadn't decided ... I had 3-4 topics I was kicking around.
<akk> I have a vague idea involving FOSS communities and forests I've been wanting to try, and a more focused one on browser privacy.
<nhaines> Ah.  Mine's called "Advocacy for Advocates" and will be about how to effectively talk bout free software.
<nhaines> communities and forests sounds interesting.  :)
<nhaines> Let's just say if I can manage to cram http://xkcd.com/619/ in there I will.  :)
<akk> Haha :)
<akk> So things like advocating the wrong things to the wrong people?
<seidos> hi all.  if anyone is interested, i have been investigating distributed web hosting solutions (p2p).  i found two unhosted.org and pagekite.net.
<iheartubuntu> So I would like to go to the SCALE conference coming up, but not sure what I will do there :) Do I listen in to speeches? Do I help Ubuntu table? What can I do? Ive never been to a linux conference before.
<pleia2> I think most of us will be doing both
<pleia2> we'll probably sort out shifts when we all arrive so we can attend the talks we want and still cover the booth
<iheartubuntu> was there a talk list posted? I checked a couple weeks again and didnt see anything
<pleia2> http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/schedule
<pleia2> it's not final and is subject to change
<iheartubuntu> ahh its up! cool
<iheartubuntu> thanks
<iheartubuntu> do you know what "la jolla", "carmel" "los  angeles A" all means? are these rooms or different cities
<pleia2> room names
<akk> also cities
<pleia2> akk: referring to the SCALE schedule chart :)
<pleia2> and "SCALE U" is the one you pay $300 for
<iheartubuntu> so its not like i have to drive from carmel to to century city :)
<pleia2> right :)
<akk> Yes, at SCALE they definitely don't mean you have to drive an hour and a half to the city of La Jolla, or 5 hours to Carmel. :)
<iheartubuntu> whew
<iheartubuntu> is the ubuntu booth for ubuntu or is about ubuntu CA? does the table need any help?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: ubuntu california, and yes more volunteers would be good :)
<iheartubuntu> what can i do to help?
<iheartubuntu> i would only be available on saturday, possibly sunday
<iheartubuntu> :|
<pleia2> stand at the booth, give out CDs, tell people about ubuntu, help answer questions people have
<pleia2> give demos on the demo systems we'll have there
<iheartubuntu> am i capable? :) i can use terminal but im not totally savvy on terminal commands
<iheartubuntu> im a noob when it comes to conferences
<pleia2> you don't need to use a terminal :)
<pleia2> (in fact, probably want to avoid it!)
<iheartubuntu> :P
 * pleia2 bites into giant glob of wasabi mayo
<pleia2> yowzaouch
<iheartubuntu> ok. i will confer with wifey whats up and when i can be available. she has classes so i have to figure it all out when im avail
<iheartubuntu> pencil me in anyways. do i talk to you about this Liz?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: you can add your name to the volunteer list on the bottom of the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x
<pleia2> and let me know soon if you decide to come, I can get you one of our get-in-free exhibitor passes for the conference
<iheartubuntu> Im definitely going saturday. definitely not on friday and a small maybe on sunday
<pleia2> ok, can you send me an email? I'll reply with the exhibitor info so you can register
<pleia2> lyz@ubuntu.com
<kdub_> pleia2: should i send an email as well?
 * kdub_ wishes Scale was in LaJolla, i could ride my bike there then :)
<pleia2> kdub_: nah, I just need to nudge Gareth to update your badge
<kdub_> alright, thanks pleia2
<iheartubuntu> ok email sent
<pleia2> Wednesday,  02/02/2011 at 2:13 P.M.
<pleia2> w00t, I have giant penguin
 * pleia2 will have to go downstairs and get it in a bit
<pleia2> last night the boyfriend asks "so do we get to deflate it after events, or will we now have a 4ft inflatable penguin living with us?"
<jamiedmattingly> you have to post a pic of you with the penguin somewhere pleia2
<pleia2> ok, I'll do that once I get the air pump (should be here in a few days)
<jamiedmattingly> that should be a funny sight
<kdub_> anyone know of any hackerspaces in southern california?
<iheartubuntu> wait, you arent going to manually pump it up?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: nah, it's a little electric one :)
<iheartubuntu> so no pics of you kissing the penguin
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<pleia2> lol
<DarkwingDuck> Well... do we know anyone with loads of air to blow up the penguin? :P:P
<iheartubuntu> so i see 3 computers?
<iheartubuntu> hes not here right now
<DarkwingDuck> oh pleia2... I'll be spliting time between Ubuntu and KDE
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: good point, I could invite mark<tab> darnit, I can't make fun of him when he's not here
<DarkwingDuck> booths at Scale
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> My computer *might* vanish from time to time depending on the KDE booth.
<iheartubuntu> someone i know has raffle tix. i will check around. i just dont remember who!
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: I am bringing raffle tickets
<iheartubuntu> ohh ok
<iheartubuntu> whats a demo box? a computer?
<iheartubuntu> presentation box?
<pleia2> computer
<DarkwingDuck> Although, it would be nice to have 4 computers
<pleia2> I haven't figured out whether I'm going to pile tons of booth stuff in checked luggage or make grantbow drag it all down for me in a carpool
<iheartubuntu> i'll see if i can get a laptop there
<pleia2> checked luggage gets knocked around a lot :\
<DarkwingDuck> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> You flying pleia2?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: yeah
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: ahhhh
<DarkwingDuck> Is the boyfriend going to be able to make it?
<iheartubuntu> whats a presentation box?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: yep! :)
<iheartubuntu> another comp?
<DarkwingDuck> ARRRRRGH
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: I'm not sure
<rww> I am. One sec while I find the link.
<pleia2> thanks rww
<DarkwingDuck> Why would someone make Kubuntu Documentation and KDE Documentation under different licenses?
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/ConferenceBox
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: to make the new kubuntu doc lead say "ARRRRRGH"
<rww> tl;dr: stuff that'd we'd want at any conference, and thus would group together and just bring it every time
<iheartubuntu> so we also need some CDs with Ubuntu on them?
<DarkwingDuck> I have a bunch of CDs
<DarkwingDuck> pre burned ones
<DarkwingDuck> I think it was 100 Ubuntu and 100 Kubuntu
<rww> it's probably partially redundant with the list of stuff y'all wrote down as bringing to SCaLE
<DarkwingDuck> You coming down again rww?
<pleia2> rww: yeah, I'll have to compare the lists and see what we need
<rww> DarkwingDuck: nope, my schedule's too bust
<rww> busy
<DarkwingDuck> rww: :( I was looking forward to AM/PM again :P:P
<pleia2> I've got about 75 Ubuntu CDs too
<rww> working two jobs doesn't lend itself to time off :(
<iheartubuntu> TWO... ugggh
<pleia2> (from Canonical)
<rww> (plus being in the middle of dealing with college application stuff)
<DarkwingDuck> I also have ALL the ISOs downloaded
<rww> good. that was a pain in the backside last time
<DarkwingDuck> Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, UbuntuStudio, Edubuntu and Ubuntu Server both (i86 and 64 bit)
<pleia2> -alt? :)
<DarkwingDuck> No
<DarkwingDuck> I could though.
<DarkwingDuck> If we need the alts?
<DarkwingDuck> If we want them.
<pleia2> maybe for the big 4
<rww> some people will want them
<iheartubuntu> is SCALE held at this location every year?
<rww> bad graphics hardware :(
<DarkwingDuck> No
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah.
<rww> iheartubuntu: this year's a new location
<DarkwingDuck> I'll get them then.
<pleia2> eek, it's late, I need to get back to actually working
<DarkwingDuck> Because the bandwidth at Scale, for lack of a better term... sucks.
<iheartubuntu> Pasadena would have been a great choice. Easy to access via light rail and tons of nice areas to walk. stores, restaurants, etc
<DarkwingDuck> Chinese new year edition of Ubuntu?
<rww> (SCaLE 6x, 7x, and 8x were at the Westin Hotel)
<DarkwingDuck> Ohhhhh, we will need some blank DVDs as well
<DarkwingDuck> Ubuntu Studio and MythUbuntu are DVD sized one.
<DarkwingDuck> *Only
<iheartubuntu> when making an ubuntu wiki personal page, do i use my launchpad name?
<rww> opinions are split as to whether you should use your realname or your LP name. I'd go with LP, may as well be consistant.
<iheartubuntu> ok ty rww
<iheartubuntu> Cannot make wiki page... "You are not allowed to edit this page."
<iheartubuntu> logging in might help
<iheartubuntu> DUH
<iheartubuntu> its not even 10pm yet!
<akk> iheartubuntu: This year's a new hotel for SCALE, but it's basically the same location, just down the street.
<akk> And I agree Pasadena would be fantastic.
<akk> I guess they use LAX to optimize for people flying in from long distances.
<iheartubuntu> iven ever stopped anywhere near the airport, but from memory theres not a heck of a lot to do outside of the airport there
<iheartubuntu> even downtown LA would be better
<akk> Yeah, it's hard to find lunch places nearby, and the traffic getting there is horrible.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-03
<iheartubuntu> no good rail lines nearby really either
<iheartubuntu> Pasadena has the gold line coming from downtown LA and its a quick jump from LAX to LA or even LAX to Pasadena
<iheartubuntu> how can I get the new ubuntu wiki look on my page?
<iheartubuntu> mine still looks like the old style
<nhaines> Wait, the booth is going to be for the LoCo and not Ubuntu?  Does SCaLE know?
<pleia2> we used the ubuntu california banner last year, was that a problem?
<pleia2> and tshirts
<nhaines> pleia2: No, but the LoCo was there running the booth to represent the Ubuntu project.
<pleia2> well yes, that's what LoCos do :)
<pleia2> I don't think there is a problem with using the california banner and giving out info about the team too
<pleia2> (I've never heard of this being a problem anywhere else)
<nhaines> Well, sure, but the booth was for the Ubuntu project, the LoCo being a subset of that.
<DarkwingDuck> We did that last year.
<DarkwingDuck> Handed out LoCo info but, the main focus of the booth was Ubuntu Project
 * pleia2 nods
<DarkwingDuck> I remember answering LOADs of questions RE Kubuntu and KDE
<pleia2> nhaines: there is no need to argue about semantics
<nhaines> pleia2: with due respect, I don't think that's down to semantics.
<DarkwingDuck> What's the issue?
<pleia2> I don't know
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: what's wrong?
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: why do you think we are not representing Ubuntu the Project?
<iheartubuntu> I mean the entire California Team is all about Ubuntu. I dont see a prob. Its not liek the model railroad group is pushing Ubuntu. The Ubuntu California Team is pushing ubuntu
<akk> I I thought so too -- if we're representing ubuntu-california we're representing ubuntu, surely?
<akk> Isn't that the point of locos?
<pleia2> yep
<DarkwingDuck> The Booth is the Ubuntu California Team spreading Ubuntu the Project.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm ont sure how you can read anything else in that... I'm a bit confused nhaines
<DarkwingDuck> s/ont/not
 * kdub_ will start the ubuntu and model railroads group
<kdub_> trainbuntu
<pleia2> lol
<rww> choobuntu
<pleia2> kdub_++
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<pleia2> rww: hahaha
<iheartubuntu> dont laugh there is a some train games available
<iheartubuntu> choo choo!
<rww> openttd <3
<kdub_> i've played openttd
<akk> There's also an open-source model train controller package available.
<akk> Interview on FLOSS Weekly a few months ago. :)
<kdub_> i like how the graphics are cpu based, and when you make the window smaller, the game speeds up
<iheartubuntu> ri-li is a nice train game for kids
<iheartubuntu> like the blue train toy. i forget the name
<pleia2> akk: neat! what a nice excuse to get into model trains :)
<pleia2> (if I had space, which I don't)
<pleia2> I don't use my kitchen for cooking anyway...
<iheartubuntu> model train controller? do tell!
<akk> iheartubuntu: Search for back issues of FLOSS Weekly. I don't remember the details.
<iheartubuntu> ive tried OpenBVE before
<akk> But it was an interesting interview, all about the copyright battles he fought when a commercial company tried to steal the GPL source then sue the FOSS project.
<kdub_> seems like that wouldnt get very far in court
<rww> a good lawyer and money will get you surprisingly far.
<rww> see also: SCO
<akk> It went for a long time, and cost the folks in the FOSS project a lot of money.
<kdub_> yeah, unfortunate
<akk> With lawsuits, it doesn't matter if it makes sense, what matters is if the other side can afford lawyers. :(
<iheartubuntu> are computers needed for the booth? I might be able to bring a netbook while im available.
<iheartubuntu> Ri-Li is addictive. Especially after a beer or two.
<pleia2> ah, I misunderstood iheartubuntu's question when I said it was a loco booth
<pleia2> I was responding with who was running it, not what the booth was actually about
<iheartubuntu> i had a question?
<MarkDude> The laptop
<rww> iheartubuntu: your wiki account is set to use the old layout. There should be a link somewhere in the top header to change user preferences, I forget what it's called
<iheartubuntu> rww - i found out that when im not logged in, it looks like the new layout
<rww> (themes are a property of your login, not of pages, so other people will see it in their theme preference or the default one if logged out)
 * rww nods
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: < iheartubuntu> is the ubuntu booth for ubuntu or is about ubuntu CA?
<nhaines> pleia2: thank you for clarifying that.  I appreciate it.
<pleia2> my response should have been DarkwingDuck's response: < DarkwingDuck> The Booth is the Ubuntu California Team spreading Ubuntu the Project.
<pleia2> I assumed your question was about who was running it, not what it's about (in my head of course it's about Ubuntu, but I guess that's not obvious)
<pleia2> nhaines: sure thing :) sorry about that
<pleia2> (there have been conferences where there is a Canonical-run Ubuntu booth AND a LoCo run Ubuntu booth, confusion abounds)
<iheartubuntu> so there will be other flavors of linux there
<iheartubuntu> and ours is the best
<pleia2> I know KDE will have a booth, I think Fedora will have a booth too
<rww> iheartubuntu: no. Ubuntu has a different focus than most other distributions, and is thus right for a different set of people.
<rww> For some people, Debian, Fedora, or even Windows would be a better pick.
<pleia2> (long live Debian!)
<DarkwingDuck> Gnome will most likly have a booth
<iheartubuntu> what is ubuntu's focus compared to other distros?
<DarkwingDuck> last year Gnome and KDE handed out Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: easy desktop + debian framework (there is server and cloud stuff too, but I'm still unconvinced, sssshhh don't tell anyone)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<iheartubuntu> my ubuntuone never has worked
<pleia2> for people who like RPMs more something like Fedora really may be a better option
<rww> iheartubuntu: different people will say different things, but imho a polished and easy-to-use experience that's accessible to new users in particular. See
<DarkwingDuck> I have found that Ubuntu tries to simplify and automate things very very very well
<iheartubuntu> i just moved back to dropbox
<rww> s/See//
<pleia2> I still just have a bunch of rsync scripts going to a colo
<rww> I rsync to an external hard drive for backups. Haven't felt the need to put all my stuff online yet.
<pleia2> yeah, I do that too
<pleia2> desktop > desktop2 > colo in fremont
<pleia2> although colo in fremont is much less awesome now than when I was living in philly
<pleia2> an earthquake now could take out me AND my offsite backups
<nhaines> We have had curious vistors who've never used Linux before pointed to our booth from other distros and really astonished at the positive feeling and lack of "competition" between the distros.  We would do really well to be a part of that.
<DarkwingDuck> I write an ISO from my HD and have it on two seperate serves. :)
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: +1
<pleia2> yeah, we want to avoid the competitive feel as much as possible
<nhaines> That's going to be something that really blows away newcomers.  They're used to Microsoft and Apple sniping at each other.
<rww> the point of an Ubuntu booth is to showcase Ubuntu. that means saying good things about Ubuntu, not bad things about not-Ubuntu :)
<nhaines> Besides, there are so many good things to say about not-Ubuntu (Free and proprietary alike) that we shouldn't waste our time being negative.
<nhaines> Remember, SCaLE's theme this year is "Open Source: Rising to New Heights".
<erichammond> I just filled out a survey on my happiness with Microsoft products and I praised their keyboard which I am using :)
<pleia2> kdub_: your ticket is an exhibitor one now :)
<pleia2> I have an IBM keyboard, but my Microsoft mouse is kickin'
<pleia2> simple and works great
 * pleia2 pets mouse
<nhaines> I paid $140 for my wireless Microsoft keyboard/mouse combo.  Nothing wrong with their hardware at all.  :)
<rww> I've used Microsoft mice for years and years. Used to use Microsoft keyboards too, but this Logitech one was cheaper last time I needed a replacement...
<nhaines> Logitech is also good and last I knew was the base for the Zareason Linux keyboards.
<pleia2> oh, after 5, errand time
<iheartubuntu> my gateway mouse still works fine. i expect them to go under or get bought out this year
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: I think those are licensed by Microsoft.
<iheartubuntu> it doesnt say on the bottom. feels similar to an ms mouse though. its one of the first optical ones
<nhaines> They used to be, anyway.
<iheartubuntu> has anyone heard of "geocaching"?
<iheartubuntu> t.y. for the pdf pleia2
<jedahan> pleia2, MarkDude, any suggestions for a killer bar or place to have dinner with an attraction?
<pleia2> unfortunately I am the most uncool person in the city
<pleia2> all the places I know about are breweries, and those aren't very datey (unless your date likes beer and pub food)
<pleia2> went here with my boyfriend's co-workers once though, it's pretty cool: http://www.absinthe.com/
<pleia2> their cocktails are pretty exciting
<MarkDude> Northbeach has a few places to go to that are fun
<MarkDude> Depends day or night also
<jedahan> not for a date, more for a group of people from the hostel trying to fill/find a fun place
<jedahan> around 10pm
<pleia2> unfortunately the city closes at 10PM
<jedahan> -.- :(
<pleia2> seriously though, there are plenty of clubs and bars (and strip clubs), but I don't know of much beyond that
<pleia2> everything else closes early
<MarkDude> Sam Wo is open until 3am
<MarkDude> in China town
<MarkDude> near Northbeach if you want to walk- or drive
<iheartubuntu> pleia2: I should be available for all 3 days
<iheartubuntu> All day each day
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: cool, the booth is just up sat&sun
<iheartubuntu> Ohh ok
<iheartubuntu> What's going on Friday?
<pleia2> a few talk tracks, just no expo
<pleia2> (expo is where our booth is)
<jedahan> we are gonna check out mission I guess
<jedahan> northbeach looks cool (rogue bar, awesome) but I heard its dead on the weekdays
<iheartubuntu> Do we need any help sat or sun morning setting up or whatever
<pleia2> rogue bar is yummy yummy
<jedahan> <3 dead guy ale, havent tried anything else
<pleia2> dead guy ale is great, but some of their bigger ales are too
<iheartubuntu> Is that up on bay area?
<pleia2> and they have some mean imperials
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yeah, rogue is oregon brewery but they have an ale house in SF
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: we will probably need help setting up both mornings, but I think we'll get together on friday and play things by ear a bit
<iheartubuntu> Any plans after expo each nite?
<iheartubuntu> Is registration or checkin on fri?
<pleia2> I am turning in to the wrong person to ask, I've been to conferences before but never this particular one :)
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> Sorry
<pleia2> others here have been though, maybe one of them is lurking
<iheartubuntu> Maybe Nathan has tips
 * pleia2 off to finish dishes & things
<iheartubuntu> "Registration Payment Receipt" -"Step 7 of 7". So Im registered for SCALE? That was easy.
<nhaines> Well, last year I went out to dinner with Michael and Michelle Hall and we talked a little about Qimo but mostly about raising kids.
<nhaines> And LinuxChix were there too I believe.
<nhaines> akk: good morning!
<akk> Morning, nhaines
<nhaines> Someone on the WD Community forums complained that the MOTD on his My Book Live was reset on every bootup and said this was a "stupid and unnecessary feature."
<nhaines> So I replied and said this was default behavior on all Debian systems, and that I did not recommend changing any system files on a network appliance, but if I were going to I would read the motd.tail manpage first.  And then I still wouldn't change anything.
<nhaines> Wonder what'll happen.
<nhaines> Yay, natty alpha 2 seems to be out.
<kdub_> neato
<kdub_> i dont run alphas anymore though
<nhaines> kdub_: that's what virtual machines and secondary systems are for.
<kdub_> my computers are all too slow for virtual machines :)
<nhaines> kdub_: you can still capture the classic DOS experience that way.  :)
<pleia2> kdub_: did you see my message yesterday? your badge is updated with exhibitor
<kdub_> oh, excellent :D, thanks!
<pleia2> sure :)
<kdub_> nhaines: i dont know if i want the classic DOS experience back
<nhaines> kdub_: it's more fun if it's trapped in a 640x480 window!  :)
<nhaines> Besides, you can always run FreeDOS.
<kdub_> nhaines: 11.04 has unity as default, no?
<nhaines> kdub_: correct.
<kdub_> but its still x11 based
<nhaines> I'm going to evaluate it at Alpha 2 and see if it might be worth running.
 * kdub_ is most excited about wayland-based coming along
<nhaines> kdub_: Unity is a GNOME-based shell using Compiz and X11, yes.
<kdub_> i used to work on compiz, and [partially] want to see it on its way out :P
<pleia2> so I go downstairs to get the air pump for the penguin that game today, and there is another, mystery package
<pleia2> it's a CR-48!
<pleia2> aaahhhh yay
<jamiedmattingly_> what is cr48?
<pleia2> the ChromeOS demo laptop
<jamiedmattingly_> oh man howd you get that?
<rww> I'm waiting for the secret mind-control devices built into them to activate. My laziness will save me once again!
<pleia2> there was (is?) a form online from google that you fill out to apply to be a tester
<pleia2> jtatum got one too, I got to play with his at an Ubuntu Hour in December
<jamiedmattingly_> can you still sign up?
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly_: looks like you can still apply here: http://www.google.com/chromeos/pilot-program.html
<jamiedmattingly_> got it thanks pleia2
<pleia2> I am surprised I got one, I thought for sure they were already bored with "linux nerds who want to try it" applications ;)
<jamiedmattingly_> hey pleia2 just out of curiosity what did you put for your reason to try chrome os?
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly_: it's been a couple months, something about being a linux sysadmin and ubuntu contributor I think
<jamiedmattingly_> thats kinda close to what i put.   crossing my fingers for mine
<pleia2> I didn't apply when it was first announced because I wasn't sure I was allowed to (my boyfriend works at Google), but eventually I read the fine print - nothing about google employees in the same household
<pleia2> so I applied some time in december
<jamiedmattingly_> i heard the os was coming soon never heard about the pilot program that is cool
<jamiedmattingly_> i wonder how much programming you could do if it is all web based though?
<pleia2> there is a dev switch which allows you to get to a terminal
<pleia2> but I think they would be of limited use to most developers who are expecting a proper laptop
<pleia2> (unless you really hack it, install ubuntu on it or something)
<jamiedmattingly_> still it would be fun to try it out
<jamiedmattingly_> how big is it? is it like a netbook or full sized?
<pleia2> it's not a netbook, small laptop
<pleia2> I opened the box but I haven't taken it out of the box yet, still have work until 5PM
 * pleia2 tries hard to work
<pleia2> :)
<jamiedmattingly_> come on pleia2, its calling your name i can hear it from here lol
<pleia2> seriously
<pleia2> must...resist...
<jamiedmattingly_> lol
<jamiedmattingly_> gosh for a thursday it is sure moving slow like a monday will it ever end?????  :)
<nhaines> Seriously.
<jamiedmattingly_> where are you at nhaines?
<nhaines> jamiedmattingly_: work.  :)
<MarkDude> pleia2, when you send info about the Chrome laptop, you need to include #skynet
<MarkDude> Chris DiBona approved joke :D
<jamiedmattingly_> figured that by your last response nhaines but what city?
<nhaines> jamiedmattingly_: ah!  I'm in Irvine.  I work for Western Digital.
<nhaines> And let me tell you, after four years of not using Windows, it was *really* weird to have to start thinking about drive letters.
<jamiedmattingly_> im in sonoma i have quite a few wd portables though
<jamiedmattingly_> finally time to go see you guys later
<rww> It amuses me that Windows still starts drives at C: to leave space for 3.5in and 5.25in inch floppy drives.
<pleia2> it got loose, I couldn't resist
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-04
<nhaines> rww: Not just for that, but for historical reasons as well.  A lot of programs have C: hardcoded.
<nhaines> I'm running SuSE 9.3 on my secondary system here, temporarily.
<nhaines> Natty alpha 2 didn't work out so hot so it was a good opportunity.  But man, so many duplicate programs over 5 CDs.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: still an issue with a black screen on install?
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: issue with gnome-panel doesn't run in Classic Mode.
<MarkDude> Yay for wifi on public transportation
<MarkDude> HWY17 bus ftw
<akk> Nice!
<MarkDude> Not super fast - it works tho :)
<akk> Any access is way better than no access.
<akk> Unless you're trying to follow the route on google earth or something. :)
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> If you take cal train also- you could have it all the way
<akk> They have wifi now?
<akk> (and they're whining about how they have to raise fares AGAIN?)
<MarkDude> I guess not
 * MarkDude googled it :)
<MarkDude> Still feels like I am from the future
<MarkDude> quite a few people are using the net now, and it is better than most conferences I have been to
<nhaines> lfitz: Good evening.  :)
<nhaines> Breaking news, Jane Silber is scheduled to give Sunday's keynote at SCaLE, 27 February 2011.
<pleia2> yeah, we've got Leigh and Jane - Ubuntu Members rule SCaLE! ;)
<jono> hey all
<jono> any coders here want to help with some dev testing next week?
<jamiedmattingly> hi jono
<jono> hey jamiedmattingly
<jono> this testing will be in the bay area
<jamiedmattingly> testing sounds like fun where at?
<jono> jamiedmattingly, where are you based?
<jono> I want to do it in the SF area
<jamiedmattingly> live in vallejo work in sonoma
<jono> jamiedmattingly, having you got development experience?
<jamiedmattingly> still new to it. but learning python now. prolly not enough for what you need huh?
<jono> jamiedmattingly, you are perfect!
<jono> this is aimed at new devs using Python!
<jono> let me check out schedule to see which slot is open
<jono> jamiedmattingly, would you be free on Tues at 2pm?
<jamiedmattingly> aqctually i work mon to fri 7-4 unless it is something i can do online from here
<jono> ahhh, np
<jono> no this is in person
<jono> would anyone else be interested in helping on Tues at 2pm?
<jamiedmattingly> if in person and through week has to be after 4 if that is ok if not sorry jono
<jono> jamiedmattingly, no worries!
<nUboon2Age> jono: i just got on, what is the event again?
<jono> nUboon2Age, a dev testing session face to face
<jono> I am looking for a volunteer in the bay area
<nUboon2Age> what is the location jono?
<jono> nUboon2Age, San Francisco area
<nUboon2Age> so no specific location jono?
<nUboon2Age> i'm in the SF Bay area jono
<nUboon2Age> i'd probably be interested jono
<jamiedmattingly> pleia2,  did you get to play with your new toy yet?
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: yes :) and blogged about it
<pleia2> planet.ubuntu-california.org
<jamiedmattingly> you saved me from typing my next question :)
<jamiedmattingly> did you really get a hamster in a wheel with it pleia2?
<pleia2> I wish!
<pleia2> although, it doesn't get very hot, maybe it IS powered by a very thin hamster
<jamiedmattingly> lol
<akk> ooh, pleia2, nice toy!
<jamiedmattingly> impressive blog pleia2 you can really write
<nUboon2Age> Ubuntu Hour @ Palo Alto TONIGHT!  7pm Tandoori Oven (2 doors down from Antonio's Nut House).  Details and RSVP:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/650/detail/  pleia2, aaditya, akk, crashsystems, crashsystems1, jledbetter, jamiedmattingly, jamiedmattingly, jono, pleia2, kdub, jtatum,
<jono> nUboon2Age, are you a coder?
<jamiedmattingly> palo is alittle out of my range plus i have to watch kids tonight nUboon2Age but thanks
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: thanks :)
<jedahan> pleia2, could you recommend a coworking space ?
<nUboon2Age> jono: yes, what language are you wanting amigo?
<jamiedmattingly> i did find a pretty good sized starbucks here in vallejo for an ubuntu hour just not sure what to do if i schedule one
<akk> nUboon2Age: I'm still getting over that cold ... might not last that long today, will see.
<pleia2> jedahan: I went to an event at Nextspace a while back, they do day passes (I think you get one free, and you can buy them) so you can check it out: http://nextspace.us/
<pleia2> http://nextspace.us/
<nUboon2Age> akk: any time at all would be great!
<jono> nUboon2Age, preferably Python, what do you code in
<jono> ?
 * pleia2 liberal with paste button
<DarkwingDuck> hey jono
<jono> hey DarkwingDuck
<jono> hows things, pal?
<DarkwingDuck> jono: still can't find a job but, things are going really well. :)
<DarkwingDuck> jono: been working on python :)
<jono> DarkwingDuck, cool!
<jono> DarkwingDuck, are you in the bay area?
<DarkwingDuck> jono: I'm in San Diego but, if the job is right I'll move :)
<jono> ahhh
<jono> this isnt a job
<jono> it is developer testing :-)
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh that. I wish I could when I heard about it.
<DarkwingDuck> jono: you going to be at scale?
<nUboon2Age> i'm a beginner in python jono,  Java used to be my primary, i'm a JCP and used to work for Sun in TCK stuff but i took a loooooong break and am rusty right now.  Also a LOT of C coding back when, Perl, Turbo Pascal w/ Objects, C++, Basic, DOS batch scripting, assembly, etc., etc., etc.,
<jono> DarkwingDuck, not sure yet, I might be in the studio
<nUboon2Age> Software Enginneer who took a looooooong break. :-)
<DarkwingDuck> jono: awesome! I've started playing bass again
<DarkwingDuck> jono: have you played with SL4A yet?
<jono> DarkwingDuck, nice!
<jono> DarkwingDuck, SL4A?
<nUboon2Age> oh, and i play guitar, bass, keyboard, sing and a bit of drums jono. :-)
<akk> scripting languages for Android
<DarkwingDuck> Scripting Language for Android
<jono> nUboon2Age, and would you be free on Tues at 2pm?
<jedahan> pleia2, ahh nextspace is right near me cool
<nUboon2Age> yes jono
<akk> DarkwingDuck: Have you? I keep wanting to but haven't had time yet.
<pleia2> jedahan: huh, which one? the SF one is about 2 blocks from me
<jono> nUboon2Age, do you think you could get into San Francisco for that time?
<nUboon2Age> yes jono
<jono> nUboon2Age, woo!
<jono> awesome
<DarkwingDuck> akk: I was poking at it yesterday. There is a big writeup in Linux Journal about it.
<jedahan> pleia2, I am staying at a hostel in the TenderLoin. Well closet to tenderknob but yeah, thats in the financial district right?
<jono> nUboon2Age, I am just going to confirm a location and I will get back to you :-)
<jedahan> its like a 5 minute bike ride
<nUboon2Age> ty jedahan
<nUboon2Age> ty jono
<pleia2> jedahan: yep, nextspace is in the financial district :)
<jamiedmattingly> anyone else here in or near north bay that wouldnt mind coordinating for an ubuntu hour here?
<akk> DarkwingDuck: Yeah, saw that, need to work through it! Though I gather people can't run your scripts unless they also have SL4A and python?
<nUboon2Age> hopefully Caltrain accessible jono
<nUboon2Age> or not too far from.
<jono> nUboon2Age, no worries
<DarkwingDuck> akk: but, if you build those dependancies into the apk it *should* work.
<nUboon2Age> i broke my arm recently so i have to get everywhere by mass transit and walking
<nUboon2Age> i can't ride my bike even. :-/
<akk> DarkwingDuck: Oh, cool -- that definitely makes it more attractive.
<DarkwingDuck> akk: Although, it would bloat the size of the APK
<akk> DarkwingDuck: I wonder how much the apk would compare to a java one, though? Any idea?
<DarkwingDuck> I don't know...
<DarkwingDuck> akk: I think what I'll do is take a RSS reader and port it to python and compare the two
<akk> I'm also surprised you (apparently) can't make a web app into an apk ... apps made of html and javascript.
<jamiedmattingly> am i seriously the only one here from northbay
<jamiedmattingly> ??
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: might also want to try the mailing list, there are 200+ folks on that :)
<akk> DarkwingDuck: Oh, good idea, I should try porting my feedreader to python (except I'm not sure they have enough APIs in AL4A python).
<akk> DarkwingDuck: I'd love to hear what you think after you try it.
<DarkwingDuck> akk: I'm going to play with it this month pretty deeply
<DarkwingDuck> akk: we can compare notes at Scale :)
<jdeslip> akk: You can basically make an web-app into an apk - just use one webview
<akk> DarkwingDuck: Great! Looking forward to it.
<jamiedmattingly> how do i do mailing list/
<jamiedmattingly> ?
<akk> jdeslip: I know how to make a java app with a webview plus pages, but that requires java and eclipse.
<akk> (well, not eclipse, but some compilation environment, anyway)
<jdeslip> akk: Well ... not much java ;) If you do all the heaving lifting in javascript.  Just need java to create the webview.
<akk> Sure, I know, just would be nice to avoid all that extra mechanism when a web viewer is already built in to android.
<akk> It means anyone else who works on the project also has to have java and the SDKs set up on their machines.
<akk> jamiedmattingly: There are a couple of concord/antioch people on http://shallowsky.com/maps/geeknic/ (when you said north bay earlier I thought you meant Marin).
<jamiedmattingly> thanks akk. northbay is anything past vallejo like fairfield vacaville and such concord and antioch are east bay which is still easier than palo for me
<akk> jamiedmattingly: I was just thinking they looked close enough that they might come to a vallejo meeting.
<jamiedmattingly> i agree
<jamiedmattingly> i sent an email to mailing list so hopefully if i did it right we will read about it tommorow
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: you did it right :)
<akk> You did it right -- I got it already.
<jamiedmattingly> wow i did something right lol first time for everything :)
<nUboon2Age> Ubuntu Hour @ Palo Alto TONIGHT!  7pm Tandoori Oven (2 doors down from Antonio's Nut House).  Details and RSVP:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/650/detail/  pleia2, aaditya, akk, crashsystems, crashsystems1, jledbetter, jamiedmattingly, jamiedmattingly, jono, pleia2, kdub, jtatum,
<pleia2> can't make it, have company flying in this evening so I'll be doing lots of last minute tidying around the condo
<jamiedmattingly> i didnt get an email is it because i sent it?
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: yes, gmail eats them
<iheartubuntu> how is your cr48 liz? are you using it now?
<pleia2> (very annoying)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: it's fun :) not using it now because I'm (supposed to be) working and it's not flexible enough for that
<iheartubuntu> so how would you do irc on it?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: if you switch it into dev mode you can get to a terminal, which you can ssh from
<iheartubuntu> i mean how would a common user do irc :)
<iheartubuntu> go to a website?
<pleia2> probably would have to use webchat
<pleia2> yeah
<nUboon2Age> okay pleia2, we'll miss you. :-(  we love you. :-)
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: oh! updating identica/twitter now
<nUboon2Age> ubuntu love.  group hug pleia2
<iheartubuntu> updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x
 * iheartubuntu hugs pleia2
 * pleia2 hugs all around
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<jedahan> just so happens nextspace is free today. and has a 4pm happy hour
<jedahan> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> sweet
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<jedahan> soooo easy living in SF with no plans
<jedahan> and keeping busy
<jamiedmattingly> just out of curiosity what is next space for?
<pleia2> it's an "office" that work from home types, entrepreneurs, etc can use so they don't get lonely had sort of have "co-workers"
<pleia2> s/had/and
<pleia2> they also have conference rooms you can rent (nice for virtual companies who need to have real life meetings)
<DarkwingDuck> Okay... Gingerbread on my Droid is smooth
<jamiedmattingly> which droid do you have DarkwingDuck?
<DarkwingDuck> Droid 1
<DarkwingDuck> I had a droid 2 but, I ended up giving to a buddy of mine who needed a phone.
<jamiedmattingly> i have droid incredible how did you get gingerbread on your droid?
<DarkwingDuck> It's rooted. I know most of the underground dev/hackers that do the custom ROMs.
<DarkwingDuck> There are two good Gingerbread ROMs out there for the D1
<DarkwingDuck> LiquidGingerbread and CyanogenMod 7
<DarkwingDuck> Actually, I just realized that the Droid 1 has the same OMAP board as the n900 so, I should be able to get Kubuntu-Mobile installed on teh Droid 1
<jamiedmattingly> how can you update your android phone fromm 2.2 to 2.3? do you know DarkwingDuck?
<DarkwingDuck> jamiedmattingly: Is it rooted?
<jamiedmattingly> i dont think so
<DarkwingDuck> That would be the first step. I'm not sure if there is a DInc ROM for 2.3 yet.
<DarkwingDuck> jamiedmattingly: http://www.droid-life.com/2010/12/21/droid-incredible-owners-receive-one-of-the-first-really-polished-gingerbread-roms/
<DarkwingDuck> You can get it on your DInc but, GPS and Video recording have issues still
<kdub_> DarkwingDuck: you put kubuntu mobile on the n900?
<DarkwingDuck> kdub_: One of the Devs for Kubuntu-Mobile did
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to work on getting it on the Droid 1... It shouldn't have any hardware issues except maybe CDMA
<DarkwingDuck> Because Verizon uses CDMA and the rest of the world uses GMS
<DarkwingDuck> *GSM
<DarkwingDuck> So, I'll have to see
 * kdub_ has an n900, that would be cool
<kdub_> but maemo is already a debian system, i might just leave it at "eh, close enough" ;-)
<iheartubuntu> so you wouldnt be able to make calls?
<DarkwingDuck> kdub_: gemme a sec
<DarkwingDuck> kdub_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ARM/n900/
<kdub_> DarkwingDuck: dang, pretty cool
<DarkwingDuck> kdub_: oh yeah.
 * kdub_ has always been one to take linux on his phone over a phone that can actually call people :)
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
 * akk has a phone that can call people, and a separate device running linux
<akk> though I admit it would be neat to have both in the same box
<kdub_> the n900 does, right out of the box
<kdub_> i hope meego turns out more or less the same way
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-05
 * kdub_ surfs all weekend :D
 * MarkDude has finally arrived at home. Fun trip.
<stbuurto>  
<stbuurto> Bye
<stburto_> we're here at Tandoori Oven on CALIFORNIA Ave for Ubuntu Hour @ Palo Alto #2 akk crashsystems1 crashsystems jtatum , jledbetter aaditya jedahan , jono , KDUB, , rww , Yasumoto
<akk> I came home early ... but hope you're having fun!
<stburto_> We just installed Lucid on Adams' computer and i'll try and get him on empathy/irc here pretty quick.
<stburto_> We'll miss you akk, but hope you'll feel better soon. :-)
<jledbetter> Coolio
<akk> That's great, a new install already!
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/Current edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/11/January edited
<rww> !cookie | pleia2
<Eureka> pleia2: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * pleia2 omnomnom
<adams> hey y'all. this is Drew typing on Andrew's newly Ubuntu-ized machine. 	
 * pleia2 waves
<adams> Hello my name is Andrew and I am new to Ubuntu
<pleia2> welcome :)
<adams> Pleia hello, thank you for the wave and the thoughts
<adams> pleia2:  thank you
<akk> Hi, adams -- welcome to ubuntu and ubuntu-california
<akk> wait, I'm confused, Andrew is new but Drew isn't ...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-06
<jtatum> debian squeeze released today
<jdeslip> Happy Super-Ads Sunday everyone.
<jdeslip> If only Canonical had an ad in...
<thefinn93> hey are there similar projects to this for other states?
<akk> Yes, there are lots of LoCos.
<thefinn93> do you know the one for Oregon?
<thefinn93> is there even one for Oregon?
<thefinn93> oh yeah nevermind
<thefinn93> found it
<thefinn93> i hadn't bothered to google it
<thefinn93> thanks
<MarkDude> Damn
<MarkDude> Would have liked to tell them about the meetings planned for Oregon team
<pleia2> looks like they found their way :)
<jono> akk, ping?
<akk> hi jono
<jono> akk, hey!
<jono> just wanted to confirm you are still good to meet tomorrow at 10am?
<akk> Yep! I'll be there.
<jono> perfect!
<jono> akk, just to confirm - the Red Rock will have net access?
<pleia2> all of mt view downtown does
<akk> They do ... you have to go through the usual webcafe sign-in
<akk> the "all of mv downtown" is google wifi, which is pretty unreliable
<pleia2> ah :)
<akk> red rock's is usually a bit more reliable
<akk> jono: Upstairs is probably best, assuming it's open at that hour
<jono> akk, sounds great!
<jono> great, would you be able to email me your cell number in case I need to reach you?
<akk> jono: On its way.
<jono> thanks akk
<jono> I will reply with mine :-0)
<jono> :-)
<DarkwingDuck> jono: Thought of you... :P:P http://i.imgur.com/ELLMO.jpg
<jono> DarkwingDuck, lol!
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<MarkDude> http://bonjourubuntu.fr/images/2010-09-03 pleia2
<MarkDude> FOr the next geeknic that circle of friends made using pineaplle looks good- form France no less
<pleia2> MarkDude: the French Ubuntu team is pretty exceptional, they had 4000 people at a release event (9.04) once
<pleia2> ah, 9.10 had 5000
<pleia2> (marks went to that one)
<pleia2> is that pineapple upside down cake? :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-30
<philipballew> well pleia2 colds and flues can take a that long to have symptoms arise maybe?
<pleia2> who knows :) sure, let's blame scale
 * philipballew sees no reason not to
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> philipballew: did you blog about scale?
<philipballew> funny you say this
 * pleia2 updating project wiki page with photos and stuff
<philipballew> i am about to publish my blog within the hour
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> pleia2, is reading my mind
<philipballew> pleia2, Can I use a photo of yours in my blog from scale if I throw your name in there
<pleia2> philipballew: yep
 * philipballew high fives pleia2 
<pleia2> ^5
<MarkDude> pleia2, you have the UW pic?
<pleia2> MarkDude: I saw the one on G+
<MarkDude> \Yep
<MarkDude> I can send larger one if you want
<MarkDude> should be good enough tho :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: do you happen to have a non G+ direct link to it?
<MarkDude> Uh nope
 * MarkDude is a social media whore :)
<MarkDude> I can email to you
<pleia2> MarkDude: was just trying to find a way to share it with the rest of UW :)
<MarkDude> Well My blog will be back up SOMETIME in 2012
<MarkDude> hopefully by end of year ;(
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> haha
<Ttech> hmm.
<pleia2> MarkDude: did nixie kill dragon?
<pleia2> tsk
<pleia2> philipballew: added your blog post to our wiki (and UWN!)
<philipballew> Thanks! I Can write a summery for that then.
<philipballew> Are you gonna lead the meeting pleia2  even if your not feeling well?
<pleia2> philipballew: yeah, it shouldn't be a long meeting
<philipballew> nope. just a few people saying scale was awesome
<pleia2> :)
<akk> :)
<pleia2> I love taskwarrior, I don't know what I did before it
<philipballew> and its cool because its cli!!!
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I've tried some gui tools, but it's easier for me if it's sitting in screen near my irc client
<philipballew> so you have two terminal sessions open then?
<philipballew> or is your setup headless?
<pleia2> using screen
<pleia2> I just ssh into my server
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Did I ever transfer markterranova.com to you?
<bkerensa> I think I did but cannot recall
<philipballew> oh nice. I need to do something like that because i am on my laptop and desktop 50 about half and half and always have to log off irc of one before i can log onto another. kinda a pain
<Ttech> heh.
<Ttech> I irc from one monitor, work on the other.
<Darkwing> i like quasselcore
 * philipballew is on xchat
<Ttech> I run xforwarding to get xchat,quassel running.
<Darkwing> i run the core on a server then i connect to it. qasseldroid rocks for tablet and phone
<Ttech> Darkwing, I cannot ever get Quassel to run and plus ZNC works pretty well.
<Ttech> I don't believe Quassel supports identify-msg or other goodies.
<Darkwing> Ttech: quasselcore?
<Ttech> yeap
<eps> Is that like quadrapassel? :-)
 * philipballew loves quadrapassel!!!
<Darkwing> if it wont secure a port then point another port with -port=xxxx
<Darkwing> then to connect you have to use quassel-client
<jtatum> Woohoo quadrupeds!
<Ttech> Darkwing, But it does not support identify-msg
<Darkwing> ??
<Ttech> Darkwing, It shows if people are identified or not
<Ttech> e.g.
<Ttech> <+Darkwing> ??
<pleia2> what does it do if people are voiced?
<Darkwing> ahhh
<jtatum> Nickserv identified? Can do that with a server password on freenode
<Ttech> heh.
<Ttech> jtatum, IT tells me who is identified and who is not
<Ttech> pleia2, It changes color of the +
<pleia2> Ttech: ah :)
<Darkwing> sou cant tell if i am?
<Ttech> I can tell.
<Darkwing> whats the command?
<Ttech> There are other CAP features to let keep track of nicks as welll
<Ttech> Darkwing,  CAP REQ :identify-msg
<pleia2> oh hey, meeting time!
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<Ttech> Obviously me.
<jtatum> o/
<pleia2> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12January29
<Ttech> Your newest Ubuntu member.
<Darkwing> yo
 * Ttech hides
 * eps nods
<Darkwing> woot
<pleia2> welcome Ttech :)
 * philipballew is here
<pleia2> so our only agenda item: SCALE10x wrap-up
<pleia2> Photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/sets/72157629015857079/
<pleia2> my blog post: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=5660
<pleia2> philipballew's blog post: http://philipballew.wordpress.com/2012/01/30/fun-at-scale10x/
<Ttech> I have photos too. :/
<pleia2> awesome weekend \o/
<pleia2> Ttech: share!
<pleia2> (for meeting logs :))
<Darkwing> it looked good. sorry i wasnt there at booth more
<pleia2> Darkwing: thanks for bringing along all the booth stuff, the raffle was very fun :)
<Ttech> My photos! http://j.mp/yaS1RC
<akk> For the record, I agree on SCALE's awesomeness. :)
<Darkwing> sweet! ill talk to oreally again for next year
 * philipballew still has free tshirts to wear
<Ttech> I second akk statement.
<Darkwing> lol
<Ttech> philipballew, Still got tuxy?
<pleia2> we gave out about 450 Ubuntu CDs, and 40 or so of Server and Kubuntu
<Darkwing> phil, you made out on the t shirts
<philipballew> sittin right above me
<pleia2> so next year we'll definitely ask Canonical again for a shipment just for the conference :)
<philipballew> total tshirt count was 24
<Darkwing> yup
<pleia2> anything we could have done better?
<Ttech> Not sure, it was a pretty crazy booth
<Ttech> but perhaps more updated stickers and magazines? (if you can manage that)
<pleia2> yeah, we were pretty non-stop busy
<Darkwing> bigger room for ubucon
<eps> +1
<pleia2> more stickers would be good, I think we had 20 sheets and even cut up into 3 pieces they went fast
<philipballew> we could have got more peoples information maybe like by scanning them?
<pleia2> we got updated magazines from the Ubuntu User folks later in the conference
<pleia2> (we wanted to get rid of the old ones early on, that's why we had them :))
<Ttech> You guys don't even need to crazy QR scanners they had, just a cell phone or web cam.
<jtatum> Wow
<Darkwing> i think a better booth build would be good
<pleia2> "better booth build"?
<Darkwing> that table is wayyyyyy too full
<Darkwing> more table space,
<Darkwing> ill draft up a couple ideas
<pleia2> cool
<Ttech> I don't know if they allow it, but maybe two tables?
<Darkwing> ill see what i can pull. :)
<philipballew> The table had the right amount of stuff on it I felt, but Maybe a few ideas would never hurt
<Ttech> If you guys snagged a second table - you could have people helping at one and the regular booth at the other
<Ttech> It might really expand the horizon for Ubuntu + Ubuntu CA
<Ttech> If you guys don't mind. I mean personally that is fun for me, but I'm not technically a member of either ubuntu or ubuntu ca (yet)
<Darkwing> i have some crazy ideas
<pleia2> I think we'd have to get some more volunteers if we did more debugging at the table
<eps> Who chooses our location? Unlike most of the room, our entire row wasn't particularly well lit. I almost wish we had a bunch of LED tea lights.
<pleia2> eps: we're assigned a spot by scale staff
<Darkwing> eps ill see if i can fix that for next year
<pleia2> I was really tired at the end of the weekend, only managed to get to a handful of talks, and we didn't offer debugging this year
<Darkwing> i was drained after that too lol
<pleia2> haha, did you sleep at all? :)
<Darkwing> 4 hours for the weekend. thurs - mon
<Darkwing> :D
<pleia2> well, it was a great weekend, thanks to everyone who helped out at the booth, I think jbermudes was there more than anyone :)
<Darkwing> aye
<pleia2> anyone have anything else to discuss meeting-wise? announcements? thoughts?
<Darkwing> one thing
<pleia2> shoot
<Darkwing> our state is hosting uds in may
<jyo> Is it too early to think about UDS hap..exactly
<Ttech> pleia2, If you need help next year, let me know btw.
<pleia2> Ubuntu Developer Summit: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<Darkwing> normally the loco has an event
<eps> Any deadlines we need to be aware of?
 * philipballew reads
<Darkwing> pizza night, movie night
 * Ttech reads as well
<pleia2> eps: only if you intend to apply for travel and hotel sponsorship
<Darkwing> we need to have a plan in place by march 10th
<pleia2> details about that here: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/01/27/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open-3/
<Ttech> pleia2, You can get a sponsorship for that?
<eps> Riiiight. They can pay for my BART ticket. ;-)
<Darkwing> lol
<Ttech> ah you read me mind
<philipballew> get me some of that Oakland!
<pleia2> Darkwing: march 10th?
<jtatum> Publish helpful area maps and such?
<philipballew> I can help with event planning pleia2. Just tell me what to do
<Darkwing> yup. its so we can plan it for printing with uds
<pleia2> wednesday night of UDS is usually a pretty free one
<pleia2> Darkwing: printing with uds..?
<philipballew> take them into the city?
<Darkwing> on the badges again.
<pleia2> Monday, Tuesday and Friday are busy, Thursday is team dinners
<pleia2> Darkwing: ah, ok
<Ttech> do you guys do logging for these meetings? I swore I saw it somewhere.
<Darkwing> this way we have our plans setup.
<pleia2> it can be as simple as "Ubuntu California Explore SF Night" ;)
<pleia2> Ttech: yes, all channel logs are at irclogs.ubuntu.com and we put them on our meetings page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings
<philipballew> We'll just need to find places with good late hours
<pleia2> Darkwing: want to create a wiki page under Projects/ and start gathering some ideas?
<Darkwing> anyway. ill post something to the ml and yes, ill do that too.
<eps> Ubuntify Oakland!
<pleia2> great, thanks :)
<Ttech> that sounds like a party
<Darkwing> yup yup
<philipballew> paint the streets purple and orange!!!
<pleia2> Linaro Connect is coming up soon: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2012-January/001878.html
<pleia2> they used to have it alongside UDS, but they've split it off
<pleia2> it'll be in Redwood City Feb 6-10
<Darkwing> it got too crazy
<pleia2> I've been talking to some of the Ubuntu folks coming into town, they may want to do dinner :)
<pleia2> I'll send a mail to the list when we have some more timing ieas
<pleia2> ideas
<pleia2> also have an SF Ubuntu Hour coming up on the 8th: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1514/detail/
<Darkwing> anyway, thats was my two bits for this meeting
<eps> Is there a backup location in case The Roastery isn't available?
<jyo> BA Debian dinner this month afterwards?
<pleia2> eps: they put up a sign saying the closing at 6PM hours are only through January 30th
<pleia2> so we should be good
<pleia2> jyo: yep!
<Darkwing> aaaaand, im off
<pleia2> I think we can wrap up then
 * Darkwing waves
<pleia2> thanks everyone :)
 * Ttech wobbles 
 * philipballew dances
<jtatum> Thanks all
 * Ttech joins 
<philipballew> pleia2, For a uds sponsorship how long would you think the about yourself part should be?
<philipballew> If you dont know, its all good
<Ttech> quiet, its a philipballew
 * Ttech looks the other way
 * philipballew just fixed the giant spelling errors in his blog
 * philipballew always looks bad when it comes to these things
<jbermudes> Paste it into an office app to check spelling before posting? :)
<nhaines> jbermudes: now that Firefox supports inline spell-check for the past 2 or 3 years, no one has a good excuse anymore.  :)
<akgraner> hey y'all - I'll be in Redwood City for work next week - so if anyone wants to get together after work one evening let me know- let's see what we can work out.
<akk> Yeah!
<akk> I can get to Redwood City whatever works for you and other people.
<akk> whatever night, that is (edit fail)
<dragon> pleia2: to answer your question... http://i.imgur.com/WAlid.jpg
<dragon> NSFW ^
<philipballew> I found my bike!
<nhaines> One day I will reboot my virtual private server (and gain all security enhancements from the past 195 days)
<DonkeyHotei> heh
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: although that did remind me to pay the invoice I got this weekend.  :)
<bkerensa> nhaines: :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-31
<kdub_> philipballew: whats up
<kdub_> been a while since the last SD uh
<kdub_> want to plan a new one in the near future?
<kdub_> *help me plan, that is :P
<kdub_> or Darkwing, if you want to help too
<kdub_> i feel like <foot in mouth> for some reason...
<philipballew> kdub_, yeah, we took a break for dec and jan for holidays. I was thinking febuary. I was going to email the sd lug and see if anyone would come
<philipballew> is there a day that works for you?
<philipballew> Ive just been at school. Got my bike stolen last week. Found it this morning. Gonna have to put about 50 dollers work into it
<Darkwing> Better then a new bike.
<Darkwing> Hey Kevin
<philipballew> yeah, I think the bros at school were drunk and had some fun with it then stashed it
<broder> where in redwood city is LC again?
<broder> i guess the website probably says somewhere...
<broder> ah, sofitel. classy
<Darkwing> Anyone about?
<Darkwing> can someone ping server.wonderly.com and let me know if you get a ping?
<pleia2> 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4030ms
<pleia2> nada
<Darkwing> hmmz...
<pleia2> elizabeth@vespa:~$ nc server.wonderly.com 22
<pleia2> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-7ubuntu1
<pleia2> so it's just unpingable
<pleia2> blocking icmp?
<Darkwing> blocking httpd... Port 80 seems to be the only damn port... try ssh home@server.wonderly.com
<pleia2> yeah, that works fine (that's what I was checking with netcat)
<Darkwing> Thanks.
<Darkwing> Now I have to figure out why port 80 isn't being allowed.
<Darkwing> server.wonderly.com should be working.
<Darkwing> AKA localhost and any computer on the network.
<Darkwing> can someone try http://server.wonderly.com:8010
<broder> wfm
<Darkwing> wfm?
<broder> works for me
<Darkwing> Okay good. :)
<lou_buntu> howdy everyone... just made the transition from fedora to ubuntu
<lou_buntu> wondering if anyone here is from san diego county
<pleia2> hi lou_buntu, yep we've got some folks down that way
<lou_buntu> i hear theres a san diego ubuntu group... i think my friend kevin dubois is in the group... not sure tho
<pleia2> yep, kdub_ has helped with the ubuntu hours there
<lou_buntu> doing some embedded stuff at my current job... working with "gumstix" devices
<pleia2> philipballew: you were thinking of having the next SD ubuntu hour in february, right?
<philipballew> pleia2, yes mam
<philipballew> lou_buntu, where in sd you live?
<lou_buntu> pacific beach
<lou_buntu> i go to the same church as kevin
<philipballew> ok. nice! yeah, I live in Point Loma
<lou_buntu> oh no way... i work at the naval base in point loma
<philipballew> I go to PLNU
<lou_buntu> anti submarine and warfare something something... right next to the airport
<lou_buntu> oh man
<lou_buntu> do you know my coworker cris fairweather?
<lou_buntu> he graduated from PLNU computer science... last year?  i think
<philipballew> yeah, I think I do. I am in that department
<philipballew> and its a small school
<lou_buntu> yea he seems to run into someone he knows everytime we go to lunch!
<philipballew> Point Loma is alike a small town
<philipballew> would you be interested in coming to a Ubuntu meetup?
<Darkwing> lou_buntu: You active duty or, civ?
<Darkwing> I live in IB
<lou_buntu> civ
<lou_buntu> yeah im absolutely interested
<lou_buntu> my friend and i have been wanting to surf IB actually
<lou_buntu> i work for saic but cris and i work on the base
<philipballew> nice! I talked to a guy from there the other day. The event can range from 2 too say 5 people. we have them once a month in the evening.
<lou_buntu> is that this sunday at 7pm?  (re: the top of my screen when i joined the channel)
<philipballew> little different. thats our bi weekly irc meetings
<lou_buntu> oooh cool
<Darkwing> lou_buntu: are you signed up on the Ubuntu Mailing List?
<Darkwing> Rather, the Ubuntu California Mailing List
<lou_buntu> im new to linux, been using it since september.  just installed ubuntu for the first time today... it seems way better than fedora
<lou_buntu> lets see here... ubuntu-california.org
<lou_buntu> ill sign up now
<Darkwing> Awesome. :)
<Darkwing> There will be a note there on the next meetup with date and time.
<philipballew> I can send something in the next week or so. It should start around 6ish probably
<Darkwing> philipballew: we going to do it in hillcrest or, are we picking a new spot?
<philipballew> thats a good question.
<philipballew> Les see
<philipballew> I wonder if ob has a good linux base. We can use a the fight the power approach. Hillcrest is a good area. I wonder if parking might get to people there.
<philipballew> after we get it all set up, i was gonna email kernal panic as well
<philipballew> the hillcrest spot was good for the global jam in some ways
<Darkwing> Yeah, i think it would be a good place... Or a bigger event.
<Darkwing> I'm about to test Ubuntu within chroot on my tablet
<Darkwing> see how that works.
<philipballew>  okay, I'll throw the next few at a star bucks, or a panera maybe? What kinda tablet is it?
<Darkwing> The eee Pad Slider
<Darkwing> It's like the Transformer but, with a built in keyboard instead of a dock. :)
<philipballew> I emailed mikey saying what night he is good and ill do the same for kevin. Seems more practical with a keybord built in
<Darkwing> yeah, it's a bit thicker and a tad heaver then a bare transformer but, it thinner and lighter then the transformer with the dock.
<Darkwing> Let me know and I'll get up there.
 * philipballew likes the thought of OB
<Darkwing> I like the thought of IB but I'm the only one down here
<Darkwing> :P
<Ttech> activity
<philipballew> IB is a nice place.
 * philipballew hugs Ttech 
<Darkwing> yeah I love it but... no one else is down here
 * Ttech rehugs
<Darkwing> yay for hugs
<Darkwing> Oh, this will be a project.
<philipballew> maybe Darkwing needs to look into meeting his fellow Kubuntu friends compadres across the border
<Darkwing> hehehe
<philipballew> tj kubuntu hour
<Darkwing> This weekend I'm going to build a kernel and rootfs for my tablet.
<philipballew> this weekend im gonna fix my bike.
<Darkwing> You found it?
<philipballew> some people here do things other can relate to :)
<Darkwing> lol
<philipballew> someone at my school did. Its in working order except for the lights and lock are gone and the piece holding the wheel to the frame snapped
<philipballew> so its a 40 dollar fix vs 250.
<philipballew> i ca get 40 in a little bit if I need.
<philipballew> 250 would take a while
<Darkwing> damn
<philipballew> if I ever meet the person who took it I have a few words for them.
<philipballew> I would have probably let them use it if they asked...
<philipballew> I am fine leading out all my possessions, but I just wonder why someone wont ask
 * philipballew thinks Ttech did it
<Ttech> :(
<Ttech> Its all true.
<Ttech> What are we talking about?
<akk> Bike thieves should be hanged, like horse thieves.
<Darkwing> Stealing and destroying philipballew's bike
<Darkwing> Hey akk
<Ttech> Ph
<Darkwing> It was good to see you at SCALE again.
<Ttech> philipballew, Was that before or after the Mariot?
<philipballew> after!
<Ttech> hmm.
<philipballew> last tuesday night!!!
<Ttech> Was that the bike we were giving away at SCALE? ;)
<Darkwing> lol
<akk> heh
<philipballew> im to poor for a car and to lazy to walk anywhere. but now i have to walk to ob and get parts for it. I know a guy there who can cut me a deal
<Ttech> philipballew, That sucks due.
<Ttech> dude
<Ttech> We should start a fund to get you a new bike!
<philipballew> well the bike i have still works, after I drop 40 bucks this week. but yes, you personally should buy me a new bike
<philipballew> all in favor raise hand
<philipballew> 0/
<nhaines> I have some spare Kubuntu CDs if anyone needs them.
<akk> Somebody tell me why this circuit isn't working, even though everything checks out with the voltmeter the same as the other circuit that does work. </whine>
<Darkwing> whoot kubuntu. :)
<nhaines> 42x Kubuntu 7.10 CDs.  From the KDE booth at LUG Radio Live USA, if I recall.
<Darkwing> 7.10 eh? :D
<akk> 7.10 ... maybe not quite so interested.
<nhaines> We could probably just give them out anyway, maybe no one would know the difference.
<philipballew> sell them on ebay
<nhaines> Some guy at the Redondo Beach swap meet sells Ubuntu thumb drives for $25 each.
<philipballew> not a bad idea
<nhaines> I need to grab my Ubuntu outfit and surprise him some time.
<Ttech>  7.10 disks?
<Ttech> Man. I'm still on 5.05
<philipballew> can you dd ubuntu iso to flash drives these days?
<nhaines> Ttech: there is no 5.05.  :)
<nhaines> philipballew: in the last two releases you can.
<Ttech> nhaines, 'twas a joke. :(
<nhaines> And by "last two", I mean "current and future".
<philipballew> Im still on red hat 2
<akk> I'm still on 3.14159
<nhaines> I'm still on Debian 1.0.
<philipballew> is actually on debian sid
<philipballew> doing some deb building this week in here
<Ttech> mmm sid
<akk> sid is too scary for me
<akk> goes along great, then suddenly something breaks just when you need it
<Ttech> Its kinda like running a server with 2.4
<Ttech> it might work, or it might implode
<Ttech> yes there is still software that requires 2.4.
<philipballew> has a debian 6 and ubuntu 10.04 server
<akk> 2.4 of what?
<philipballew> kernel?
<Ttech> yes
<Ttech> kernel
<akk> 2.4 was fast
<akk> better performance on old hardware
<philipballew> im on 4.0
<Ttech> but patching 2.4 to get modern features on modern hardware for old software seems kinda silly
<akk> yeah, it's not worth trying to run 2.4 with a modern distro and devices
<nhaines> I can't get 12.04 to run on my laptop.  :(
<nhaines> I need to grab a spare drive, install alpha 1, and then do an upgrade.
<nhaines> And/or use that spare drive and install a daily with the alternate CD.
<nhaines> And/or buy a new laptop. :(
<philipballew> a new laptop sounds fun!!!
<nhaines> It would be, but I can't really afford it.
<nhaines> Hoping to save up and buy an Ubuntu TV.  :)
<Ttech> nhaines, you got that beastly desktop tank
<nhaines> Except for the network chipset, it's really nice.
<nhaines> But that only showed up because my old motherboard died.
<akk> One really shouldn't have to buy a new laptop to upgrade Ubuntu.
<nhaines> akk: for preference, certainly.
<nhaines> Wish I could get a deal on an SSD at work.
<akk> I want an SSD too.
 * philipballew still rocks pata
<Darkwing> I have a 32GB SSD i'm not using.
<nhaines> Unfortunately, the current laptop is PATA.
<nhaines> I have a CF to PCMCIA adapter which makes a large CompactFlash card tempting, although I have no idea how fast that is and it would be really expensive.
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: different CF cards run at different speeds, and some are not fast enough for the adapter
<DonkeyHotei> however, if you want to fully SSD your laptop, get an external SSD and pull it out of the case if the machine is SATA, and use CF to IDE if it's PATA
<DonkeyHotei> PCMCIA is slightly irrelevant in that case
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: yeah, my laptop is PATA.  But I was also thinking about just booting off the CF and using the HDD for storage.  So in that case CF to IDE is a lot simpler.
<nhaines> But if it's not even booting precise, then that's a lot trickier... I'll have to try a couple things.
<MarkDude> dragon, ping
<MarkDude> anyone going to Jonos CD release party?
<MarkDude> grantbow, should go
<dragon> MarkDude: pong!
<dragon> not going to the party -- I'm babysitting an underage kid.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-01
<nhaines> dragon: it'd be weirder if you were babysitting and the kid was like 19.
<dragon> nhaines: How did you know!?
<Darkwing> Anyone have any expirence with usb flash drives? It reconizes it as a USB device but, not a drive.
<DonkeyHotei> the hello kitty ones have usb vendor/product codes 1234:5678, wreaking havoc on linux
<DonkeyHotei> they also necessitate a reboot for proper unmounting on mac os x
<broder> Darkwing: you could look at `sudo lsusb -v` - find the device in the tree that gets printed out, and see what bDeviceClass is
<broder> (you might want to pipe that to less)
<Darkwing> broder: It's defined at interface level however, bInterfaceClass shows Mass Storage.
<broder> anything interesting in dmesg | tail?
<Darkwing> [  575.365357] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     XXXXXXXX U167CONTROLLER   0.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<Darkwing> [  575.421185] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<Darkwing> [  575.422888] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<Darkwing> However, when I try to mount sdb  it states no medum found
<broder> what about sdb1?
<Darkwing> mount: special device /dev/sdb1/ does not exist
 * Darkwing mutters
<Darkwing> it doesn't show up in fdisk -l
<Darkwing> either... However. it lists sdb and sg1 in /dev/
<broder> are you sure it's actually partitioned and has a filesystem?
<Darkwing> It was... Gimme a sec
<Darkwing> Okay, plugged it in my moms Win7. There is no filesystem on it.
<Darkwing> Sooo... Now I get to do a google search for building a filesystem
<broder> open "disk utility" from the dash
<Darkwing> gimme a sec to find my KDE equiv. :)
<Darkwing> Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<Darkwing> I think this key is borked.
<Darkwing> Ahhhhah
<Darkwing> found a firmware recovery for it.
<Darkwing> Well, that worked.
<Ttech> Did it?
<Darkwing> Yeah, I found a firmware program that runs on windows. So I used my mothers computer to reflash the firmware.
<Darkwing> I found it on some russian website LOL
<Darkwing> With the help of google translate and my highschool russian I was able to fix my borked pendrive. :D
<Darkwing> well, this is fun...
<jtatum> or is it?
<Darkwing> fun bug of the day... now, howto deal... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegames/+bug/925002
<pleia2> oh dear
<Darkwing> oh yes... like i said, fun. lol
<pleia2> I see the upstream bug brought it to the german list, but I'd talk to an ubuntu german native speaker
<nhaines> I think a Zigeuner is a gypsy.
<pleia2> (I wince when I hear people throwing "political correctness" around because I've encountered some deeply offensive things that people laughed at and just said I was being too PC)
<Darkwing> nhaines yes, its gypsy
<nhaines> I'm not sure if it's a slur, although I'm pretty certain it can be used as one.  The German word's related to 'tsigani' in Greek, like most of the other European words for the Romani peoples.
<nhaines> I remember playing a rather pleasant song about a "Zigeuner" from a German piano/song book.
<Darkwing> i need to find a native speaker still.
<pleia2> Darkwing: forward to dholbach? (he's off irc now, but he replies to email)
<pleia2> he's CC too, so can speak to CoC violations
<Darkwing> yeah, Thanks.
<nhaines> I don't see corresponding thread suggested on the kde-i19n-de ML.
<Darkwing> oh, kubuntu 12.04 is sweeeeeeeet
<nhaines> dholbach will definitely be able to grant some insight into the matter.  :)
<Darkwing> kde 4.8 is 110% better.
<pleia2> anyone near redwood city that can chime in on the list? We need to pick a place for dinner on Sunday
<broder> did you look around to see if there was anything in the foster city area? that's your best bet for walkable
<pleia2> is the area actually walkable at night?
<broder> not totally sure, but it's very residential, so i'd think it might be
<pleia2> foster city is still quite a hike from there
<pleia2> 4 miles :\
<jtatum> rwc has a little main street with like.. 5 thai restaurants
<pleia2> Devils Canyon Brewing Co seems close, but I don't know if it can be walked to
<jtatum> i've been to at least three of them
<broder> jtatum: yes, but sofitel barely counts as actually being in redwood city
<pleia2> 223 Twin Dolphin Drive
<pleia2> Redwood City, CA 94065
<jtatum> oh.. dunno
<pleia2> ^^ address of where they are staying
<broder> (it's just across from oracle hq)
<jtatum> ah. it's a short drive down to the main street area from twin dolphin. no good public transit.
<pleia2> jtatum: will you be joining us sunday evening? :)
<broder> there's some stuff on redwood shores pkwy that might be workable
<pleia2> yum yum Amicis
<jtatum> i think so, pleia2. jledbetter works on twin dolphin so probably knows whatever's nearby
<pleia2> jtatum: oh great, can you find her and ask? we'd like to have plans finalized by tomorrow
<pleia2> (or she can reply on list :))
<jledbetter> Wow, yeah, really close to there. I can walk there (223 Twin Dolphin)
<pleia2> jledbetter: we're planning to have dinner with some ubuntu folks coming in for Linaro Connect next week, need dinner place suggestions that are walkable from there :)
<jledbetter> For lunch, we've gone across the street which is within walking distance. nothing's amazing though. Thinking.
<jtatum> thought you said there was a pizza place over there?
<jledbetter> Yeah. Haven't had it yet though. But I think it has the better review than the chinese place we usually go or Una Mas. http://www.amicis.com/
<jledbetter> They can probably walk down Twin Dolphin and cross the street or go through the EA campus which is beautiful ;) But might not be so impressive at night.
<pleia2> Amicis is good, they have locations up here too
<jledbetter> jtatum: I think that hotel is the one folks were staying at for the holiday party
<pleia2> jledbetter: will the guards chase them out? :)
<pleia2> sunday evening, roaming pack of geeks...
<jledbetter> pleia2: I don't think so.
<jledbetter> Interesting idea to be chased out though. Specially if you do the meditation maze thing.
<pleia2> hah
<jtatum> meditation maze?
<jledbetter> We have a bike path so I'm guessing no one would be chased off.
<jledbetter> jtatum: Yeah. Didn't show that to you? My bad. It's like... actually might be seeable in google maps
<pleia2> it's unclear if Una Mas there is open for dinner
<jledbetter> jtatum: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=EA+Bikepath,+Redwood+City,+CA&hl=en&sll=37.522074,-122.255012&sspn=0.004976,0.008256&oq=ea+bikepath&hnear=EA+Bikepath,+Redwood+City,+San+Mateo,+California+94065&t=h&z=17  zoom in
<pleia2> maybe we just go with Amici's, they're open, have veggie options
<jledbetter> Una Mas has veggie options too but not sure of their hours.
<pleia2> their website is unhelpful about hours
<jledbetter> I hate when restaurants do that. I guess they like getting those phone calls about what their hours are ;)
<pleia2> hah
<akk> Amazingly few restaurants bother to list their hours on their website
<akk> those that even have websites, which is already an amazingly small subset
<pleia2> jledbetter: is it a sit down place, or more like chipotle? (una mas)
<jledbetter> pleia2: More like chipotle. There are tables. Can pull them together.
<akk> Una Mas is like chipotle but a little more fast-foody.
<pleia2> ok, I'll call and find out about hours
<jledbetter> Amici's might do the table pulling together in advance though with a phone call
<jtatum> glad we got the SME here :)
<jledbetter> haha
<jledbetter> Yeah. Food options around EA. I'm the SME.
<pleia2> una mas is only open until 8
<pleia2> I think we do Amici's and make reservations, they're open until 10
<jledbetter> That sounds better, unless you want to go a clipper shuttle route. Not sure of their evening hours though. I only use them in the morning.
<akk> Pizza & Pipes hosted a robot hackathon a few months ago and was pretty roomy, but it's downtown RC.
<jledbetter> There might be photos of Amicis innards somewhere.
<jledbetter> http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/Z56xohgVbOmv-6-EMKlctQ
<pleia2> cool, looks good
<jledbetter> And, of course, now I want pizza.
<pleia2> hehe
<akk> I do too, but I have to go meet someone for ramen, which sounds a lot less appealing.
<pleia2> jledbetter: think you can put together some walking directions for people from the hotel?
<nhaines> akk: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/restaurant_website
<jledbetter> pleia2: Sure
<akk> Haha, yes! nhaines
<pleia2> oh yeah, it's superbowl night
<pleia2> but I think fans will be elsewhere
<jledbetter> There's also an ice cream shop there that has vegan ice cream. Don't know the name or hours. But I had the chocolate at our ice cream social and it was num.
<MarkDude> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<dragon> markdude: ping
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-02
<izdubar> dragon, pong
<dragon> :|
<nhaines> ha
<MarkDude> dragon, pong
<MarkDude> What up Badatya?
<grantbow> hi Joseph_
<Joseph_> Hi Grant.  Sorry to hear about your car.  Hope you are not steamed about it.
<grantbow> lol, ecstatic right now as I think a weekly problem I have had for years is now fixed for good. time will tell.
 * grantbow had a radiator problem :-)
<grantbow> moral of the story - use coolant with water even if it's leaking, otherwise coolant becomes a battery and breaks things like drain plugs.
<Darkwing> Anyone have an Ubuntu 11.10 LiveCD that they can mail to someone tomorrow?
<Darkwing> philipballew: ping
<grantbow> anyone going to www.svlug.org tonight? sounded pretty good.
<grantbow> on glusterfs
<pleia2> it was tempting, but we have a guest in town this week so are entertaining
<pleia2> and I finally feel well enough to leave home :)
<pleia2> Darkwing: yeah I have one, just email me the address
<grantbow> hi Faqtotum
<Faqtotum> lo
<grantbow> how are you?
<Faqtotum> as ok as i can be in this town
<philipballew> Darkwing, whats up?
<Darkwing> pleia2: ill email you the info. thanks.
<dragon> MarkDude: one more ping!
<izdubar> dragon, pong
<izdubar> dragon, we can swear in off topic channel
<izdubar> Well I can, I am sure you wont
<Darkwing> what size t shirt does jono wear?
<izdubar> large
 * izdubar got him a shirt for CLS
<izdubar> Chris and I were driving thru Wankers Corner, thought of him
<Darkwing> okay. i found a perfect t shirt for him lol... gimme a sec for link.
<Darkwing>  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BaCoN-T-Shirt-Meat-Lovers-Periodic-Table-Chemistry-Science-Geek-Maroon-S-XXXL-/350526229973?var=
<Darkwing> XD
<izdubar> http://www.wankerscorner.com/pages/shop.html
<Darkwing> nice :)
<izdubar> Well one of Jonos few shortcomings is that he thinks the *whole bacon meme* will pass
<izdubar> it will not bacon is eternal
<Darkwing> lol. yeah
<MarkDude> http://www.baconbaconsf.com/
<MarkDude> I wonder if he has gone there
<MarkDude> We were thinking of doing bacon wrapped veggie dogs for the next bbq
<MarkDude> So Gimp is far better at some stuff than photoshop
<MarkDude> less memory usage, partially due to not using MS overhead
<Darkwing> shipping tomorrow :D
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1521/detail/
<pleia2> I'll announce it properly on list later ;)
<nhaines> I am busy waiting for precise alpha 2 to come out.
<Darkwing> I'm running the daily build from a couple days ago as a daily driver... The Kubuntu is so smoooooooooth. I love KDE 4.8
<MarkDude> yay for anything after 4.5 KDE
<akgraner> pleia2, is it ok if I drop the pizza meeting to Linaro as a whole?
<MarkDude> no longer a punchline
 * MarkDude is mostly happy with KDE now
<MarkDude> still loves lxde and xfce
<MarkDude> and Gnome 3 with the crap turned off
<pleia2> akgraner: as long as they know it's an Ubuntu event and they promise to RSVP (I'd rather not have 50 Linaro people showing up without proper reservations and taking over things :))
<pleia2> I need to make the reservations by noon on Sunday
<akgraner> of course :-)
<pleia2> it's within walking distance of the actual conference hotel, but chris is staying in one further away :\ he might need to cab it over, I can pick up a couple people if I have enough heads up
<jyo> Hmm. Where is this exactly? Redwood City? So Caltrain?
<pleia2> jyo: there isn't good public transit there
<pleia2> jyo: if you meet me at montgomery station I can drive us down though
<pleia2> well, my place, near montgomery station :)
<jyo> All right, sounds like fun. Let me RSVP.
<Darkwing> MarkDude: You should look at KDE 4.8 :D
 * MarkDude will
<MarkDude> eventually
 * MarkDude will try it 1 month after release
<MarkDude> same with F17
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-03
<jledbetter> pleia2: We can probably pick up a couple people too since we'll be driving.
<pleia2> jledbetter: do you have hosting space for the 2M image you sent to the list? if I let it through we'll have some grumpy list subscribers
 * nhaines shakes his fist.
<pleia2> (I have hosting space too if needed)
<jledbetter> pleia2: Sure. Sec.
<jledbetter> pleia2: Hm. The link isn't working for me to cancel the message.Can you deny it? Resending with a link to a photo
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> thank you, sorry for being a pain :)
<jledbetter> No worries. I didn't realize it was so huge.
<akk> I have /etc/cron.daily/mlocate on oneiric, but locate is never up-to-date unless I run updatedb myself.
<akk> Can't figure out why ... if I run /etc/cron.daily/mlocate it doesn't give errors or anything.
<kdub_> hola channel
<nhaines> hola!
<jledbetter> hola
<bkerensa> izdubar: U there?
<MarkDude> bkerensa, hello there
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Hello
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I see you are on the list for CLS on Fedora's event site
<bkerensa> but not OSCON?
<bkerensa> :(
<MarkDude> Well, there are all sorts of RH folks able to do that
 * MarkDude is more support for that event
 * MarkDude WONT be the big name in the room there.
<MarkDude> I can however help with most anything you need.
<MarkDude> There is a good chance sexycatsinhats will be the lead. However the owner does not do all the work. Folks help them :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-04
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You about?
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Yes i am bkerensa
<bkerensa> MarkDude: https://webfwd.org/about/scouts/index.html
<bkerensa> go there and tell me if you recognize anyone on the page
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude>  The Power Behind the Throne.
<bkerensa> LOL
<MarkDude> Leslie is a Goddess
<MarkDude> flat out
<MarkDude> One of my favorite people
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Scroll down once inch
<MarkDude> let alone in FOSS
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> one*
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude saw Leslie, stopped scrolling
<MarkDude> got bored
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> then saw you
<MarkDude> good pic
<MarkDude> #likeaboss
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> I'm surprised I got selected by Mozilla
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> Leslie++
 * MarkDude is not
<MarkDude> You kick ass bkerensa
<bkerensa> nah
<bkerensa> I can name some people who do though
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Leslie is one of them
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> akk, yep, she is cool person to see in Portland/conferences
<bkerensa> I think my fav person in FOSS in Oregon is slangasek though... He is gifted in development
<MarkDude> One year she had a card that said geek-at-large
<akk> That's perfect -- she's everywhere.
<akk> I think I actually met her first in Australia.
 * MarkDude tried to get that to be his title at Zareason
<bkerensa> MarkDude: So I talked to GroundKontrol they are good with us taking over for any events I just need to give them a week notice and they will let us use the place
<bkerensa> Hmm Heroku employees have pretty awesome business cards
<bkerensa> akk: She is globe trotter.... I think everytime I have pinged her last year she was out of country..... And some how she juggles so many hats... Very impressive
<MarkDude> Ground Kontrol is waaaaaay cool place
<MarkDude> See if Dual Core is coming out- they could be live there
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I know I might go there tonight.... OSU OSL folks are currently in route on the Linux Bus for Ubuntu Hour and I told them go to GK and now they want me to go to that too but its mighty windy up here atm so I might just do dinner (Hour) and head home
<MarkDude> but
<MarkDude> OSU lab folks are hella fun
<MarkDude> Throw down some money on retro games
<bkerensa> We shall see... If our asst team lead makes it then I might talk him into driving me there otherwise I will probably stay out in NE
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I like that GK has some pretty wacky food items
<grantbow> gk needs a website update though. Nothing in 2011?
<MarkDude> Well for eating - I like going to backspace
<MarkDude> and getting hotlips soda, and some Hippie food
<MarkDude> BS has good live music, fun to be on computer and have concert
<bkerensa> grantbow: http://groundkontrol.com/
<grantbow> ah, different gk
<MarkDude> Parenthetical Girls and StarF*cker were good shows there
<MarkDude> Oh, and a group called the Bowmans
<MarkDude> Kid you not...
<bkerensa> :D
<grantbow> lol
<bkerensa> MarkDude: When u come up again in the Spring... Me, You and Chris should hit up The Alibi over by the Rose Garden
<bkerensa> Chris is coming I hope?
<MarkDude> http://thebowmansmusic.com/
<MarkDude> Most likely
<MarkDude> Maybe Courtney also
<bkerensa> I dont know who that is
<bkerensa> :D
<grantbow> you will :D
<MarkDude> Oh yes,
 * MarkDude assumes everyone knows her
<bkerensa> I will probably spend far less time at OSCON this year :P
<bkerensa> especially since I live really close to convention center now and can go home and nap
<MarkDude> Dude, OSCON is good for talking to people in hallways
<MarkDude> forget most sessions
<bkerensa> sessions were extremely boring
<bkerensa> except for the one that Jono and the Perl guy did
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> The guy that was singing about libraries
<MarkDude> Well Bryan Smith had a good session on micro computers
<MarkDude> You mean Randall Shwartz?
<bkerensa> Uhh idk the guy with the floppy balloon hat
<bkerensa> :D
<grantbow> I hope there will be at least one session on http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<bkerensa> grantbow: Are you coming up?
 * MarkDude plans on taking grantbow and throwing him in trunk if he has no plans on going
<MarkDude> Here ya go G, it Portland
<grantbow> not sure yet
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Philipballew is coming... You guys could all pull your resources and make a cheap trip out of it
<MarkDude> Well funding can be arranged Sir, hit me up
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I'm still waiting for a response from Jon or Marsee on dot com booths
<bkerensa> :D
 * MarkDude has car paid for as well as a few rooms
<MarkDude> might rent a house for the week. Ryan Singer did that 2 years ago
<MarkDude> Hmmm, maybe you can help look at a house
<MarkDude> With a car already going- it will make it much cheaper
<MarkDude> If we can get house- even cheaper
 * MarkDude plans on being there at least 2 weeks 
<MarkDude> so return may have to different
<MarkDude> In which case, if grantbow has to be back at different time
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Airbnb sometimes has awesome prices up here
<MarkDude> another car could be rented
<MarkDude> CLS also
<bkerensa> I need to find a place to buy some decent gloves.. My hands keep getting cold but I dont like those knit gloves :9
 * MarkDude has his pair of gloves
<MarkDude> sitting
<MarkDude> wore them in Virginia
<akk> Better hurry -- stores will be stopping selling gloves soon, if they haven't already.
<MarkDude> and not since ;P
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Yes CLS.... I'm going to hold a session on Kickstarting Local Engagement in FOSS
<akk> They're probably starting to stock up on swimsuits by now.
<MarkDude> lol akk
<bkerensa> akk: Well I dont know where to start... I went to Fred Meyer and they didnt have any except those cheap kind the knit ones which seem to thick and hard to grab and do stuff with
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Maybe swing out to Walmart this weekend
 * MarkDude palns on picking some controversial topic, and see how many show up for the trainwreeck
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Ugh who was that OpenOffice guy? I swear he was going to start a riot in his session
<bkerensa> he kept snapping at everyone
<MarkDude> lol
<akk> bkerensa: Department stores sell isotoner and similar sorts of gloves -- that's what I use for things like driving or cold weather biking.
<MarkDude> He who must not be named
<MarkDude> I talked with someone else in that session
<MarkDude> She almsot kiled him
<bkerensa> I walked out
<bkerensa> and everyone was like giving eachother this look of.... Is this guy serious?
<MarkDude> It was like- um,  dude, people are followijng the rules dont freak out
<MarkDude> He is really smart guy
<bkerensa> People would ask something or say something and he would be like... NO
<akk> You realize that anyone here who wasn't at that session is completely confused, reading this.
<bkerensa> yeah no doubt but he seemed very rough
<MarkDude> Just a bit towards aspbergers (sp?)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Louis Suarez-Potts
<MarkDude> akk well once it started with this dude was a d bag...
<bkerensa> Thats him ^
<MarkDude> naming names would be
<MarkDude> well
 * MarkDude knows 
<akk> Mostly curious about what he did.
<MarkDude> So he kept telling folks to calm down
<bkerensa> I'm not saying anything that was not said in front of him... He is not a bad person he was just being rough
<MarkDude> and they were not waiting to talk
<MarkDude> and they were following rules
<bkerensa> Yeah people would talk or share an opinion and he would just abruptly cut them off or tell them NO or your wrong etc
<akk> lovely
<bkerensa> at the end people started walking out on him and one lady called him out
 * MarkDude had Oracle and MS and all sorts of evil compinies in his session
<bkerensa> I walked out
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> but made sure no one was bashing
<MarkDude> or jumping
<MarkDude> He is a great writer
<MarkDude> He sorta acts like Prof
<bkerensa> akk: He was holding a session on forking... and since he is with OpenOffice I guess perhaps he was disappointed about people forking projects hence LibreOffice
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> Does openoffice still exist? I thought the project basically changed into libreoffice.
<pleia2> yeah, apache adopted it
<akk> So there are both now?
<pleia2> yeah, it's very odd
<MarkDude> yay for forking
<MarkDude> and wasting time
<pleia2> it wasn't a waste of time, oracle was being truly awful
<akk> Hmm, I should try openoffice, then. I'm mega-annoyed at libreoffice for taking away the ability to bind Delete to a key.
<bkerensa> pleia2: I wish they didnt have mysql
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, but mysql has always been an odd duck
<bkerensa> but at least MySQL's Community Manager is a really amazing guy who can joke about how evil his employer is
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> publicly
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> True
<pleia2> I can't imagine he'd be able to tolerate his job if he couldn't be open about it, his employer /is/ evil ;)
<pleia2> I don't tend to hate companies or corporations (I work for one), but oracle is meaniehead
<MarkDude> rofl
<MarkDude> true
<bkerensa> Corporations can be good.... Some can be bad
<akk> Strangely, they actually had some good linux work going on a while back (5+ years ago).
<pleia2> yeah, and they were one of the earlier big names to get their flagship product running on approved linux systems
<akk> All the major companies seem to do this oscillation thing with open source, though, where they pledge undying love for linux then 2 months later, act like they've never heard of it.
<bkerensa> lol
<akk> (Sun, HP, Dell, AMD ... IBM and Intel less so)
<akk> I had a boyfriend like that once. Don't recommend it. :)
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> Google has been very supportive of the Linux Community IMHO
<akk> Yeah, Google is a lot more consistent. Though not entirely good (like withholding Android source).
<akk> But a lot less flaky than the others.
<bkerensa> Companies like PuppetLabs for instance will bend over backwards for FOSS...
<bkerensa> They have sponsored almost every event we have had and had their employees work on weekends to accommodate us
<MarkDude> Well - some companies would be tooooo stresful to work for
<bkerensa> No doubt
<MarkDude> I mean MS is evil- I have heard its pretty decent in some sections
<MarkDude> Oracle - not so much
<MarkDude> i heard the bosses have tasers and whips
<akk> heh
<akk> plus you have to take turns cleaning the deck of Larry's boat with a toothbrush.
<bkerensa> I heard that Larry asked the City of San Francisco to tear down the docks by Fishermans Wharf for his boat racing thing
<bkerensa> is that true?
<akk> I think that might be an exaggeration, but I think they are doing some remodeling for America's Cup spectators.
<bkerensa> Huh
<bkerensa> well I gotta run literally to make it
<bkerensa> bye
<MarkDude> yes bkerensa
<MarkDude> He asked for all sorts of extra things
<MarkDude> And got them
<MarkDude> At Oakland A's game- at Coliseum- nright next to Oracle arena
<MarkDude> Biggest cheer I have seen in a hile- was people liking Oracle boat over turning in race
<MarkDude> Slow motion on big screen
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, February 12th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> finished up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/12/January
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I met some of your Fedora friends tonight :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-05
<jyo> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> jyo: pong
<jyo> pleia2: So when are we meeting tomorrow to venture south?
<pleia2> jyo: let me check the route down real quick
<pleia2> it's 33 minutes down 101, I want to be there a bit early in case I need to drive over to the hotel and pick anyone up
<jyo> right
<pleia2> say, 6PM?
<jyo> so 6p at the complex next to the Roastery?
<pleia2> yep, just call me when you arrive
<pleia2> I'll come down and let you in
<jyo> Sounds good. See you soon.
<pleia2> :)
 * MarkDude just got a Galaxy S 2
<MarkDude> What are good Android IRC clients
<MarkDude> That dont suck
<pleia2> connectbot ;)
<pleia2> (that's an ssh client)
<MarkDude> pleia2, is it within my lazy skill level?
<MarkDude> Or do I have to think to set it up
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: it's just an ssh client, so you'd need to ssh into a system running an irc client
<MarkDude> Ok
<MarkDude> That makes sense
<pleia2> I don't know anything about android irc clients because I just connect to my always-running irc client via ssh
 * MarkDude has been meaning to do that for a while
<MarkDude> Maybe should go to that step, and avoid the middle step
 * MarkDude has old irc bot machine, would work well for this
<MarkDude> This phone is tooooooo shiny. They were teasing me about my phone at Sprint
<MarkDude> The EXTRA pink one I borrowed from Grandma
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> MJ gave me his old Nexus S recently (he now has the Galaxy Nexus), it's nice :)
<MarkDude> The salesperson, pointed at the 99$ dollar phone
<MarkDude> and the Galaxy s2, and said look how bright this is
<MarkDude> And did not oversell it- was like you wont be happy
<MarkDude> They were right
<pleia2> yeah, my aunt has one of the freebie androids, it's slow :\
 * MarkDude had it for 5 minutes
<MarkDude> opened 8 apps
<MarkDude> And it was not really slowed down
<MarkDude> Courtney got an iPhone at the same time. Yes she knows she is evil
<pleia2> I wouldn't say evil, some people like living in silos :)
<MarkDude> lol, yes, as usual - you are correct pleia2 ;)
<pleia2> doh, Amici's doesn't do reservations
 * pleia2 failplan
<pleia2> I'll get there early though and see what I can do
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-28
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> meeting in a few minutes
 * grantbow waves
<grantbow> SAG awards are on too
<pleia2> SAG?
<grantbow> Screen Actor's Guild
<pleia2> oh :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jan 28 03:00:08 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> hello everyone, who all is here for our meeting? :)
<pleia2> anyone?
<pleia2> hey eps
<grantbow> o/
<eps> pleia2: hi-hi
<akk> o/
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13January27
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13January27 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> so we don't have anything on our agenda ;)
<grantbow> short formal meeting, we can work on stuff
<pleia2> #topic SCaLE11x
<pleia2> so SCaLE11x is coming up in less than a month, philipballew has been putting in a lot of work to get our booth together: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<eps> West coast airfares are still lousy :-( ~$192 RT SFO-LAX
<grantbow> scale is important :-)
<pleia2> he definitely needs more volunteers for the booth and I'm not doing it this year do to other conference obligations
<pleia2> s/do/due
<grantbow> Unfortunately I am not going either
<pleia2> I'll be at the conference, just not the booth ;)
<grantbow> good :-)
<pleia2> Richard Gaskin is also hosting an Ubucon on Friday:
<pleia2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2105023
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubucon @ SCaLE 11x - Ubuntu Forums]
<pleia2> (I did ask him to send that to the list too, but I don't think he's gotten around to it)
<pleia2> eps: philipballew got the registration codes for booth volunteers, have you been able to touch base with him?
<eps> pleia2: I was waiting until I'd made travel arrangements. Hopefully, flights will be cheaper two days from now. (set fingers=crossed)
<pleia2> eps: ok good, just wanted to make sure you knew who to go to when needed :)
<pleia2> ^^ that goes for everyone else too :) philipballew is your scale boss
<eps> pleia2: He e-mailed me.
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> I guess that's it for scale then, more info will go to list as it comes along :)
<pleia2> #topic Other upcoming events
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> looks like berkeley and SF have the next few
<pleia2> the SV folks haven't been updating our official resources lately, so if you want to keep up with them I suggest signing up for the meetup: http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-SV/
<akk> Seems like those south bay ones died out -- for a while it was twice a week, then nothing.
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu SV (Sunnyvale, CA) - Meetup]
<eps> Berkeley conflicts with Macworld/iWorld
<pleia2> akk: yeah, I'm not sure if they're actually not having them, or there is just a lot of confusion with their move to meetup
<akk> I haven't been getting any meetup notices for them.
<pleia2> yeah, looks like the last one was on december 20th
<pleia2> hopefully things will pick up in February, January tends to be a slow month I think
<grantbow> I was waiting to do the meeting reminders until later in January
<grantbow> so so they were not too early
<grantbow> for berkeley anyway
<akk> True, it's usually hard to get anybody to a meeting in December or January.
<pleia2> we did have about 7 people at the last SF one though :) including a woman who was visiting from Portland and runs Code Scouts: http://codescouts.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [Code Scouts]
<akk> (I'm not sure why that is for January, December is easy to understand.)
<pleia2> in Philly I assumed it was winter/bad weather, maybe it's the same here? it has been a relatively miserable month :)
<grantbow> You never know who will show up. Otherwise getting work done is useful too.
<grantbow> I think it's the same here. People just get busy.
<pleia2> (today was stunning though, got headshots done outside!)
<grantbow> nice
<pleia2> yeah, I'm super excited
<pleia2> hm, so I think that's it for upcoming events
<pleia2> #topic Any other business?
<pleia2> anyone have anything they wish to bring up? :)
<pleia2> ideas? recommendations for dinner?
 * eps is using a slow computer ... talk amongst yourselves
<eps> pleia2: yes, Hunan after the S.F. Ubuntu Hour
<pleia2> eps: yes! it's one of those months :)
<grantbow> even month? cool.
<pleia2> it shifts ;)
<pleia2> but we didn't do it in january and I'm around the 2nd week in feb
<philipballew> looks like the meeting went well
<pleia2> still going!
<pleia2> philipballew: anything to add about scale? :)
<philipballew> Scale is gona be awesome, and you can email me to help and add your name to the wiki. Also you can still add your presentation to the ubucon cfp iifc.
<pleia2> \o/
<eps> I can't log into the wiki, grr!
<philipballew> we could use a few more volenteers so the ones we have now can explore the other parts of the show.
<philipballew> also mega bus is only a dollar from san fran to la
<philipballew> eps, I can do it for you
<pleia2> yeah, Richard had me fill in a cfp (Call For Papers) thing here and select "Ubucon" as the one I was submitting for: https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/cfp
<darthrobot> Title: [Call for Papers | SCALE 11x]
<pleia2> not sure where he is with that and/or if he needs more
<philipballew> me and him are putting that together and things seem to be good, just make sure you can get your talks in
<pleia2> cool
<eps> philipballew: OK, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x scroll down to "Scissors" and put https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x in the Comments field. Gotta stick with the orange theme. :-)
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<eps> Sorry, I meant http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OMWGNS
<darthrobot> Title: [Amazon.com: Fiskars 8-Inch Multi Purpose Scissors: Arts, Crafts & Sewing]
<pleia2> eps: oh! should I bring the "candy dishes"? :)
<eps> pleia2: Um, we can talk about that. I have an idea...
<grantbow> Feb 22-24th for those following along http://www.socallinuxexpo.org
<darthrobot> [R: www.socallinuxexpo.org] Title: [SCALE 11x]
<pleia2> eps: ok
<philipballew> Make sure we are all up to date on the ubuntu news we will be asked as well
<philipballew> unity, tv, phone, juju. or we can say "I am not sure of that, but someone else is" and point to them.
 * philipballew will tell them to go to pleia2 in any question he gets
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I don't keep up!
<grantbow> editor, not a reader, lol
<philipballew> well I will have some juju papers to hand out as well and some books on ubuntu and a system76 laptop to display
<pleia2> yeah, I added some books too, need to get these out of here :)
<philipballew> so we dont have to use our own and it will halp make the booth look polished,
 * pleia2 nods
<philipballew> just keep the free stuff like that under the table so it is not all gone in the first 5 minutes
<pleia2> yeah
<eps> pleia2: http://www.good.is/posts/hack-the-planet-why-code-scouts-is-helping-women-join-the-tech-community
<grantbow> good luck wiwth that
<darthrobot> Title: [Hack the Planet: Why Code Scouts Is Helping Women Join the Tech Community | Technology on GOOD]
<grantbow> the free stuff always goes fast
<pleia2> eps: yeah! :)
<grantbow> nice link
<philipballew> Lets just try to look as professional as we can I think.
<philipballew> Try to draw them into the booth.
<eps> Put free stuff out in waves. Label things in advance if need be ("Sat. 2 p.m.").
<philipballew> I am considering putting the table in the back and making the people come in to the booth to to get the stuff so we can talk to them.
<philipballew> not sure what you people think?
<pleia2> I can bring raffle tickets if we want to do that again
<pleia2> s/we/you
<philipballew> would business cards work like we did two years ago
<philipballew> ?
<pleia2> sure
<philipballew> I was just thinking we then have their emails
<pleia2> yeah, a lot of booths send out notes after the conference with details about their company or whatever
<philipballew> Im gonna bring all my ubuntu tshirts so people without any can barrow them if they need
<pleia2> might be an idea
<pleia2> good idea!
<philipballew> pleia2, were you gonna be putting your Ubuntu women items there?
<philipballew> I can talk about the project if you need someone to.
<pleia2> probably
<pleia2> might drop off some partimus.org stuff too, depends on how much energy I have for producing materials before the event :)
<philipballew> pleia2, dont worry about it if your busy with stuff.
<pleia2> yeah, I'll see what I can do
<pleia2> ok, anything else?
<pleia2> all right, thanks for those updates philipballew!
<pleia2> thanks for coming everyone :)
<philipballew> not a problem, hope to see you there.
<pleia2> I'll be sure to drop by regularly :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jan 28 03:41:21 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-01-28-03.00.moin.txt
<philipballew> eps, so whenever you get plans to come down to la, just shoot me an email. If phone is better I can give you my number.
<pleia2> nUboon2age!
<pleia2> nUboon2age: just missed our meeting, but we did have a question about when SV Ubuntu events would pick up again :)
<eps> philipballew: I should probably have it regardless.
<philipballew> whats your email again?
<eps> I have two possibilities for orange scissors: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OMWGNS or http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006IFN9
<darthrobot> Title: [Amazon.com: Fiskars 8-Inch Multi Purpose Scissors: Arts, Crafts & Sewing]
<darthrobot> Title: [Error reading title]
<pleia2> hehe
<nUboon2age> Hey Liz, sorry i just got here.  uh, well most of the events last quarter were done by James McClain.  I think he held a Linux special interest group at the DeAnza ACM meeting on Friday (and will be 1x per mo. last Friday - maybe we could get him to post those, although they *are* aimed at DeAnza students so i'm not sure about that.  Also he said he was planning to do some Ubuntu Hours, but I haven't seen anything from him y
<pleia2> nUboon2age: is he announcing this anywhere? I haven't seen any activity from south bay stuff even on the meetup since december
<nUboon2age> but may be able to get some in.  How about jtatum / jledbetter (UH MV) ?  I haven't heard from them in ages so i'm not sure what their plans are.
<pleia2> he hasn't been telling the rest of the team about events for a few months :( but I've been trying to keep people updated about the meetup account, a few still won't sign up though
<philipballew> Off topic question: can I restart  daemon with one command or so I need to run a command to stop, then a command to start again?
<eps> philipballew: See https://launchpad.net/~eps+ubuntu
<darthrobot> Title: [Eric P. Scott in Launchpad]
<pleia2> philipballew: most support "restart"
<philipballew> alright, gnome is acting funky with a few things on 13.04
<nUboon2age> i didn't see postings from James McClain, and I'm not sure if he wants to put the DeAnza student club stuff up there.  I'll ask him though.  James was by far the engine that carried last quarters spectacular results.  I mostly just created the meetup site and came to his UHs to support it.
<philipballew> eps, done
<nUboon2age> One thing that might help some is I just got off my 2 year stint as a trustee at my church.  Not sure i'll be able to do much this school quarter though we'll see.
<philipballew> alright, time to do some homework...
<pleia2> nUboon2age: hope to see you more often :)
<nUboon2age> usually i'm so tired Sun evening i space that there's a meeting, but fortunately i remembered tonight. :-)
<nUboon2age> I really did very carefully and completely explain the whole expectation of joining and participating in the team to James, but beyond reminding him about it, there's not much i can do if he doesn't follow through
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I've been trying to make announcements here and on twitter when the meetup emails come through, but it's really hard for me to stay on top of that
<nUboon2age> i really do care about the issues you've raised pleia2 , and i'm sorry the result have been less than satisfactory.  i'll keep plugging away.  I *do* think that if its a choice between encouraging a dynamo like James to do the UHs or making sure we get all the publicity within the Ubuntu community tasks done i'll choose the incomplete publicility and an event that actually happens
<pleia2> nUboon2age: it wastes a lot of time and upsets a lot of people in the team
<nUboon2age> though i realize this might not be your preference
<pleia2> s/time/my time
<nUboon2age> tell me more since i might not be aware.  how is time wasted?
<pleia2> I need to keep an eye on the meetup now in addition to the actual resources, I also need to take time at every meeting I host to explain to people who ask me what happened to the SV events
<nUboon2age> at any rate as i've said many times i can't control others.
<pleia2> and people come in here asking about them too, confused, so I need to take time out of my day to explain it to them too...
<akk> I know I find it confusing ... but then it was confusing before the meetup too, never knowing if there was an event.
<pleia2> I am not asking you to, sorry I brought it up
<nUboon2age> well that isn't good.  sorry to hear that.
<pleia2> akk: the process is to add things to loco.ubuntu.com which feeds an ical that people can subscribe to, and to send a post to the mailing list
<akk> Yeah ... that seldom happened even before meetup.
<pleia2> so it should keep people in the loop :)
<pleia2> yeah, we wrote the event guidelines in October or so
<pleia2> since folks were so confused
<nUboon2age> i wish someone would create an app where in one stroke all the notifications would get posted.  kind of a gibber thing
<pleia2> I'm not blaming meetup at all, it just added another resource to the many we already have and people already don't update ;)
<pleia2> and I'm the one who gets to deal with all the complaints
<akk> And meetup is kinda confusing to use -- either it sends too many notifications or too few.
 * eps finds meetup.com an annoyance best avoided
<pleia2> which is something I took on as a leader ;) but I don't have to enjoy it
<nUboon2age> would it improve things if i took "ubuntu" out of the name?  I'd be willing if it helps.
<pleia2> akk, eps, yeah, a lot of people feel that way
<nUboon2age> out of the name of the meetup group and the events that is
<pleia2> nUboon2age: it depends on what the goal is here
<pleia2> if they're not adhering to the requirements of being an ubuntu california event, they probably shouldn't continue claiming to be part of this team
<pleia2> we have very few requirements for hosting an ubuntu california event :)
<nUboon2age> well i guess my goal is spreading free software however is best.  i don't wish to cause difficulty for anyone.  if changing the name helps I'm certainly willing.
<pleia2> "send a mail to the list, add it to loco.ubuntu.com so people find it when they click "Events" on ubuntu-california.org"
<pleia2> ^^ that's it!
<pleia2> you can even delegate that to someone who keeps an eye on the meetup :)
<nUboon2age> i'm not sure what our success rate on doing all the steps (and there are a few more that weren't mentioned there such as the forum posting) but i know it wasn't completely terrible.
<pleia2> those two are the only required ones
<pleia2> the rest are optional
<pleia2> forums, telling us at team meetings, adding to the wiki, adding it to social media -- all optional
<nUboon2age> well it sounds like the best thing is to change the name.  do you agree pleia2 ?
<pleia2> nUboon2age: it's really up to you, if you can't find someone willing to tell us when you have events, then I think you have to
<akk> Is there really no hope of getting events on the mailing list?
<nUboon2age> i just can't keep up with others to make sure they follow up
<pleia2> it's not really fair to other members of the team for you to have events that you won't tell us about
<akk> (I don't care much about loco.ubuntu, I find that site hopeless to navigate)
<pleia2> yeah, even a mail to the mailing list would be a good start
<nUboon2age> its not that i *won't* tell the team about it.  its that the event is the event coordinator's responsibility to post about, not mine
<akk> How are people supposed to find out about the events? Sometimes I got mail from meetup, but sometimes I didn't 'til a couple hours before it happened.
<nUboon2age> i just created (and pay for) a resource that others can publicize events with.  i do ask them to follow up with the team, but they haven't been great about it, and i myself am not fantastic about it on my own events (though to be fair to me I certainly try).  any member of meetup can do an event on that meetup group
<akk> Maybe that's just the event organizer not deciding 'til the last minute and not posting it 'til then.
<nUboon2age> akk: that has certainly been the case many times
<akk> I know with other meetup groups, I often see things like email about a proposed event (time TBA, location TBA)
<akk> and then never hear about it again
<akk> but if I happen to go to the meetup group's site, I find out there was actually a date and location chosen.
<nUboon2age> i should say any member of *that meetup group* can create an event. that's what i meant.
<nUboon2age> it sounds to me that it would be better if i changed the name.
<nUboon2age> and again its not *me* having events.  its whoever organizes that event.
<akk> Ubuntu SV doesn't say it's part of Ubuntu CA.
<akk> But it might be worth not calling specific meetups Ubuntu Hours if they aren't announced.
<pleia2> akk: ah, good to know
<pleia2> it's ok to run your own Ubuntu Hours outside of the team, it had just been communicated to me that these paricular ones did actually intend to be as part of the team
<nUboon2age> so even if i change the name, Ubuntians are free to post Ubuntu Hour and other Ubuntu California team events.  my view is there more activity and publicity the better, and i'd rather have a poorly publicized event than not get around to an event due to PR not getting done.
<akk> I think everybody involved is in favor of posting Ubuntu Hour notices everywhere, including on meetup
<akk> We just get a little frustrated about the events on meetup that we don't hear about in time to go to them.
<pleia2> you may prefer that, but it really does upset people when they miss events because it's confusing to figure out where they are supposed to look for them (believe me, I get the complaints regularly)
<akk> I don't think it has anything to do with the name of the meetup group, which seems fine (to me, anyway).
<pleia2> so perhaps it's been good for new blood, but it hurts the team in the long run
<nUboon2age> i believe you pleia2 , no worries.  okay well it sounds pretty conclusive that life would be better if i changed the name
<pleia2> I still hope we can encourage people running ubuntu events to tell us about them
<akk> It sounds like you want to change the name, but I don't understand why.
<nUboon2age> akk: yes a separate problem is that the event organizers have frequently posted them quite late
<nUboon2age> and i've done that myself.  as i say i'm okay with whoever can show and okay with not getting word out as early as i like.
<nUboon2age> akk: well it seems like lyz's expectations for the event organizers are not likely to be consistently met and that is causing her grief, so it would be better to decouple the name so as to lessen expectations
<kdub> are there any promo codes for scale 11x (i know we had some in the past....)
<pleia2> kdub: email philipballew, he has them
<kdub> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> akk: yeah, it doesn't solve the problem of folks not being notified :( but it does lessen how bad it makes this team look (and all the complaints I get)
<akk> nUboon2age: I still don't understand how the name relates. You want to take ubuntu entirely out of the name?
<nUboon2age> akk: yes
<pleia2> I wish we could solve the actual problem, but I've been trying for months without much response from the SV organizers
<akk> The name isn't ubuntu-california or ubuntu-hours or anything like that.
<eps> kdub: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x if you're planning to attend; Philip has codes for people working the booth
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<akk> I'm sure Liz (or anyone else here) wouldn't say that no meetup group should ever have ubuntu in the name.
<pleia2> yeah, it's not about it having Ubuntu in the name, it's that they were telling people they were ubuntu california events
<pleia2> but no one in the ubuntu california team actually knew about them ;)
<nUboon2age> akk: James McClain and jtatum and the other fellow (spacing his name) never were good about following up on the team's announcement guidelines and i'm not going to try to run along behind them and clean up
<nUboon2age> akk: if someone such as yourself were willing to make sure the Ubuntu CA notifications happened, it would solve that particular problem (though not the late announcements).
<akk> Yes, I agree -- the problem existed before the meetup group did.
<akk> I'd be willing to post notifications if I knew about events in advance ... but I'm one of the ones who never hears about them in time.
<nUboon2age> hmmmmmm
<nUboon2age> well when the events are announced they go to all meetup group members including you akk.
<akk> I find meetup's email announcements very flaky.
<akk> Or possibly it's the organizers being flaky and not posting 'til the last minute, but I've had notification problems in other groups too (see above).
<nUboon2age> a way to resolve it would be if you were to be the coordinator of the event coordinators :-)  and when they wanted to do an event they let you know directly.  i think that's what it might require
<pleia2> yeah, I've tried to keep on top of them and send notifications to the list and on twitter, but I'm not the gal for the job
<akk> I can't step up and organize ubuntu hours now, when I'm out of town half the time.
<pleia2> (and I also have meetup email troubles)
<akk> Maybe later in the year.
<nUboon2age> either each event organizer has to do all the steps themselves (and that hasn't been very successful) or some one person (such as akk) would have to take the responsibility to make sure the Ubuntu CA team gets the notifications.  its not going to be me because i've got too many other things on my plate
<nUboon2age> or i can change the name.  i think i'll have to change the name
<akk> I still don't see what the name has to do with it.
<eps> What's wrong with loco.ubuntu.com? It has an RSS feed and a frighteningly large ical feed (including past events going back to Mar. 2010)
<akk> If you're dead set on changing the name, go ahead, but it won't change anything.
<akk> (except the name :)
<nUboon2age> well no it will change the expectations
<akk> nUboon2age: Why?
<nUboon2age> i think lyz would agree
<akk> So you rename it to something that has nothing to do with ubuntu or linux, and then none of us will feel like we wanted to go anyway
<akk> so we won't care that we didn't hear about events?
 * akk would still like to see ubuntu/linux/free software events happen, preferably when she can go to them
<nUboon2age> because no longer would people come to lyz asking why the Ubuntu California team didn't hear about the event for one thing.
<akk> If the group is called something else but events are still called "Ubuntu Hour", I bet people will still be confused.
<akk> It's the names of the events that's confusing, not the name of the group.
<pleia2> it really just solves the problem of the team looking bad for having such disorganization of events, sadly not that existing members are being ignored by event organizers
<nUboon2age> if Grant or i or you want to run an event and name it Ubuntu Hour, i don't have a problem with that
<nUboon2age> (and use the meetup group to publicize it that is)
<akk> Perhaps there shouldn't be any expectation that events called an "ubuntu hour" are associated with the ubuntu loco
<akk> and maybe over time people would get used to that, but I think for now, there is that expectation.
<akk> If I google for "ubuntu hour" all the top links have to do with Ubuntu locos.
<nUboon2age> i really object to your continual use of words like "ignored" when that is so not the case pleia2
<nUboon2age> like i said, i cannot police others
<pleia2> nUboon2age: sorry, I'm not sure what else to say, "forgot"?
<nUboon2age> but i refuse to assume they are "ignoring" anyone
<pleia2> I don't know what word won't offend you
<nUboon2age> well okay, let me think
<pleia2> they claim to be part of this team, but don't tell the team about events they are running in the team's name, that's offensive to us
<nUboon2age> how about not ascribing anything to them except that they didn't post?
<nUboon2age> so that's you taking offense pleia2
<akk> pleia2: Are they actually claiming to be part of the team?
<nUboon2age> and taking offense when i don't think its wise to do so or justified
<pleia2> akk: yes, I emailed a few months back specificially to ask if they considered themselves part of the team in order to try and clear this up
<akk> I don't think they are. I think they're taking the term "ubuntu hour" and using it to mean any informal gathering about Ubuntu, having nothing to do with a loco.
<pleia2> they got very defensive :(
<akk> Hmm, weird.
<pleia2> I didn't mean to offend, I was just trying to figure out why they weren't telling the rest of the team about events
<akk> Maybe they misunderstood and thought you were asking if team members were welcome?
<pleia2> I am not sure
<nUboon2age> as i said i've done my best to connect them to the team, but they just don't seem to be as focused on it as i am or you are pleia2
<pleia2> I think they saw me as an authority figure so they just went immediately to being defensive and thinking I was accusing them of something, I was just trying to work with them
<pleia2> honestly I've given up
<pleia2> that's when I started trying to manually cross-post the events myself, with limited success :)
<nUboon2age> i certainly consider myself to be part of the team and try to follow the guidelines, though i know i haven't always succeeded. its certainly not that i'm ignoring the team or don't want them to know on my (or even the other's events)
<nUboon2age> oops, i meant ... know about my ... events
<pleia2> nUboon2age: I guess you are interpreting "ignore" as a more aggressive act, I just mean we're been forgotten and put out of sight by organizers who only post last minute notices on meetup
<nUboon2age> so i can only have any sort of control over my own actions and i do try.
<nUboon2age> i'll say again i wish there was an app that would handle all the notification postings in one stroke
<pleia2> loco.ubuntu.com is the closest thing we have to that, but it doesn't do email yet (there is a wishlist bug)
<pleia2> it updates our events page and calendar, which a lot of people use, and is what the social media admins use for posting the on-day event reminders
<akk> And it doesn't do meetup (which apparently some people prefer).
<akk> Dunno if meetup even offers an API to create events from outside.
<pleia2> you can add a meetup link for registration, but no, I don't think meetup has an API that would support that
<nUboon2age> akk: but it'd be fantastic even without meetup
<nUboon2age> yeah i haven't seen an api
<nUboon2age> but for our own stuff we'd be helping ourselves out SO much
<pleia2> adding the meetup as the registration URL is mostly for people who want people to RSVP on meetup rather than loco.ubuntu.com directly, and it's worked pretty well for them
<pleia2> but not much we can do about meetup's limitations :(
<nUboon2age> yes, i'm very happy and grateful for that feature pleia2
<pleia2> nUboon2age: I am very glad you're involved and I hope this doesn't cause hard feelings
<pleia2> <3
<pleia2> running teams is tough work :)
<akk> I'm glad you're both involved
<akk> especially since I don't actually do anything but hang out on IRC and whine, and go to events when I hear about them. :)
<nUboon2age> i do ask people to join the team.  i think some have.  but we do need to be realistic and realize that taking the steps to join the team takes time and if people don't really understand the value they'll get from it, they'll put a low priority on it
<pleia2> akk: haha
<pleia2> nUboon2age: yeah :\
<akk> Joining the team requires signing up for launchpad and signing the CoC and all that, right?
<akk> I can totally understand people not caring enough.
<pleia2> we don't technically have a procedure for "joining the team"
<nUboon2age> even after i knew i wanted to join the team it took me a while to get around to it
<pleia2> joining the mailing list is probablyt the closest, since then you at least get updated on events and team news
<pleia2> (well, mostly :))
<nUboon2age> to me, i think the team is fantastic and i am very excited about the connections we have here
<nUboon2age> but if i hadn't experienced the team in person at the picnix and such and gotten so much help from the forums and ircs i might not have ever made the connection.
<pleia2> yeah, the confusion over events is really the only complaint I hear about the team in general
<pleia2> mostly I think we do ok, and I've met a lot of great people
<nUboon2age> well i'm thinking that moving to a more generic name but still allowing team members to post Ubuntu Hours and Ubuntu events will be the way to go.  doesn't solve all the problems but it seems it would improve things
<nUboon2age> one thing to note, is James McClain has only met Lyz and me from the team I think
<nUboon2age> so if he's never really experienced the team, then he might not get the value it adds
 * pleia2 nods
<nUboon2age> i tried to arrange for him to come to an UH where he'd meet jtatum and jledbetter , but it hasn't worked out yet.  I'm not sure if he and akk ever connected
<nUboon2age> he's never met the other James either
<akk> Is he the one doing the SJ events? I don't think we've ever overlapped.
<nUboon2age> let alone aditya or others
<nUboon2age> yes akk
<nUboon2age> its sort of like trying to shepard folks into the community.  we need some Ubuntu border collies
<nUboon2age> ;-)
<nUboon2age> away for a few minutes
<akk> nice mental image :)
<kdub> philballew, how to use that code? the scale11x most obvious registration page doesn't look like where exhibitors will register
<pleia2> http://uds.ubuntu.com/ has dates now
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Developer Summit]
<kdub> oakland again?
<pleia2> yeah
<grantbow> yes!
<Torikun> Yo!
<grantbow> markshuttleworth.com is down?
<grantbow> what about the uds-s release naming? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<darthrobot> Title: [DevelopmentCodeNames - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> last cycle UDS was announced before Mark picked a name too
 * grantbow nods
<grantbow> hi Philip
<philipballew> grantbow, hello
<philipballew> whats up?
<philipballew> I liked the email you sent grantbow
<grantbow> philipballew: thanks! You've seen it before, thanks for your input on this. Torikun was that responder. :-)
<grantbow> So I'll start with a project wiki page
<philipballew> perfect
<philipballew> I need to apply for sponsorship as i dont feel like buying an airplane ticket sunday morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-29
<grantbow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters - Ubuntu Wiki]
<chrubuntyke> anyone running webcamstudio?
<akk> Woo UDS in Oakland again!
 * MarkDude was curious if anyone in this channel would be offended if I had a Fedora cloak, instead of the student one
<pleia2> are you being serious?
<pleia2> of course not, and anyone who would be should probably examine their thoughts on open source ;)
<MarkDude> Well it is a serious question
<MarkDude> My intent at least
<MarkDude> Lol, I forgot to shutoff irc client on gf's phone
<pleia2> we're all on the same team here :) fedora, ubuntu, mozilla
<pleia2> everyone is very welcome
<MarkDude> pleia2: the reason I did not get one a while ago, was so that folks could see I was willing to help all sorts of projects
<pleia2> I think actions speak louder than cloaks :)
<MarkDude> It just occurred to me, most folks likely know that
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> (honestly I think cloaks are silly and wish I didn't have one, but it's required for channel access in some ubuntu channels I need access to)
<MarkDude> Oh?
 * MarkDude did not know that
<MarkDude> Ubuntu has a global-ops setup - I sorta rememebr that
<pleia2> my reverse dns is cool! I don't want to cover it up :)
<pleia2> yeah, #ubuntu-meeting and -classroom give special access for ubuntu member cloak folks
<pleia2> probably some other channels too
<MarkDude> Hmmm, I have to know the *secret handshake* to do the same
<philipballew> pleia2, have time for a question about UDS?
<pleia2> philipballew: we'll see :) ask away
<philipballew> The Ubuntu Coffee Co-Op in emmryville wants to suply or sell their coffee their. Who would I ask or talk to about that?
<philipballew> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ubuntu-Coffee-Cooperative/244079462294239
<philipballew> Its where I get my coffee beans. Totally has nothing to do with the name on the bag or anything...
 * philipballew should stop asking pleia2 random questions
<pleia2> jono: thoughts? ^^
<pleia2> not sure what the arrangement is with the hotel so it might not even be allowed to bring additional food on site
<philipballew> Yeah me either, I just called them to ask about having a group visit the place, (they know me) and they asked if they could come buy the conference with their coffee.
<pleia2> philipballew: anyway, he's where I'd start, the logistical stuff is all canonical
<philipballew> true, good point. I don't know who to bug now that marianna is gone.
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know :\
<philipballew> times, they are a changin
<jono> pleia2, sorry, was on a call
<jono> philipballew, you should email Michelle Surtees-Myers
<jono> I think it is a cool idea
<philipballew> jono, alright. I will email her.
<jono> thanks philipballew
<philipballew> No problem. Apparently they are the people who used to own Ubuntu dot com but forgot to renew it...
<MarkDude> philipballew: you know of any Fedoran coffee shops? Maybe Firefox bbq place?
<philipballew> MarkDude, Why would I ever want to stop drinking the Ubuntu coffee?
 * MarkDude prefers to drink Koolaid with friends :D
<MarkDude> Maybe smoothies
<MarkDude> jono: I have a few bbq secrets to share with you as nice weather approaches
<MarkDude> Master of the grill
<jono> MarkDude, awesome :-)
<jono> been a while!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-30
<raevol> philipballew: the safety razor is amazing
<raevol> not as manly as the straight razor, but way better/faster/easier shave
<bkerensa> philipballew: so Mozilla is sending a huge team from around the world to man a booth :) do you think you can install Ubuntu on one of the laptops Mozilla IT is sending?
<raevol> PHILIPBALLEW WHERE DID YOU GO
<raevol> T_T
<pleia2> akk: I was reading that thread out of car-crash fascination, so thank you for cheering me up with your message :)
<akk> pleia2: I try to stay out of Rick wars, but I couldn't help myself this time. :)
<akk> I was reading some of the great "I've looked it up and yes, charter schools really are public schools" posts
<akk> and mentally composing private mail I was going to send to them, but it kept boiling down to "Thanks for injecting facts, I haven't posted publically because I'm too much a coward"
<akk> so I posted. :)
<pleia2> yeah, I don't have the energy for it right now
<grantbow> akk: thank you, we need more voices of reason in such discussions
<pleia2> oops, mt view coming up, time to get off zee train
<grantbow> it is quite the car-crash
<grantbow> cya
<akk> I was also thinking of a friend who posts to alt.origins -- he told me once he knows he's never going to convince the intelligent design people to change their minds
<akk> but he posts because of all the lurkers there, because reasoned arguments might change some of *their* minds
<akk> so I thought, hey, maybe there are people on the fence now about whether to support Partimus, I could talk to them.
<akk> How can I get /usr/share/dict/words? It's gone missing in pangolin -- it's a symlink pointing to /etc/dictionaries-common/words, and apt-file doesn't find any package that would install that.
<akk> Ah, found it, wamerican (it's only available for american?) -- needed apt-file search words | grep dict | egrep '/words$ (though that also lists the useless symlink in dictionaries-common).
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-31
<Torikun> I am almos done installing Ubuntu on N7
<Torikun> I might actually use this tablet now lol
<Torikun> any bad issues to expect?
<nhaines> There's no touch UI.
<Torikun> huh
<Torikun> it just booted for the first time and teh screen all jacked up
<nhaines> Make that two issues then.
<Torikun> touch screen working
<raevol> down to one again
<nhaines> It works, there's just no touch-optimized UI.
<raevol> one and a half
<Torikun> oh
<nhaines> Run updates.  Hopefully they fixed something.  :)
<Torikun> you dont run it anymore?
<nhaines> I don't run Ubuntu on a tablet.  Because there's no touch UI.
<nhaines> If I wanted to be furious at an user interface I could install Windows 8.  :)
<Torikun> lolol
<nhaines> (Which is actually awesome on a touchscreen.)
<Torikun> Desktop just loaded!
<Torikun> everything looks ood
<akk> This is sounding like a seriously slow boot.
<Torikun> lol
<Torikun> wifi suspends when screen is off =(
<nhaines> You're probably not surfing the interblags when the screen's off anyway.
<Torikun> it's pretty neat hving unity on the tablet
<Torikun> keyboard is much better
<Torikun> than android
<pleia2> Torikun: 12.10 or 13.04?
<Torikun> looks liek 13.04
<pleia2> the point of the tablet version isn't end user use :) it's a developer version so they can make improvements to the UI
<Torikun> lol
<pleia2> I think they're shooting for usable-by-muggles for 14.04
<Torikun> oh
<Torikun> what version do you ahve installed pleia2
<pleia2> I don't
<pleia2> played with them at UDS a couple months back though
<Torikun> o
<nhaines> Unity being focused on touch-screens was a slander invented by people who didn't like it in 11.04, and it hasn't become less untrue since.
<pleia2> (I don't have a tablet of any kind)
<nhaines> pleia2: I got to play with a Nexus 7 yesterday.  It was nice.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: but so small! if I do make the tablet plunge it'll probably be the 10
<Torikun> Tablets are over rated
<Torikun> I would be happier with a macbook air lol
<nhaines> pleia2: the 10's probably the way to go.  As nice as the 7 inch was, the 10 must be luxurious.
<pleia2> but really I'm quite happy with phone+netbook for on the go stuff still
<nhaines> pleia2: me too.  But the idea of Ubuntu everywhere makes me happy.  I love Android on my phone but I'm not convinced tablet-wise.
<pleia2> I can't do on screen keyboards and most of my work and fun needs a keyboard
<pleia2> so I could get a tablet and carry a keyboard and... well at that point I have a netbook again
<Torikun> you need a macbook air
<Torikun> lol
<pleia2> I really don't
<Torikun> problem solved
<pleia2> my ultrabook is similar to the macbook air, but has a useful operating system on it
<pleia2> but it's too big to put in my purse (my netbook fits)
<Torikun> ajh
<nhaines> pleia2: onscreen keyboards make me want to punch a kitten.  The Android 4.2 keyboard is a nice alternative to Swype however!
<Torikun> yeah
<Torikun> word
<pleia2> nhaines: I tried the swypey keyboards, do not grok
<nhaines> pleia2: it's like touch typing with your thumb.  :)
<pleia2> I just tether to my netbook when I need to type more than a sentence :)
<Torikun> lol
<pleia2> or say "they can wait until I get home"
<Torikun> lol desktop locked up I gotta wait until the battery dies now lol
<Torikun> nhaines: it was horrible uninstalling it
<nhaines> Torikun: uninstalling Ubuntu or Android?
<nhaines> YokoZar: heya.  :)
<Torikun> Uninstalling Ubuntu
<Torikun> going back to android
<Torikun> i was hoping it would be somewhat usable
<nhaines> It should have been.
<Torikun> nope
<nhaines> Just slow.
<Torikun> oh very slow
<Torikun> and keyboard would not appear when needed
<Torikun> and unity screen would be locked and you can not close it
<Torikun> *application screen
<Torikun> 4 CPU's in the n7 and it runs so slow
<Torikun> and keyboard on unity too small
<Torikun> nhaines: got a raspberry pi?
<nhaines> Torikun:I really want one but have absolutely no use for one.
<Torikun> haha I understand that
<nhaines> Torikun: didn't stop me from buying bitcoin, but eh...  :)
<Torikun> lolololololol
<Torikun> How is bit coin doing
<pleia2> heh, jyo had a backpack full of 'em at a global jam event, that's how I ended up with one (it sits next to my desktop and runs an irc bot that does nothing)
<Torikun> lol
<pleia2> re: I wanted one but still have absolutely no use for one
<Torikun> http://www.linux-toys.com that's what I did with them
<darthrobot> Title: [Linux-toys.com | .....another techy Linux blog.]
<Torikun> it's great for an irc bouncer pleia2
<pleia2> I don't use bouncers
<pleia2> I run screen+irssi on my VPS
<Torikun> lol that's not as efficient
<pleia2> I guess it depends on what you're doing :)
<Torikun> lol yeah
<Torikun> with bouncers, you can use any client app
<pleia2> any client app that has support for over 100 channels, sure!
<pleia2> most suck at it though
<Torikun> oh
<Torikun> performance is terrible on the pi
<nhaines> Torikun: bitcoin hit $20 overnight after fighting it for three days and is now worth $21.35.
<Torikun> ah
<nhaines> I've made a couple dollars and the sooner people accept it and just buy my trade orders at bitfloor I'll have another half a dollar.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: w00t, early retirement!
<pleia2> :)
<Torikun> you guys play with yacy?
 * Torikun did not mean to sound sexist there lol
<nhaines> pleia2: haha.  Well, it's fun and then once I get a tiny bit I push it to bitzino.com where I can lose it in the slickest HTML5 Blackjack interface you've ever seen.  ;)
<pleia2> nhaines: haha, we'll that's something :)
<nhaines> pleia2: it even runs on my Nintendo 3DS browser!
<nhaines> Note: this is the worst way to play blackjack.
<pleia2> lol
<YokoZar> email: Plz.. i need enter to the group to learn with the users, im new in ubuntu dev and i need some experiencie...
<YokoZar> me: What exactly are you talking about or asking me to do?
<YokoZar> email: I need a group to start to develop for ubuntu but i dont know how start, and i need the code
<Torikun> http://sitedown.co/amazoncom
<Torikun> amazon is down =(
<darthrobot> Title: [Amazon.com Site Down Reports]
<pleia2> prolly using ec2
<Torikun> lol
<pleia2> YokoZar: you're on the CC, the membership board folks should be replying to that email
<pleia2> (I'm sure they already have)
<YokoZar> pleia2: It was sent to me personally, I have no idea what he's talking about
<pleia2> YokoZar: are you sure it didn't come from LP? (I got one too)
<pleia2> footer: "using the "Contact this team's admins" link on the Ubuntu Members team page"
<YokoZar> Ahh  you're right
<YokoZar> I get messages like this a lot though
<YokoZar> personally
<YokoZar> not launchpad
<YokoZar> half are people asking me to send them Wine
<pleia2> I see them come through fairly often through launchpad, I get some personally too , people are funny :)
<YokoZar> The other half something blog related
<pleia2> it's sweet that they want to contribute, but there are about 40 million documented ways to start, so if you can't even figure that out... :(
<YokoZar> I think many of them are low-english IT students in places like India who heard they need to do something Ubuntu related, stumbled upon the website, and then ask me to send them it
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> YokoZar: i needz wine plz if u culd send me cuz i hate windowz but i need it anywa but cant pay so plz send me thx
<pleia2> YokoZar: I need wine please, it's been a rough week :)
<YokoZar> Does the universe explode if you deluser root?
<pleia2> there's only one way to find out!
<nhaines> Someone just linked to this on reddit.  I had it posted on my cubicle wall at one point: http://xkcd.com/963/
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: X11]
<gmulak> Am I in the correct place for Southern Calif loco team?  Especially related to SCaLE?
<nhaines> gmulak: yes, except the team is statewide.  Welcome.
<gmulak> nhaines:  Nathan?
<nhaines> gmulak: yes.
<nhaines> By convention, anyway.  ;)
<gmulak> It's George Mulak from the Lake Forest Ubuntu hour.  Sure have missed all the people there
<nhaines> Of course.  :)  Glad you made your way here via IRC!
<gmulak> nhaines:  Mostly because of your contribution of help at the Ubuntu hour.  You were so patient with everyone.  A great example of colaboration
<nhaines> gmulak: it was a great way to meet up with others and discuss whatever interesting problems they'd come across.  I should get over to Panera again soon.
<gmulak> nhaines:  should I also join #scal and #scale-chat since I am going to be there?
<gmulak> nhaines:  Now that I have changed jobs I could go again.  I would apreciate it.
<gmulak> nahines:  Panera was very kind to us, let us stay awhile and the food was great also.
<nhaines> gmulak: since about half of everyone bought *something*, I don't think they were too put out.  Lots of people use it for book clubs and study groups and so on.  :)
<nhaines> gmulak: #scale-chat is another IRC network, and it's really more for planning.  Also it's pretty quiet.
<gmulak> nhaines:  Yup, Panera was like a coffee shop atmosphere with great food.  I better log onto #scale-chat then, cause I will be at the Ubuntu booth....
<nhaines> I should sign up to be at the Ubuntu booth.  Looks like I'll be able to make it after all.
<gmulak> nahaines:  Great news - see you there.
<nhaines> gmulak: great.  :)
<gmulak> what does this mean?  I am the only one in the chat room.  (3:33:52 PM) mode (+ns ) by hitchcock.freenode.net  Not active?
<gmulak> This is in the #scale-chat room.....
<nhaines> gmulak: it means that you're not on the right network.  SCALE hosts their rooms at irc.oftc.net.
<nhaines> What IRC client are you using?
<gmulak> nhains:  Pidgin
<gmulak> nhaines:  they are not on irc.freenode.net?
<nhaines> gmulak: nope.
<gmulak> nhaines:  OK, thanks.
<nhaines> I strongly recommend the console application irssi.  But use pidgin if it's more convenient.  :)
<Torikun> znc!
<philipballew> oh, nhaines haven't seen your name in here for a while
<philipballew> Quassel is nice...
<nhaines> philipballew: this server's been up for 343 days.  :)
<nhaines> note to self: I should probably reboot the server.
<philipballew> nhaines, I see your putting this server to good use finally :)
 * philipballew runs and hides
<gmulak> nhaines:  OK, thanks.  I am using it at work on my windoz machine.  I was using it because it was cross-platform.
<gmulak> philipballew:  Hello-it's George Mulak
<nhaines> gmulak: That's a good reason!  I actually just have a couple VPSes and ssh into my screen session.
<philipballew> oh hey gmulak
<philipballew> hope all is well
<gmulak> nhaines:  OK, what is VPSes?  I know ssh is secure shell...
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Yep.  I just ordered my new orange Ubuntu cap for the booth... :-)
<nhaines> gmulak: it's a virtual private server.  Instead of buying a computer and paying rent, I just pay for a VM in someone else's colocated server.  :)
<gmulak> nhaines:  Oh yes, I remember you showing me that.  One of the things that made me consider chat...
<nhaines> In fact, I went with prgmr.com who were at SCALE like two years ago.  I am just checking out chunkhost.com as well.
<philipballew> gmulak, oh wow. Im gonna wear some shirts I have from uds, and ill bring some other shirts from to
<nhaines> gmulak: you're welcome to have a shell account on one of my servers for a bit to try it out.
<gmulak> phillipballew:  I didn't have enough money to order CD's  Only working part time.
<philipballew> gmulak, Were gonna get official cd's in the mail to hand out so it should be good
<philipballew> I have like 50 official cd's Ill bring as well
<gmulak> nhaines:  Wow, that is your usual kindness for sure.  Perhaps at Panera again, you can show me how sometime?
<philipballew> and someone might brink some blank ones to burn in case
<nhaines> I'll bring my remaining DVDs (they're not CDs anymore) with me as well.
<gmulak> phillipballew:  OK, thanks.  Can I buy a XXLarge shirt off of you?
<nhaines> gmulak: all you have to do is shoot me an email.  I'll send you a username and password that you can change when you first log in and then you run 'byobu', then 'irssi', and then you can just type '/connect Ubuntu' and then '/join #ubuntu-us-ca'
<philipballew> gmulak, I do not think I have any xx. Olny mediums. The Juju talk might have some shirts you can snag
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Yes, I was going to bring some CD's and my HDD with distro's on it.  Although I can't find lubuntu distro
<gmulak> nhaines:  gmulak - at - hotmail dot com
<philipballew> gmulak, just come and answer questions in a professional manner and that should be just fine. :) No need to do more.
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Can only afford a few labels however
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Just don't kick me out if I don't know enough answers!  :-)  Please!
<philipballew> gmulak, I can go over some basic questions you'll get on Friday, or anything you do not want to answer just send them to me.
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Great, thanks.  Sometimes the best way to learn is to dive in.  I would like enough knowledge to start an ubuntu hr like nhaines showed me.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-01
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Closer to Orange County - Lake forest is nice, but more towards San Diego!   :-)
<philipballew> gmulak, your welcome to come to the san diego ubuntu hour next Thursday night
<gmulak> phillipballew:  I would love to.  The gas is a lot though.  I'll have to take a raincheck on that.  Keep me posted?
<philipballew> sure, where do you live again?
<gmulak> I live in the OC, but I used to work in SD for several years.  I often took the train.  It was a beautiful town
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Tustin, CA.  Right next to Irvine
<philipballew> gmulak, ah, I see. I live part time in San diego, and part time In Sacramento
<gmulak> phillipballew:  My wife and I own a business here and I work at a computer mfg
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Wow, that is a long commute!  My wife and I are up there several times a year in Sac.  She does california tax law
<nhaines> gmulak: okay, check your email.  :)
<philipballew> gmulak, yeah, I go to school here
<gmulak> nahines:  See how you bark orders?  :)  Will do!
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Oh yes, I remember now.  I am an old guy so I am done with that.  Fun place to go to school.
<philipballew> Its alright gmulak . I go to a place called Point Loma Nazarene University
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Hope you like it?  My best friend was a Nazarene.  My wife and I go to a Methodist Church
<philipballew> oh nice. Something in common there. There a nice place, and a good education.
<gmulak> phillipballew:  I heard it has a great med school.
<philipballew> It does. The nursing program is really huge here. That tends to mean there are a lot more women.
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Oh, Oh.  Let's not get away from that chaste Naz behavior!  :-D
<philipballew> haha, the school accepts anyone and everyone. Meaning we have like 30 percent nazbows and the rest are from different walks of life.
<philipballew> *nazbos
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Cool.  My wife and I met at church--helps a lot.  You surf?  So close to beach if I remember?
 * philipballew has never been to the ocean here
 * philipballew rides his bike everywhere though
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Nice warm water.  GREAT fishing!
<philipballew> I go to ocean beach all the time, but usually to visit the local bike shop
<philipballew> Ill have to go there sooner or later though
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Great idea.  How did you get it there, bike rack?  I used to ride everywhere.  Got to go back to it, get the weight off.
<philipballew> I ride everywhere. I do not own a car. Sometimes I take the bus, but like 90 percent of the time I am going somewhere on  bicycle.
<philipballew> :)
<philipballew> I do not ride a bike as a hobby, or as a activity to do. It is a lifestyle and a way to commute. Thank more getting somewhere and less spandex.
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Bike is a practical choice.  Especially for school.  I used to log 10 miles easy every day, just doing errands.  It is amazing how much gas you use when you do that.  Understand about the lifestyle.  I used to do the same
<philipballew> You feel pretty cool doing it to.
 * philipballew is currentlly trying to take a bottem bracket off a bike frame and it is beeing stubborn.
<gmulak> phillipballew:  This has been great.  Great to know you better.  Especially before SCaLE.   Got to leave for now though.  Pastor is coming over for dinner and have to get some stuff.  Let's "talk" again?
<philipballew> gmulak, perfect, find me on here, call or email!
 * philipballew also likes snail mail
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Hmm, I wonder if the Hotel would have a fit if I brought my bike.  OK.  I am going to leave this on.  Wow, two freinds on chat today.  We all like snailmail.  I think it is the effort we appreciate.  Will talk to you and nhaines later... bb for now
<philipballew> at the marriot in uds I brought mine and they were chill
<gmulak> phillipballew:  Cool.  I think I will bring it.  You have inspired me!  Everyone will laugh.  Hippo riding a bike!  :-)    Got to put the bike rack back on....
<gmulak> nhaines:  I did not get that email   did you send it to my gmail acct or my hotmail acct.  Sometimes I get them mixed up.   Send an email to your ubuntu.com acct from hotmail
<nhaines> gmulak: I sent it to your hotmail account but can send to a gmail account as well.
<gmulak> nhaines: That would be great.  Thanks.  Leaving for store now.  This has been productive.  Thanks guys.
<gmulak> ***gmulak off to store.
<nhaines> This is where you tell me your gmail address.  :)
<gmulak> nhaines:  I sent an email to you that is why I didn't.   georgemulak at gmail dot com  Sorry about that.
<nhaines> gmulak: the email was from the hotmail address I used to send the login info in the first place.  :)
<nhaines> Well, good news is that my VPS was upgraded and I now have 128MB RAM.  The bad news was that nobody told me they were going to restart the server when they upgraded it.  I was going to do that myself.  :P
<pleia2> you missed some joins and parts
<nhaines> Now I get to try and figure out how to grow the file system so I can upgrade to 12.04.1.
<nhaines> Also planned: find out what file system I'm using.
<nhaines> Good ol' ext3.  Which is possibly getting upgraded.
<nhaines> http://xkcd.com/1168/
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: tar]
<gmulak> Hey folks, this meeting is in the past.  When is the next meeting?  Or is there one before SCaLE?
<philipballew> Morning California
<akk>  /nick California\nMorning, philipballew!\n/nick akk
 * philipballew is not as cool as akk in the IRC world with her smarts
<akk> And here I thought I was just being goofy!
<philipballew> haha. How are the stars doing these days?
<akk> Haven't been looking much. Too cold in San Jose! And I haven't been bringing a scope to LA.
<akk> Probably should, Jupiter's right there.
<philipballew> In LA the smog might be hard as well to see through
<akk> Aw, it's not that bad these days.
<pleia2> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/topic/ubucon \o/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubucon | SCALE 11x]
<YokoZar1> *misconfigured scaler to rack up a couple hundred AWS charges this morning*  *whistles innocently*
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-02
<pleia2> paulproteus: saw your blog post, aww! :D
<pleia2> (and yes, I'll spoil the surprise by saying it's a wedding invitation)
<pleia2> philballew: have some time to do the post meeting tasks from our meeting on sunday?
<philballew> pleia2, yeah. shoule be able to do that this afternoon or late tonight
<philballew> I will write it down and do it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-03
<paulproteus> pleia2: : D
<vsayer> grantbow: missed you at clswest today
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-27
<rww> just got back
<rww> philipballew: you pinged?
<pleia2> meeting in a couple minutes :)
 * ianorlin knows
<rww> o/
<raevol> philipballew: reporting in
<philipballew> oh hey raevol
<raevol> oh hey
<raevol> ;D
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Jan 27 03:00:37 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14January26
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14January26 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<philipballew> me
<raevol> me
<ianorlin> me
<rww> me
<pleia2> :D
<eps> ¡Yo!
<pleia2> ok, so only thing on the agenda is scale prep, less than a month away!
<pleia2> #topic SCaLE planning
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> I gave rww a bag full of goodies to take down for the booth :)
<raevol> i'm excited for SCaLE
<raevol> pleia2: are you going to be there>
<pleia2> yep!
<philipballew> So Michelle has been on holiday, but she is back, and I believe will be sending me a conf pack in the next few days.
<pleia2> probably not at the booth a lot, but I have talks at ubucon and main conference
<pleia2> philipballew: great
<philipballew> I got the exhibitor kit yesterday I think.
<philipballew> I emailed Steve, and he confirmed it works.
<raevol> excellent
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> do we have a booth number?
<philipballew> now I only need to email one other person on the wiki who is not speaking/working and getting in otherwise.
 * philipballew looks
<philipballew> 17
<pleia2> cool, I'll add to the wiki
<pleia2> is there a map too? :)
<raevol> i didn't get a chance to write up some handouts about FAQs like unity or the shopping lens :(
<pleia2> there is still time
<raevol> yea
<raevol> i will try to sneak it in
<philipballew> si pleia2
<pleia2> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/start-ubuntu-addis-announcement was also interesting, thinking about modifying it to s/mint/xubuntu
<darthrobot`> Title: [Start Ubuntu in Addis announcement | spreadubuntu]
<eps> Is Mint still relevant with MATE going into 14.04 LTS?
<pleia2> it still ships with proprietary codecs and binaries that aren't strictly legal to ship in the US (so Ubuntu can't), so I think there will still be a market
<pleia2> not among professional users, but the typical mint userbase
<philipballew> pleia2, were you wanting to put up all your posters and candy this year again?
<pleia2> philipballew: I'm bringing it and rww is looking into candy, up to you whether you want/need them
<pleia2> err eps
<pleia2> one of those 3 letter nicknames :)
<eps> :-)
<raevol> philipballew: we got some system76 laptops?
<philipballew> pleia2, nobody needs to spend their money for candy probably.
<philipballew> unless they want to I guess
<philipballew> raevol, yes, confirmed this week with Ema.
<raevol> cool
<raevol> what day are you guys getting there?
<pleia2> thursday night
<rww> thursday night
<pleia2> my ubucon talk is the first of the day on friday
<rww> driving down from the bay area at like 5pm
<rww> so i'll be there late
<philipballew> whenever raevol picks me up
<ianorlin> not far from my house
<raevol> philipballew: ;D hehe. drive up thursday night ok?
<pleia2> schedule went up today :) https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale12x/schedule/friday <-- includes ubucon
<darthrobot`> Title: [Friday, February 22, 2013 | SCALE 12x]
<pleia2> ianorlin: you should come!
<philipballew> raevol, perfect
<eps> philipballew: do you have a sponsor lined up for candy/other giveaways?
<philipballew> eps, No.
<philipballew> Does candy bring people to the booth or not?
<eps> Well, then not spending money really isn't an option, is it?
<eps> Yes, absolutely.
<ianorlin> althogh grr parents made dinner ready now
<philipballew> eps, would you feel comfortable wearing a shirt that says "free hugs" on it?
<philipballew> might bring some people?
<pleia2> oh dear
<raevol> should we consider getting some candy that's individually wrapped? the m&ms were tasty but i felt kind of weird after a given quantity of people had stuck their hands in the bowl
<eps> Depends ... is that like "free tibet" or "free beer"
<rww> "open source hug party"
<philipballew> haha
<raevol> libre hugs
<eps> FYI, Hugs are a variant of Hershey's Kisses, and they are individually wrapped.
<raevol> the source code of this hug is freely available and any modifications you make to this hug when redistributing must also be freely available
<pleia2> hahah
<raevol> eps: genius
<eps> The M&Ms were two years ago. Last year, we had buttercream mints.
<pleia2> ok, any more updates re: scale? action items for the next couple weeks?
<raevol> eps: woops
<rww> I have a full ISO set for 13.10 now, will get 12.04.whatever when the next one's released early Feb
<rww> including Ubuntu Kylin, which is seeded by like nobody
<pleia2> the caramel hersey kisses are orange and brown, we could be retro :)
<philipballew> Ubuntu shaped cookies would be cool
<raevol> pleia2: jono will confiscate them
<pleia2> raevol: haha, not on brand!
<raevol> xD
<eps> rww: Feb. 4, I think.
<rww> yep
<rww> way before scale, anyway
<raevol> (and then he will eat them)
<rww> considered 14.04, but i don't think i'm going to bother
<philipballew> If you have an ubuntu shit, you should wear it to the booth when working.
<rww> lol ^
<rww> i have a brown ubuntu shirt, does that count?
<philipballew> I do not want to see anyone in a Fedora shirt at the booth
<raevol> hahahahahahahahaa
<rww> philipballew: so no MarkDude, then?
<philipballew> rww, "what can brown do for you."
<eps> Has anyone heard from MarkDude lately?
<pleia2> he pops up on facebook now and then, so I know he's alive :)
<philipballew> I herd he might be going to Manila sometime.
<raevol> sweet
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anything else to chat about?
<philipballew> Nope
<raevol> life is grand
<philipballew> San Diego was 75 today
<pleia2> looks like next event in the schedule is Berkeley Ubuntu Hour on the 9th http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2685-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<eps> Oakland set a record: 73
<philipballew> I think Jono is having a app dev school soon with Illin?
<philipballew> or something like that right pleia2 ?
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2014-January/002355.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Running an Ubuntu App Dev School - can anyone help?]
<pleia2> unclear so far whether it'll be mt view or sf
<philipballew> Either one should be good.
<philipballew> alright, I think that is it.
 * pleia2 nods
<philipballew> well see you all later!
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone :) we'll continue planning discussions on list and at our next meeting on the 9th
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Jan 27 03:24:47 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-01-27-03.00.moin.txt
<raevol> laters all, see you at SCaLE if not before!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: February 9th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: February 9th at 7PM | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<ianorlin> hmm I liked vimtutor to learn things is their anything like that for other applicatoins?
<akk> emacs has a tutorial too :)
<akk> I haven't seen many similar tutorials for non-editor apps.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-28
<ianorlin> I found a video of phillpballew on youtube but they spelled ubuntu wrong
<ianorlin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m18yV-STGvE
<darthrobot`> Title: [How Ubantu Fits Into the Wider Free Software World - YouTube]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-29
<troyready> Would someone be available to do a quick inbound sip call test?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-30
<raevol> almost Friday...
<ianorlin> Friday doesn't feel as special when you don't have a job
<pleia2> happy hour? :)
<ianorlin> it is not happy hour really
<pleia2> it's also not Friday
<ianorlin> and unforantely have to take my mom to a doctors appointment soon
<blitz> everyday has a happy hour
<raevol> blitz knows what's up
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-31
<pleia2> I have an ubuntu question!
<pleia2> does ubuntu come with pidgin? or is it some other irc/IM client thing?
<raevol> pleia2: you've come to the right place
<pleia2> hehe
<raevol> pleia2: empathy
<raevol> but it's just an apt-get install away
<pleia2> found http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community today and my head exploded (they mention gaim!)
<darthrobot`> Title: [Community | Ubuntu | Ubuntu]
<pleia2> so I am writing the bug, and am like "wait, it's not even pidgin anymore, is it?"
<raevol> :o
<raevol> hehehe
<pleia2> so does ubuntu call it empathy, or would a new user be looking for something else?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> both lubuntu and xubuntu have pidgin
<ianorlin> note apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | grep [package] works here
<ianorlin> or for the different flavors
<pleia2> yeah, I use xubuntu and irssi, I know nothing of these desktop things ;)
<ianorlin> those are metapackages that say what the distribution contains by defualt
<ianorlin> if you had one flavor and wanted another for example
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> just wasn't sure what I was looking for (empathy)
<nhaines> My VPS is running really stable and with no problems.  I should probably upgrade it from 12.04.3 to trusty.
<raevol> happy Friday!!
<bkerensa> pleia2: uh oh look who showed up ^
<bkerensa> :)
<MarkDude> ALL Hail Tux the Magnificent!
<pleia2> hey MarkDude, long time, no see
<MarkDude> True story
<MarkDude> The short version of recent events has been dealing with most levels of Maslows Pyramid
<MarkDude> http://www.broadreachtraining.com/images/misc/maslow1.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [50072]
<MarkDude> Much better now. Had to re-arrange some matters to help Gma.
<pleia2> good for you :)
<MarkDude> And not that anyone cares, I *still* love Hello Kitty too much- and have a pink HK cover on my evil iphone
<MarkDude> XD
<pleia2> I see your iphone and raise you an xbox360
<bkerensa> pff
<bkerensa> I see your Xbox 360 and raise it an Xbox One
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Good deal.
<pleia2> MarkDude: did you see my pink keyboard? :)
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/012014/wasd_pink_2.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [101198]
<pleia2> it's my favorite thing <3
<MarkDude> Very cool
<MarkDude> I likely getting married this Summer also
<pleia2> :D!
<pleia2> congrats
<pleia2> getting married is fun, there is cake
<MarkDude> I can understand and speak more Filipino, and even learnin' to sing it
 * ianorlin likes the pink keyboard picture
<MarkDude> I am looking up wedding traditions- and want to include some of the cool ones- like the Italian candied almonds (but I wont ask gf to carry traditional horseshoe-lol)
<pleia2> ianorlin: thanks :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: oh please video more of you singing Filipino :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Are you going to Scale12x?
<MarkDude> less than 10% chance I can get done what I need in time to make SAcale
<bkerensa> MarkDude: well if things change and you can get a ride lmk your welcome to bunk... I have a suite at the Hilton
<MarkDude> Now I am working on tha dance moves too. Its rather a new process for me to learn
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Ok chances have improved to 23% or so with that offer dude :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: you also learning Eskrima?
<MarkDude> Ang galing galing.
<MarkDude> This is the song I should have a version of in next few weeks
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Will jono be your best man? :) He could wear a barong Tagalog
<jono> MarkDude, you are getting hitched? congrats!
<jono> marriage is awesome
<MarkDude> Lyrics in English http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070321162205AAAaXRs
<darthrobot`> Title: [Can anybody translate this lyric in a philipino song?]
<MarkDude> I AM wearing a Barong Tagalog- they are made of pineapple fiber
<bkerensa> heh
<MarkDude> Josie is wearing short wedding skirt- and thigh high go-go white boots
<bkerensa> I want a pineapple fiber mousepad <3
<MarkDude> My friend Rich is helping do groom's Datu (representative) role and my Dad is leading the traditional Pamanhikan in having our families meet http://www.weddingsatwork.com/culture_traditions.shtml
<darthrobot`> Title: [WeddingsAtWork.com Culture - Filipino Pre-Wedding Rituals and Traditions]
<MarkDude> There are some Catholic rituals invloving cord and a veil,etc for actual ceremony I have had to learn about. Sorta reminded me of a possibly similar studying pleia2 did ;)
<MarkDude> Maqrrying in Vegas- and having ceremony /bigass party in Bay
<MarkDude> Jono- "Ihaw na" (sounds like e-how naw)  translates to lets bbq in Tagalog - lol
<jono> :-)
<jyo> http://www.sears.com/trendnet-mini-gbic-single-mode-lc-module-teg/p-SPM7016119308
<darthrobot`> Title: [Sears.com]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-01
<rww> hehe, I get all the "X has renewed their membership in ubuntu-us-ca" emails now
<rww> i feel like there should be celebratory cake attached to them
 * ianorlin doesn't like cake that much
<ianorlin> not sure I will be able to make meeting this week because my have to pick up my brother from field trip
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-02
<philipballew> Let's buy this for out SCALE booth
<philipballew> http://tshirtgun.com/
<darthrobot`> Title: [TSHIRTGUN.com - Air Cannons, T-Shirt Launchers, and Promotional Event Sponsorship Items]
<philipballew> I see no reason not to.
<pleia2> well, aside from the fact that we don't have t-shirts
<pleia2> happy football day!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-26
 * ianorlin hopes the meeting anouncment wasn't forgotten
<DonkeyHotei> it's not 7 yet and i'm still at berkeleylug so it's conceivable i may miss the meeting
<DonkeyHotei> i will at least be very late to it
<MichaelPaoli> DonkeyHotei ... there are worse places to be stuck.  It does at least have rather good food, and fairly reasonable prices, reasonable access to AC power, and quite good Wi-Fi.  I did a work from 'home' day there once, mostly there ... not all that bad (but noise, etc., can sometimes be rather distracting).
<nhaines> I don't see any point in sending a meeting announcement via email 18 minutes before the regularly scheduled meeting, but feel free to do it!
<nhaines> I'm going to have to set up Google Calender reminders or something for the future.
<DonkeyHotei> the noise is literally making me sick by now
<philipballew> what noise DonkeyHotei ?
<MichaelPaoli> nhaines I believe it's also on: https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=caj9iea2ol69b7n2uqdek4ocso%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/Los_Angeles ... though there is also fair bit more on that (and I believe Lyz also has edit access on that calendar).
<darthrobot`> Title: [SF Bay Area Open Source/Linux Events]
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: i already get those via berkeleylug's calendar
<MichaelPaoli> DonkeyHotei It's actually SF Bay Area Open Source/Linux Events calendar - essentially supersedes and supeset of what was the BerkeleyLUG calendar ... though it's also viewable (embeded) on the BerkeleyLUG site.  The old BerkeleyLUG calendar still exists, but was updated quite a while ago to mostly just refer to the SF Bay Area Open Source/Linux Events calendar.
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: well, now I have meeting reminders 4 days, 1 day, and 1 hour before.
<MichaelPaoli> DonkeyHotei Yes, it can get *very* loud a Bobby G's ... particularly with sports goop on the big TV displays.  Good ear plugs can come in handy.
<DonkeyHotei> people are watching tennis, football, and basketball atm
<DonkeyHotei> !seen eps
<Eureka> Factoid seen eps not found
<darthrobot`> DonkeyHotei: Error: "seen" is not a valid command.
<DonkeyHotei> ah well
<nhaines> Okay, meeting in four minutes!
<DonkeyHotei> o/
<nhaines> Oh good, the wiki's down.
<ianorlin> o/
<DonkeyHotei> i just saw it minutes ago
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<DonkeyHotei> there is one item on the agenda
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Jan 26 03:01:17 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<DonkeyHotei> o/
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> #chair ianorlin elky_ nhaines
<darthrobot`> Current chairs: elky_ ianorlin nhaines
<nhaines> Hello everyone!  And welcome to the second Ubuntu California Meeting of 2015!
<nhaines> The agenda for tonight's meeting is found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15January25
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15January25 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Before we begin, it's my sad duty to announce that one of our members, eps, passed away last week.
<DonkeyHotei> it's unclear when
<nhaines> That he passed in his sleep will hopefully hold some small comfort to all of his friends, and it's obvious that he touched quite a few enthusiast communities, of which we were lucky enough to be one.
<DonkeyHotei> i had attempted to reach him by phone around the 5th-6th and he was already gone
<nhaines> I've talked to the person organizing the memorial service and I'll be sure to post to the mailing list once details are available.
<ianorlin> o/
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<pleia2> it's quite a blow to our community, I'll miss him a lot
<nhaines> It was mentioned that the memorial service has way more people intereted in attending than expected, so that's just one sign of how widely he was respected.
<nhaines> #topic Ubuntu California website improvements
<nhaines> First up on the agenda, pleia2 had some suggestions for our website.
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2015-01-25 05:42:31 PM PST] <DonkeyHotei> no one can fill his shoes
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2015-01-25 05:46:54 PM PST] <pleia2> yeah, that's for sure
<pleia2> right, so ian-weisser created this find-a-task tool for http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Community | Find a Task]
<pleia2> there's code up on github to make it work, but unfortunately that's not synced up to the community.ubuntu.com site, which sadly is manually updated through the wordpress interface
<pleia2> so I'd proposed to possibly use the same one they do, but we can't
<pleia2> we could use it to create one of our own though, with our own tasks, like suggesting people host an ubuntu hour or go to an event or sign up for our mailing list
<nhaines> It's a pretty neat tool.  A user can use it to find areas of Ubuntu they might be interested in participating.
<rww> o/
<nhaines> I think it sounds like a great idea.
<ianorlin> I like the idea of it
<pleia2> just a thought, it's low maintenance and makes the site a bit more interesting
<rww> Our cat escaped, we're a little late (we got him back, though he's whining now)
<nhaines> rww: he once tasted freedom, and will never forget.
<pleia2> hehe, cats
<elky_> hi
<nhaines> elky_: glad you and the bitey monster could make it.
<elky_> he's been out before. he apparently got scared and sat out in the carpark confused as to what to do
<pleia2> I don't have a lot of time in the next couple weeks (travel next weekend, Global Jam weekend after) so if someone else wants to toss up a more solid proposal for this with ideas please feel free
<nhaines> Well, I don't see any reasons we shouldn't add the find-a-task tool to our website.
<pleia2> otherwise I can get to it later in february
<nhaines> pleia2: do we expect the community.ubuntu.com data to be added to github any time soon?
<pleia2> https://github.com/ian-weisser/asknot
<darthrobot`> Title: [ian-weisser/asknot · GitHub]
<ianorlin> yeah this is nice but not exactly urgent
<pleia2> nhaines: no, I had a ranty discussion about it earlier this week ;)
<nhaines> Oh good!  :)  Please link me after the meeting if it's on a ML.  :)
<pleia2> "they just maintain it through wordpress" "you can view the source code!"
<nhaines> Ah, business as usual.
<pleia2> yeah, it's an irc channel discussion, but I can dig it up later
<nhaines> Great.  Maybe I can poke at people about it because it might be a good general tool for LoCos.
<nhaines> Does anyone feel differently about adding this tool to our website?
<elky_> it'll get better the more places it is used, so i don't have a problem with it
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-January/000408.html has some info that should help folks add it to their own site
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu community volunteer board [UPDATE 4]]
<nhaines> Oh, that's super useful.  Perfect!
<nhaines> Semi-related to this topic, does anyone know how the California forums are holding up?
<elky_> on the ubuntu forums?
<nhaines> Right.
<elky_> no clue
<pleia2> they're one of the few loco forums that still exist, mostly because we keep posting meeting minutes
<rww> Mostly dead, pleia2 gets notified when there are updates, and meeting minutes still happen
<pleia2> most loco forums were shut down, but ours was flagged as active
<rww> (this came up recently)
<nhaines> That's basically what I thought.
<nhaines> pleia2: can you get traffic information for ubuntu-california.org?
<elky_> sounds like us touching it is basically flogging a dead horse then
<pleia2> nhaines: sure, action me to set up webalizer
<DonkeyHotei> perhaps it was flagged as active _because_ of the minutes?
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: yep
<nhaines> #action pleia2 will set up webalizer and report on traffic numbers for ubuntu-california.org
<darthrobot`> ACTION: pleia2 will set up webalizer and report on traffic numbers for ubuntu-california.org
<nhaines> Thanks, pleia2.
<pleia2> sure thing, should be able to get that done this week, pretty straight forward
<nhaines> I'd like to consider closing the forums and maybe spinning up a Discourse instance we could point to through ubuntu-california.org.
<DonkeyHotei> too bad we can't get traffic numbers for the launchpad pages
<philipballew> +1 for Discourse
<nhaines> The mailing list is just for advocacy, and should remain as such.
<nhaines> But a Discourse forum could be for California Ubuntu users.
<philipballew> The Facebook page is the best tool we have currently though.
<DonkeyHotei> well the ML also repeatedly gets people asking for help
<philipballew> It is the best tool for marketing we have
<nhaines> And that's a misuse of the mailing list.
<nhaines> With Discorse, people who hate forums can subscribe in the form of a mailing list, and everyone else gets a really nice Web-2.0 dicussion platform.
<DonkeyHotei> it may be a misuse but it can't realistically be avoided
<nhaines> So I think that's worth looking into.
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: it can if we have a place for support requests.
<pleia2> philipballew: I don't agree, most of our posts get single digit "views"
<pleia2> facebook is one of our worst tools, twitter is much better, then probably G+ and our mailing list
<ianorlin> Yeah I think mainly people just post minutes there not many read them
<philipballew> pleia2, That is a valid point. Don't we have more subscribers there then twitter though?
<philipballew> subscribers might be the wrong word here
<nhaines> #action nhaines will email the mailing list about retiring the Ubuntu California forum and additionally considering a Discourse forum to replace it.
<darthrobot`> ACTION: nhaines will email the mailing list about retiring the Ubuntu California forum and additionally considering a Discourse forum to replace it.
<rww> subscribers doesn't matter if nobody reads it
<pleia2> rww: ++
<nhaines> rww: ++
<ianorlin> rww++
<philipballew> rww, Of course, but because we already have the subscribers we can easily get them to read it.
<rww> I note that discourse is Ruby, so if we don't have any Ruby stuff set up on ubuntu-california.org yet you'd need to dive into that mess^W
<nhaines> With the way Facebook works today, I'm not sure it'd be easy to improve that.
<pleia2> unless you pay
<pleia2> I'm always getting prompted to "boost" posts with $$$
<elky_> rww: you could probably find somewhere offering ruby hosting for open source projects
<nhaines> pleia2: yes, and that's a waste of money in my opinion.
<pleia2> nhaines: agreed
<pleia2> rww: I don't think nhaines was proposing we host our own discourse forum
<rww> pleia2: okays. I misread, then
<pleia2> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/c/local-teams
<darthrobot`> Title: [Local Teams Topics - Ubuntu Discourse]
<pleia2> they have a loco section
<ianorlin> yes the pay for views is only good for facebook
<nhaines> Well, first we decide if we want one.
<elky_> i always hated the splintering of communities between fora
<rww> Ah. I see Discourse's subforums are as discoverable as Ubuntu Forums.
<philipballew> I think that its important to use our social media tools we have to market Ubuntu as much as we can. Not just try to cater towards the people who might be at this meeting or the people who care about Discourse.
<nhaines> Discourse isn't social media.
<pleia2> rww: yeah, you really have to be an existing user to understand it, but that's how it goes :)
<pleia2> it's a way to reach discourse members, I'd say
<rww> philipballew: That requires ongoing effort for each social medium, and traditionally some of them have not had that.
<philipballew> Exactly, and shouldn't more time be put into spreading Ubuntu, and not just catering to people who already have their Ubuntu systems?
<nhaines> If we think we could use a discussion forum, I would be willing to self host it, starting in probably April.
<pleia2> right now, G+ is the only social media I get any help with (thanks rww)
<rww> rww stopped doing G+ :P
<pleia2> I'd be delighted if people came up with strategy and offered to help :)
<pleia2> right, so I don't get any help right now
<pleia2> :P
<rww> Facebook has one post this month, three posts last month, nothing in November...
<pleia2> yeah, I don't like facebook so I tend to do twitter and G+ and "oh facebook is loading slow I'll do it later"
<pleia2> then, never
<rww> Not saying we need to do better, saying we're perhaps spreading a bit thin. But I'm totally the wrong person to express an opinion about social networking.
<elky_> how much of this stuff could be solved with a push service (posts to twitter, facebook, etc) and do these exist for g+ yet or are they still unable?
<nhaines> Yeah, I don't use, like, or understand Facebook, so I'm thrilled if someone wants to take that on, but it's not going to be me.
 * DonkeyHotei gets a thought that the most literal way to spread ubuntu is by introducing computer-less people to it
<philipballew> I think if we posted more on the posts, showed cool news articles and all around marketing the community for potential people.
<pleia2> elky_: I've tried several revisions of that (one stops working, hunt for another) but then I gave up
<elky_> :(
<rww> philipballew: who is "we" there
<rww> elky_: G+ doesn't have a write API yet as far as I know
<pleia2> G+ still lacks a useful API for such things, facebook pages or groups or whatever we have are horrible at x-posting to (it's easier for facebook user accounts)
<elky_> rww: lol
<philipballew> rww, If we need people to do social media, I am happy to post things to get people more involved or see.
<nhaines> elky_: it's a design decision.
<elky_> nhaines: it's still lol
<philipballew> The Lug I am a part of has five or six posts a day and there are only about 50 or so of us on our Facebook page.
<nhaines> elky_: yes, and annoying, but at least it's on purpose.  :)
<philipballew> But we are a "group"
<elky_> philipballew: is it actual topical stuff or a heap or re-shares of memes and other recycled material?
<rww> Good, sounds like we need to get you added to social media accounts philipballew so that you can help out pleia2 and co with it.
<elky_> i mean, is it original content or not?
<philipballew> elky_, haha, I did not plan to post too many memes no.
<elky_> philipballew: i'm asking about your 50 person group
<ianorlin> I am not sure posting the same thing someone saw earlier will help that much
<nhaines> philipballew: can you look into how our social media groups are being used and come up with a plan to improve them so we can get people assigned to that?
<philipballew> https://www.facebook.com/groups/gultij/10152965388721049/?ref=notif&notif_t=group_activity
<darthrobot`> Title: [Redirecting...]
<philipballew> thats the group I was talking about elky_
<pleia2> on facebook ours is a page, we used to have a group too but it wasn't used so I think it was shut down (or just abandoned)
<elky_> it wants me to log in to facebook, no thanks
<rww> "You must log in to continue."
<rww> lol facebook
<elky_> can you answer my question yourself?
<pleia2> nhaines: I think a proposal is a good idea
<philipballew> nhaines, Yeah, I can do that, and probably by the next meeting easily come up with a paper on all to do.
<pleia2> thanks philipballew!
<nhaines> philipballew: that would be super.
<nhaines> #action philipballew will look into how our social media groups are being used and come up with a plan to improve them.
<darthrobot`> ACTION: philipballew will look into how our social media groups are being used and come up with a plan to improve them.
 * philipballew adds that to his tdl
<nhaines> Okay.  So that's good news.  Thanks, philipballew.
<nhaines> I guess I'll bring up Discourse on the mailing list, too.
<rww> i guess we'll
 * rww puts on sunglasses
<rww> discourse about it there
<nhaines> rww: should've been "discourse it there".  C+
<nhaines> Does anyone else have any comments on our website or other online presence while we're on the topic?
<rww> I can still read the website with JavaScript turned off so it is not Web 2.0 enough.
<ianorlin> I don't have anything more on website
 * DonkeyHotei gets a thought that the most literal way to spread ubuntu is by introducing computer-less people to it
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: is that somehow related to our online services?
<DonkeyHotei> it is to social media
<elky_> is the rest of the discussion going to be SCaLE?
<nhaines> elky_: mostly.
<elky_> because we haven't eaten yet and dinner is half cooked :3
<rww> can we do the non-SCaLE stuff first so we can stop paying attention :P
<DonkeyHotei> scale wasn't actually on the agenda this time though
<pleia2> the Ubuntu Global Jam in San Francisco is coming up in 2 weeks (earlier in the day from our next meting)
<elky_> wasn't it?
<elky_> i figured it would be
<ianorlin> oops
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2984-ubuntu-california-san-francisco-qa-jam/
<nhaines> I think this is all the non-SCaLE stuff other than UGJ.  :P
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu California San Francisco QA Jam | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> please RSVP, I think strangers are scared by the empty RSVP list
<DonkeyHotei> doesn't mean nobody will show up
<ianorlin> #topic ubuntu-global-jam
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: it does mean that the event can't be planned appropriately.
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: does make it hard to order enough food
 * rww doubles the attendee list with elky's help
<pleia2> thanks elky_ and rww :)
<philipballew> Ubucon is going to be hella tight for sure
<philipballew> just so you know
<nhaines> I sent out emails to all North American LoCo teams last night regarding UGJ, so hopefully we start seeing more event popping up.
<pleia2> nhaines: so did balloons
<pleia2> 2 days ago
<rww> which i got because lolidkwhy
<pleia2> I was like "this looks familiar..."
<rww> (probably loco-contacts@)
<nhaines> pleia2: I hadn't heard from him and hadn't received anything so I went ahead and did it, so yay.
<rww> if you didn't get it and i did, maybe his list is out of date
<nhaines> So all NA LoCo teams are on notice.
<pleia2> also, if anyone else in the state decides to do one: http://mhall119.com/2015/01/ubuntu-loco-team-global-jam-packs/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu LoCo Team Global Jam Packs | Michael Hall]
<pleia2> I didn't request a pack, I have leftover pens + stickers from another event, and I had already put in a cash request to cover food (approved!)
<nhaines> Canonical *really* wants LoCo teams to take advantage of that, so please do order *early* this week if you want one.  You don't even have to be an Ubuntu member for this.
<nhaines> pleia2: I know your UGJ event will be successful, so I look forward to hearing about it so we can really push harder on that next cycle.  :)
 * pleia2 will take many pictures!
<nhaines> \o/
<philipballew> nhaines, Me and the Ubuntu users here in San Diego are not programing wizards. What is the point for us to have a global jam then if we can not "jam " anything?
<philipballew> or maybe pleia2 might know that answer?
<elky_> you can report stuff without being a programmer
<pleia2> we're doing manual testing, no programming remotely involved
<elky_> you don't need to know how to program to know when a UI is confusing
<nhaines> philipballew: I don't know anyone who programs during UGJ, usually it's bug triaging, Q&A testing, documentation jams... there are a lot of different ways to get together and work on Ubuntu.
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam#Things_to_do
<nhaines> Canonical's trying to convince teams to do Ubuntu App Dev schools...
<darthrobot`> Title: [UbuntuGlobalJam - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks, didn't have that at my fingertips.  :)
<philipballew> nhaines, qa and bug triaging require a knowlege of code.
<pleia2> we're doing it earlier this cycle, Documentation Team *always* needs help
<pleia2> qa requires no knowledge of code
<rww> philipballew: No they don't. But if you think they do, write documentation.
<elky_> philipballew: no they don't
<ianorlin> not always
<nhaines> Bug triaging requires no knowledge of code.
<philipballew> alright
<elky_> philipballew: the last place i worked at, the project manager did bug triage
<nhaines> Triaging starts with finding unverified bugs, reproducing them, and marking them "triaged" if they really exist, or invalid if you need more info.
<elky_> ^
<nhaines> SUPER easy, quick to do, and good low hanging fruit for new members.  Also SUPER useful for developers.
<ianorlin> actually I think it is incomplete if need more info not invalid
<ianorlin> invalid is when the bug doesn't exist
<philipballew> ah, the last place I worked at bug triaging was attempting to fix the bugs.
<nhaines> ianorlin: even better.
<philipballew> Then I quit and got a job as a bus driver. It pays more.
<pleia2> fixing is something else entirely :)
<elky_> philipballew: your last place was misguided
<pleia2> triage == stop bleeding until the surgeon can take a look
<pleia2> anyone can apply pressure to the wound :)
<nhaines> Okay, so now that we've established there's no excuse not to host a UGJ, everyone should think about doing so.  ;)
<pleia2> and I might owe the world a blog post on this topic
<pleia2> in my free time!
<nhaines> pleia2: your blog posts are always jam-packed with information.  :)
<pleia2> I try :)
<philipballew> some locos do an online global jam, and if you can not host one in your area, that is always an option.
<nhaines> #action pleia2 will write helpful things in her copious free time.
<darthrobot`> ACTION: pleia2 will write helpful things in her copious free time.
<pleia2> haha
<elky_> lol
<DonkeyHotei> …
<elky_> ok what's left on the agenda?
<nhaines> Okay, so lots of things to discuss on the list coming out of this meeting.  Let's move on.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> SCaLE's not listed, but it's coming up behind UGJ, and things are coming together nicely.
<elky_> well ok i have an item
<elky_> i have a 1" badge press
<nhaines> Oh yeah.  Go for it, elky.
<elky_> it is probably more useful elsewhere
<elky_> where would be the best place?
<rww> and she's been here 9 months and i've literally never seen it, so it's not like we'll miss it
<elky_> he's seen the box. i'm pretty sure he's tripped over it.
<elky_> rww: it's the one that's a4 size and breaks your toes
<nhaines> Thus depriving everyone else in here of context for size.
<ianorlin> what is a badge press?
<rww> ianorlin: it makes badges
<nhaines> Well, if no one's jumping at it, might be another good ML item.
<elky_> ianorlin: it makes round buttons that have a pin on the back that you attach to things
<nhaines> ianorlin: it crimps laminated lapel pins.
<pleia2> cool
<ianorlin> ah
<elky_> http://www.ecplaza.net/trade-leads-seller/button-pin-press-machine-blank--4110187.html would be an example of a badge press
<darthrobot`> Title: [Button Pin Press Machine, Blank Badge, Button Pin Set Manufacturer, Supplier & Exporter - ECPlaza]
<rww> so you can make badges like "i have made significant and sustained contributions to Ubuntu and all I got was this badge press"
<philipballew> Can we get Mark Shuttleworth to work the booth nhaines ?
<elky_> lolololol
<rww> "and it cost me thousands of dollars in USCIS payments"
<nhaines> philipballew: sure, I'll just call him up on the red line.
<philipballew> Thats off nhaines, he gave me a green line?
<nhaines> I think we have to use the aubergine line now.
<nhaines> Okay, well, thanks muchly for the offer, and let's bring that to the mailing list I think.
<philipballew> "Ubuntu  what can brown do for you"
<pleia2> elky_: I have a tiiiiny home, but I'd be up for craft weekend of creating some team pins for things some day
<DonkeyHotei> brown can deliver installation media
<nhaines> pleia2: luckily they are tiny machines.  :)
<elky_> pleia2: it's the kind of thing we could tack on to an installfest of sorts i think
<rww> ubuntu global button jam
<pleia2> elky_: even better
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> I installed ubuntu on this laptop off of my Fedora flash drive.
<elky_> anyway we need to go do domestic things
<pleia2> I wonder if gandi has a color printer we could use
<pleia2> "I attened UGJ"
<pleia2> except with the right spelling, else oof
<elky_> hehe
<pleia2> I need beer^Wfood soon too
<nhaines> Okay, I'll let you two work that out.  :)
<nhaines> I'd like to get this wrapped up by 8, as is my usual wont.
<elky_> we could probably wrap now unless someone else has something
<nhaines> SCaLE's looking good.  Canonical is providing Ubuntu polo shirts for all booth volunteers, assuming that's less than 11.
<nhaines> Which means that if you're going to be at the booth you need to sign up immediately.
<elky_> yay
<pleia2> nice work
<nhaines> Jorge Castro is also bringing an orange box and will be able to talk about Juju, MAAS, and presumably snappy Ubuntu Core, and José will also be around to discuss Juju and snappy Ubuntu Core.
<ianorlin> 5 are signed up currently
<elky_> nhaines: we might even send some badges your way ;)
<nhaines> elky_: lol, that would be nice!
<elky_> i think the magnets in the box are probably pretty useless by now, but we'll see
<philipballew> also dont forget to attend Ubucon.
<nhaines> pleia2: can you handle the conference pack for this?  It's about time for that now.
<philipballew> Because it is gonna be hella tight for sure.
<elky_> so you said.
<nhaines> Ubucon is taking place on Friday, February 20th, and while we're not really involved much with that this year, we're going to be working together a lot more closely in the future.
<philipballew> nhaines, Sometimes they dont send them out as quick when you do it online, so I always just called them.
<philipballew> but we have time.
<nhaines> mhall119 threatened to ship me SCALE things to drive in with, so I'm sure if we need to get expedition they'll be sympathetic.  But we still need to make the request. :)
<philipballew> elky_, heck yeah I did!
<philipballew>  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: apply for scale conference pack now?
<nhaines> pleia2: however conference packs are usually done.  You're the team contact.  :)  I'll PM you after the meeting.
<pleia2> okie
<elky_> ok i'm off guys, gotta make dinner
<nhaines> Oh, I have the exhibitor pack for SCALE and we have a stunning booth, so this is the year to make things count.
<pleia2> elky_: enjoy
<nhaines> So I'm going to be working on some booth layout and will post more about it on the ML.
<nhaines> And that's all I've got for now.
<nhaines> Are there any other announcements before we end the meeting?
 * ianorlin has nothing more 
<nhaines> Me either.  Alrighty, I'd like to thank everyone for attending tonight!
<nhaines> Let's get on the ML and continue being awesome.  :)
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Jan 26 04:01:52 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-01-26-03.01.moin.txt
<ianorlin> #endmeeting
<DonkeyHotei> curiously, the ip address at bobby g's matches a channel ban in #kubuntu
<DonkeyHotei> actually, the offending ban is on *!*quassel@*.hfc.comcastbusiness.net
<rww> That's... interestingly wide. I'll see if I can get it corrected.
<rww> (in the meantime you can just change you ident, but yeah, that ban's a bit faily regardless)
<DonkeyHotei> he changed it, in case you didn't see
<rww> should be fixed now. Thanks for the heads up.
<Telendrith> Good morning *s*
<ianorlin> hi Telendrith
<DonkeyHotei> hewwo
<Telendrith> Hi, I'm sorta new to this community
<pleia2> welcome Telendrith
<Telendrith> oO
<Telendrith> I've seen your name somewhere.
<Telendrith> I think it was some perl documentation or something
<pleia2> could be, I used to do a lot of Perl (I work as a sysadmin)
<pleia2> mostly Python these days though
<Telendrith> Ah, nice. Cool. I was trying to work on a perl irc bot in junction with a arduino anemometer (wind meter) and weather station, but my coding skills are about as good as my cooking, and I burn popcorn :/
<Telendrith> I think I say your username when I was looking into that
<DonkeyHotei> there are pretty mature perl bots in existence
<DonkeyHotei> the main perl channel has one
<pleia2> Telendrith: ah yes, I've written some perl scripts for irssi
<pleia2> I'm sure they're all terrible, I'm not much of a programmer :)
<ianorlin> last thing I really made was a bash script that told you the difference in your time from utc
<pleia2> I'm a big fan of date -u
<pleia2> but really I just have UTC time in my Xfce panel
<ianorlin> yeah I use that in the script and send stuff to bc
<DonkeyHotei> i find it regretful that i don't do all the coding i used to
<Telendrith> That's actually funny, I never really thought about time as a variable when we're making the 6 weather stations.. 4 in CA, and two in TX and I never thought about the time difference :|
<DonkeyHotei> wunderground.org is a great source of weather data for irc bots
<blitz> lots of sites these days just return date-time in UTC and then minutes +/- from UTC for local time
<blitz> well, that's atleast how threat metrix does it and I thought it was smart
<rww> I have munin polling wunderground for outside temperatures, it works really well.
<DonkeyHotei> rww: using the api, or screen-scraping?
<rww> DonkeyHotei: API
<DonkeyHotei> the api is b0rked
<rww> how so?
<DonkeyHotei> it cannot poll weather stations *within* a zip code, just within a large area
<rww> ah. doesn't really matter for the sort of thing i use it for, but that could be annoying indeed
<rww> Meanwhile, for people interested in Ubuntu Phone stuff, here are the specs for the bq offering: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2015/01/26/ubuntu-phone-specs-2/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Phone Specs. « Full Circle Magazine]
<DonkeyHotei> here is using the api: Weather for San Francisco, CA | Temperature: 56°F / 13°C; Humidity: 72%; Pressure: 30.05in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: East, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 47 mins, 9 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 61°F / 16°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C
<DonkeyHotei> here is using screen-scraping: The current (wunderground) temperature in Westwood, San Francisco, California is 58.1°F (11:42 AM PST on January 26, 2015). Conditions: Mostly Cloudy. Humidity: 54%. Dew Point: 41.0°F. Pressure: 30.05 in 1017 hPa (Rising).
<DonkeyHotei> rww: what, no lte?
<rww> As far as I can tell, it's inferior to the Nexus 5 in every way. I guess they're going the Firefox OS route.
<rww> (which didn't work well for FxOS)
<DonkeyHotei> i REALLY want a smartphone with a hardware dialpad
<nhaines> http://cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/58497419.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [104971]
<pleia2> bwahaha
<nhaines> So thanks to mhall119 for posting the image, and too bad for Jono for drawing my attention to it.  :)
<nhaines> rww: you'd be surprised how well a phone OS can run without a java virtual machine under everything.
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: but lte
<nhaines> Not that big a deal in Europe.  HSPA+ is really fast and is everywhere.
<DonkeyHotei> my phone has HSPA+ and it doesn't seem so
<nhaines> Well the antenna must be pretty good to be reaching cell towers in Europe.
<DonkeyHotei> reaching the HSPA+ towers here (i've had it since before t-mo did lte)
<nhaines> This phone launch has no regard for US cellular networking.  It's predicated on European service.
<nhaines> It's not available for purchase in the US and will not work on US 3G or 4G frequencies, at last report.
<philipballew> Can I buy a ubuntu phone in europe now?
<rww> don't worry, nhaines will buy two (one for each hand) and just wifi them
<nhaines> When they launch.
<nhaines> rww: I can tether through my Nexus 5!
<pleia2> they work on Edge :)
<pleia2> you all and your fancy 3 and 4gs
<nhaines> pleia2: nothing like a lowest common denominator.  :)
<pleia2> hehe
<DonkeyHotei> eps won a nokia N9 in nokia's raffle at i forgot what event (i think uds-q) and it was hspa+ too (i say was because everything he owned is getting thrown out)
<philipballew> I have a burner phone.
<philipballew> Might not be that cool, but it lasts
<philipballew> me and eps always talked about how we had similar phones.
<DonkeyHotei> my jaw just dropped when he won the raffle
<philipballew> DonkeyHotei, I remember. I laughed.
<philipballew> The man, The myth, The legend. May he live on in our hearts.
<DonkeyHotei> emphasis on legend
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-27
<philip__> Who wants to wear a badge or patch or something like that in memory maybe?
<philip__> at SCALE
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for doing the UWN this week.  :)
<nhaines> Also every week!  \o/
<pleia2> it's a big one this week
<pleia2> I think I'll farm it out to jose next week though, since fosdem
<nhaines> He's not doing anything important anyway.  Only studying for his driver's license.
<pleia2> aw, eps' mother commented on my blog
<nhaines> ooh
<nhaines> You know, I know the story but I'm still sort of amazed you managed to get princessleia.com.
<pleia2> heh :)
<rww> oh huh, pleia2's website looks different
<pleia2> I have completed my all black phase
<rww> oh huh, pleia2 uses irssi
<pleia2> except for irssi
<rww> pleia2: next time you feel like changing things, there's this thing called weechat...
<pleia2> nevar
<pleia2> I've used irssi for like 40 years
<nhaines> Me too!
<pleia2> (actually, 13)
<nhaines> Oh, probably more like 10.
<pleia2> I can tell because it's when I registered on freenode, my boyfriend at the time didn't want to show it to me until I got a real irc client, he didn't want to be embarrassed by my xchat and join/quitting all the time
<nhaines> lol
<pleia2> pro tip: he was not a keeper
<nhaines> pleia2: missed opportunity: http://gift4geeks.com/star-wars-wedding-rings.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Star Wars Wedding Rings — Gift4Geeks.Com]
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> Although I guess the real URL is https://www.etsy.com/in-en/listing/116629031/his-and-hers-star-wars-ring-set-sterling
<darthrobot`> Title: [His and Hers Star Wars Ring Set Sterling by SwankMetalsmithing]
<pleia2> I snuck in Leia's theme down the aisle (it's very pretty and only geeks would identify it anyway) and the mickey-minnie/luke-leia cake topper
<nhaines> I can name every moment associated with every leitmotif in the entire saga.
<pleia2> well, clearly YOU are a keeper
<nhaines> <3
<nhaines> I think that speaks better about John Williams than it does about me though, lol.
<pleia2> he is brilliant :)
<nhaines> He was just what those films needed.  But I'm super happy to have become acquainted with Howard Shore too!
<pleia2> yesss
<BoojeWookeMan___> life jim?
<BoojeWookeMan___> life jim???
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<DonkeyHotei> philipballew: i think that's a swell idea
<philipballew> DonkeyHotei, It seems like it would be very easy to accomplish as well.
<philipballew> I know how much he liked to come to SCALE  as well asnd with it being so soon.
<DonkeyHotei> and he very much looked forward to this year as well
<DonkeyHotei> this photo is one of the best http://www.boston-baden.com/hazel/Pix/p.cgi?5899-09
<darthrobot`> Title: [Error reading title]
<nhaines> I feel like I should set up a desktop file for my Ubuntu book virtual machine.
<philipballew> nhaines, Seems maybe practical?
<nhaines> philipballew: I have VirtualBox pinned but then I have to double-click my virtual machine and close the main VB window.  Sooo much effort.
<philipballew> My only two virtual boxes are osx and windows 7 currently
<philipballew> nhaines, seems like a pretty cool idea to have the shortcut for sure.
 * ianorlin uses kvm
<nhaines> I have a handful, but I don't use the others often.  Mostly they're prebuilt for like live CDs and such.
<philipballew> Ah, my laptop does not have a cd drive
<nhaines> I usually just use ISOs.
<nhaines> But prebuilt, multicore, 1 GB RAM, no hard drive, etc.
<philipballew> nhaines, that seems pretty intense. I usually prefer a duel boot whenever I can, but I am old school maybe
<philipballew> Then again, I usually do 99 percent of whatever I need to do in a web browser
<nhaines> Every couple of months I zsync an Ubuntu daily image and boot it, mouse around a bit, and shut it down.
 * ianorlin has done 9 in a day before
<nhaines> If I were still doing serious testing I'd just use KVM.
<philipballew> nhaines, For testing I assume?
<DonkeyHotei> the more things you test, the less extensively you can test them
<philipballew> the guy at my local lug was talking to me last week I was there about how he has to use a vm to test things
<DonkeyHotei> vm certainly simplifies testing
<nhaines> Yeah, and the Windows VM is just for when it's time to be furious at my Bluetooth headset for needing a firmware update.
<philipballew> nhaines, I never update my firmware for anything.
<philipballew> if it works, I dont change it.
<philipballew> maybe I am just basic
<nhaines> This headset doesn't work particularly well and every firmware update has made drastic improvements.
<philipballew> nhaines, ah, seems like a necessary evil of sorts
<nhaines> Shame too, because all their others have worked great and now I'm not sure I'm going to stick with them next time.
 * philipballew uses his cell phone while driving.
<DonkeyHotei> i stopped texting behind the wheel not because it got banned but because android made it impossible to do even remotely safely
<pleia2> ftr, our server's on 14.04, so no icky eglibc bug
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-28
<nhaines> pleia2: that's good to hear.  :)
<nhaines> Ooh, this was a pleasant surprise: https://www.amazon.com/author/nathanhaines
<darthrobot> [404] Title: [Error reading title]
<DonkeyHotei> is that blurb taken from the book?
<DonkeyHotei> the eerie part is it has three days of scale but not the fourth
<nhaines> Nope!
<nhaines> I won't be available on Thursday.
<DonkeyHotei> exactly -- how did they know that?
 * ianorlin plans to be available on Thursday
<nhaines> Well, it *is* Amazon.
<DonkeyHotei> if i end up at scale i will be there for at least 5 full days
<DonkeyHotei> there meaning geographically there
<nhaines> So technically it has three days of scale but not the first.
<DonkeyHotei> yes but that's more awkward to say
<nhaines> http://xkcd.com/1475/
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: Technically]
<ianorlin> nhaines do you have the setup times for scale booth?
<nhaines> ianorlin: yes, I have all of that.
<ianorlin> wasn't there some setup on Thursday?
<DonkeyHotei> who has the banner atm?
<nhaines> Yeah, but the dates are funny, so I'l have to email Gareth.
<nhaines> I have the secondary banner.
<Gareth> whats up?
<nhaines> I swear there's four of you this year.
<nhaines> Setup hours in the exhibitor kit looks wonky.
<Gareth> only 3...the fourth is on vacation.
 * Gareth looks
<nhaines> It says Thursday 2pm-6pm, and Friday 8am to 9:30am.  But the booth doesn't open until 2pm.
<Gareth> Ah hm. good point.
<Gareth> Didn't update that from last year.
<nhaines> Yay it's not just my brain being broken!  \o/
<nhaines> Oh, since you're here, Canonical was able to determine that we won't be able to get retail phones delivered in time.  :(  So we'll just be using Nexus 4s and 5s.  And probably a Nexus 7!
<Gareth> Too bad but still cool.  People will be able to see it in action, so that's good.
<ianorlin> I was thinking nhaines is in charge of booth and won't be there Thursday when most of the setup is
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: i'm sure other repeat volunteers will, though
<nhaines> ianorlin: I'm going to *be* there Thursday.  Just not available which is what my Author Central page is tracking.
<ianorlin> ah
<DonkeyHotei> oh.
<nhaines> So I'll be setting up everything I can Thursday night.  Hopefully we won't have much at all to do on Friday.
<nhaines> Gareth: Do you have setup hours for Friday?  Maybe 12pm - 2pm?
<nhaines> Gareth: Also, if it's SUPER simple to access, what booth is Apress at?  They're bringing promotional material for my upcoming book.  :)
<Gareth> technically it can be available starting at 8am since SCALE kicks off at 10am, most SCALE staff will be around early enough to give access.  if someone wanted to be at the Hilton at 8 am :) .
<Gareth> nhaines: one sec.
<Gareth> nhaines: don't see them on the exhibitor list.
<nhaines> Nobody wants to be at the Hilton at 8am.  We're all hackers.  :)  But I'll be around there anyway.  I'll write "noon" in the wiki.  ;)
<ianorlin> I would
<nhaines> Gareth: maybe my editor is going to be roaming around then.  That's exciting too.
<Gareth> nhaines: noon works.  I'll send out an update to all exhibitors in a bit with the clarification, thanks for noticing that.
<nhaines> And better because then we can have the promotional stuff at the booth.  Except I don't like talking about my own projects.  :)
<nhaines> Gareth: fantastic, thanks.  :)
<nhaines> And glad I caught it!
<ianorlin> hope my power doesn't go out when I go short distance back home
<ianorlin> which happened last year
<nhaines> Oh, I already have 1pm Friday on the wiki.  Sticking with that.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-29
<nhaines> I feel like I should be running vivid on my daily machine but I couldn't say why.
<ianorlin> although live session is pretty broken right now :(
<nhaines> Maybe I should test it first.
<ianorlin> althogh I have been on vivid for at least 2 months and had it in vms since start of cycle
<Kuki> hi can i ask a question ?
<nhaines> That's one down.
<nhaines> What's up?  :)
<Kuki> when will mir be on ubuntu ,am i off topic?
<nhaines> Not off topic.
<nhaines> Mir has been in Ubuntu since 13.10.  It will be default in Ubuntu when Unity 8 becomes default.
<Kuki> im wondering , 16.04 or later ?
<nhaines> Since 14.04 LTS on the phone, probably 16.10 on the desktop.
<Kuki> oh ok , thanks , thats all
<ianorlin> I wonder how broken i3 would be on mir
<DonkeyHotei> one way to find out
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-30
<ianorlin> hmm even with the new broadband definition I can still get those kinds of speeds with a pci network card that was orignally in a windows 98 or ME computer
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-31
<ianorlin> topic should s/January 24th /Febuarary 8th
<rww> ianorlin: there, fix it :P
<rww> (this is the rww version of mentoring)
* ianorlin changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Febuarary 8th at 7:00pm PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> wfm
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-01
<pleia2> nhaines: hung out with Louise \o/
<pleia2> she says you are wonderful, and wants me to send her more nhaineses
<nhaines> Oh, how nice!  :D
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> I set up my Amazon Author Central page the other day and I'm so excited!
<pleia2> haha, she told me!
<pleia2> "now I know what he looks like"
<nhaines> lol
<nhaines> She has a Twitter account and now I know what she looks like!
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> It'll be cool to meet her at SCALE.  :)
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> Writing a book's fun.  I'm getting notes back on the first chapters now and it's really interesting to see what everyone thought.
<nhaines> Except for Jess, who was *supposed* to handwave all my technical details through and take the free money, not write a second novel in the comments.  ;)
<Telendrith> Morning!
<ianorlin> hi
<Telendrith> No Hi!?! You haven't had enough coffee today
 * ianorlin actually doesn't drink coffee
<Telendrith> Wait. What?
<Telendrith> I mean, I drink a cup of Tea before my coffee but I don't think I could go without the coffee half :|
<Telendrith> I have a question I guess I could bounce off you guys
<Telendrith> After 6 years of being in the Army, I'm finally finishing up and heading home. I live in the country, ok. That's a bad example, it's not country, it's strait up rural no-mans land. And as beautiful and magical as it is there's no internet, etc. How hard would it be to get rural internet or start a rural ISP
<ianorlin> I don't honestly know but it could be hard because of costs of running cables and other things
<ianorlin> and also if someone claims to have a deal but isn't serving it
<ianorlin> with lots of regulation
<akk> Rural ISPs often use wireless, I believe.
<Telendrith> Interesting, I've heard that, but there's no LOS in our area :(
<akk> I don't know how they get the connection that they then share out to their customers.
<Telendrith> We'd haveto run fiber
<Telendrith> It looks like the FCC and USDA run a few subsidies and grants
<akk> There is satellite internet but latency is pretty terrible, I hear.
<Telendrith> But how hard would the non-red tape part be
<Telendrith> Like infrastructure, servers, etc be
<ianorlin> finding qualified people in the area could be a problem as there might not be that many
<Telendrith> I'd say there's about 20-120 people
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-02-05
<nhaines> Well, looks like I'll be leaving my laptop home for next SCALE after all!
<ianorlin> hmm topic does not have next meeting on it
<nhaines> ianorlin: you're right.  Can you fix that for me?
<ianorlin> oops forogt to update number
<nhaines> Thanks, ianorlin.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-02-06
<pleia2> nhaines: btw, just saw your Free Culture Showcase blog post, that kind of thing can be sent to community-announce mailing list and ubuntu-news-team if you want it cross-posted to the fridge
<pleia2> I can cross-post directly from your blog post if you want too, just trying to extend  reach of the post :)
 * pleia2 another airplane
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-01-29
<nhaines> Meeting comming up! \o/
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jan 29 03:00:43 2018 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Hi everyone!  It's January 28th and that means it's meeting time.  :)
<pleia2> hello!
<nhaines> _o/
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18January28
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18January28 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Anything interesting happening in the next couple of weeks?
<pleia2> nothing up here
<nhaines> There's some kind of Snapcraft Summit going on in Seattle this next week: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/26/a-peek-at-the-snapcraft-summit/
<darthrobot> Title: [A peek at the Snapcraft Summit | Ubuntu Insights]
<nhaines> Snapcraft is pretty awesome, and the snap and snapcraft devs are very diligent, so I have no doubt that amazing things are going to come out of that meeting.  Also I think I may have been off to the left in that article's photo, at the Ubuntu Rally in New York  :)
<nhaines> Anyway, that's good news for Ubuntu and Ubuntu users.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Any announcements to be made this week?
<nhaines> Okay, we'll move along to the agenda then.  :)
<pleia2> I guess since the last time we had a meeting, make sure you patch your systems :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<darthrobot> Title: [SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Oh right, that's a good reminder! :)
<pleia2> the patches at this point are pretty comprehensive
<pleia2> get new kernels, reboot, all safe
<nhaines> Meltdown is mostly addressed and Spectre patches had to just sort of filter in.  So if you've already updated, make sure you check again.
<nhaines> Your security, if not your backend system performance, will thank you.  ;)
<pleia2> yeah, the bottom of that wiki page has the timeline, Jan 22nd saw the latest Spectre updates land
<pleia2> come to my Ubuntu security talk at UbuCon!
<DonkeyHotei> is there an update addressing variant 1 yet?
<nhaines> The disclosures have not been handled to everyone's satisfaction, but the Ubuntu Security Team have done an excellent job of documenting their progress.
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: yes, it's all linked on the wiki page, but here directly https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-5753.html
<darthrobot> Title: [CVE-2017-5753 in Ubuntu]
<nhaines> #topic SCALE 16x and UbuCon at SCALE
<nhaines> SCALE is a thing that is happening!  And so is UbuCon!  At the other thing!
<pleia2> yay :)
<nhaines> UbuCon planning is going pretty well, and Richard Gaskin and I are handling that.  :)
<nhaines> Ubuntu will have a booth at SCALE and we need volunteers from the LoCo as always!  The signup sheet is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale16x
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale16x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> As always, we need bodies to stand there and talk about Ubuntu with booth visitors.  SCALE is a very friendly, informal expo and so it's a very gentle way to gain a lot of booth experience if you've never done it before.  :)
<pleia2> shall I share this call for participants on Twitter?
<nhaines> Yes, that'd be great.
<pleia2> the wiki has also become very hard to log into and edit, might want to mention that they can contact you if they can't edit?
<nhaines> Yup, good idea.  They can email me or the list.
<pleia2> (you need to be in a special group in lp to edit it at all, and that's poorly documented)
<nhaines> I do forget that.  Mostly the wiki is just annoyingly slow.
<pleia2> yeah, I got logged out recently and it was a 15 minute, multi-attempt ordeal to get back in ;)
<nhaines> In addition, we still have a speaker slot open for UbuCon, so if you have something cool that you want to talk about and it's Ubuntu related, you should definitely let me know.  :)
<nhaines> You can just email me directly at nhaines at ubuntu dot com and I'll forward that on to Richard Gaskin and we'll discuss.
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks! https://twitter.com/ubuntu_us_ca/status/957814149743980544
<darthrobot> [R: mobile.twitter.com] Title: [Twitter]
<pleia2> np, lmk when we have an UbuCon schedule and I'll make sure that gets out as well
<nhaines> Great!  We hope to firm that up over this upcoming week.
<nhaines> People submitting additional talks will help with this!  ;)
<nhaines> But we have some exciting speakers lined up, and we're trying to confirm a couple more.  We'll have a press release out soon.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> Is there any other business before we wrap things up?
<pleia2> oh, real quick
<pleia2> I'm still the only active (for certain values of) admin for our social media things, if anyone else wants to help out, I welcome the help :)
<pleia2> we do try to keep it very California-related, but I'm sure we could do a better job keeping it updated about team meetings and the regular Ubuntu Hours that happen
<pleia2> (as in, I don't want the social media accounts just puppeting all Ubuntu news)
<nhaines> I should probably get some of the passwords from you.
<pleia2> probably so :)
<nhaines> I did remember to re-set my calendar notifications for meetings properly, so that I remember to send out emails the Wednesdays before.  ;)
<nhaines> Okay, I will attempt to remember to email you or something later!
<nhaines> I am famously bad at social media, though, so anyone else should also volunteer to help out.
<nhaines> Okay, any other business before we wrap things up?
<pleia2> I'm all set, thanks for chairing
<nhaines> You're welcome!
<nhaines> Alright, we have just two more meetings before SCALE!  Our next meeting is Feburary 11th, 2018.
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jan 29 03:23:44 2018 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2018/ubuntu-us-ca.2018-01-29-03.00.moin.txt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, February 11th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-02-02
<pleia2> https://www.meetup.com/ubuntu-loco-san-francisco/ hm :\
<darthrobot> [R: www.meetup.com] Title: [Ubuntu LoCo - San Francisco (San Francisco, CA) | Meetup]
<pleia2> reaching out to them
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-02-03
<pleia2> they don't want to work with us
 * pleia2 shrugs
<DonkeyHotei> ...
<lynorian> oh great
 * lynorian hopes this will end better than lubuntu.net and lubuntu.me
<pleia2> their heart seems to be in the right place, a heads up might have been nice though :)
<pleia2> it's a bit unfriendly to start a competing group like this
<DonkeyHotei> yeah
<Flannel> Weird that most of the leadership is in NY and made this today.
<nhaines> I am not certain I like the idea of them calling it a LoCo when it is specifically not a LoCo.  I'd like to see that changed.
<nhaines> Obviously, nothing else needs to change, although it would be nice if they at least coordinated with us so we could help with advertising.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-01-28
<lynorian> nhaines did you send the email?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-01-29
<hangar18> rise and shine!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-02-01
<hangar18> jacky: hey there!
<hangar18> anyone wants to talk about offtopic subjects, i'll be on the offtopic version of our channel
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-01-31
<lynorian> nhaines do you have the call for help for scale stuff up yet?
<ryanjyoder[m]> I promised that I would share the results of my survey this week. But don't worry, it's short. No responses.  😁
